# The 2021 Half Century (50km or 50m) a month challenge Chatzone



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2020)

By popular request the half Century a month challenge is back for another year for anyone daft enough to enter 
I will once again be acting as a completely unofficial thread monitor and general task master 
If your thinking about entering for the first time be warned it's very addictive and leads to an odd compulsion to ride 50km in all weathers you have be warned


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

I'll try to get stuck in and actually complete it in 2021, Covid-19 or not!


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2020)

After my dismal failure this year. I will have a go to get my 5th badge 😁


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> After my dismal failure this year. I will have a go to get my 5th badge 😁


I certainly wouldn't call your exit from last year's challenge as a dismal failure . It's really good to see you healthy and back on the bike ready for ready 2021


----------



## slow scot (28 Dec 2020)

I'm in too. You do realise that you've completely ruined my old bog standard 42km fallback ride?
But thanks for organising this: it played a major part in making 2020 a little bit less awful.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Dec 2020)

Noodle legs chucking his hat in the ring for the fifth year......


----------



## Sbudge (30 Dec 2020)

Year 6, here we go! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Dec 2020)

Count us in!


----------



## lane (31 Dec 2020)

In again. Despite letting the side down with a few rides that fell a bit short this month!


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Dec 2020)

Go on then, count me in. Hopefully it`ll motivate me to get back out


----------



## Houthakker (31 Dec 2020)

Yes please, I'll try for my hat trick!


----------



## Chap sur le velo (31 Dec 2020)

Fabulous, look forward to this.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Dec 2020)

In it to win ......... nothing.


----------



## Domus (31 Dec 2020)

I'm in, checking the weather for tomorrow


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2020)

Nice to see you back @Lilliburlero 
And welcome @Chap sur le velo and questions fire away were a friendly bunch


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2020)

I'll definitely be in for the 50k, but don't know about the 50 mile challenge thanks to shift changes at work due to Br**it


----------



## AndreaJ (31 Dec 2020)

I will give it another go.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2020)

I was going to give this one a miss this year after the disappointment of missing out last year (well that will be right in another hour and 55 minutes) especially after having a pretty good haul of points due to change of work habits but faint heart and all that so I'm in again.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2021)

Here we go again


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2021)

I've started the ball rolling did my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold on the board for 2021


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2021)

I'll be back in as usual albeit I hope we get a bit more freedom to ride further afield this year.


----------



## Pizza Man (1 Jan 2021)

I think I'll give this a go. There, I've said it now! 

This will be the kick up the backside I need to be regularly getting out on the bike again. I have seriously lost my mojo the last few YEARS!

I have a question though. If I say I'm doing the 50 mile challenge, but do less one month, but still more than 50km, am I out or is this acceptable?


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

That's me up and running after a few months away. I've moved house but not far as it's just a couple of miles further along my usual 50k loop. Although it was weird getting round to where I used to live and having to keep going. I nearly turned back a couple of times and got off and walked a bit when I saw quite a big guy coming down the hill losing his footing and coming down on his dog.

Anyway, great day for a ride but caution was the order of the day so it was the slowest 50k I've done in a long time.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2021)

Welcome @Pizza Man 
Answer to your question the minimum required to complete the challenge is 1 50km ride a month ,if you decide to challenge yourself to do 50 miles a month but fail to complete the full year you are still in the challenge if you carry on completing 50km rides 
Good luck ,the challenge does give you bit of motivation to get out on the bike


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2021)

Looks like I've beaten @Jon George for the honours of the first Suffolk contribution to the 50k challenge. 

The past couple of years I've somehow managed a metric 100 on New Year's Day, but it was just too cold & icy early on to even think about it today.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Looks like I've beaten @Jon George for the honours of the first Suffolk contribution to the 50k challenge.
> 
> The past couple of years I've somehow managed a metric 100 on New Year's Day, but it was just too cold & icy early on to even think about it today.


Same here the last 3 years I've started the year with an imperial ton but didn't get out till 11.00 waiting for the roads to clear .
Yes poor show by @Jon George  I'd have put money on him beating me to the post


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2021)

I'm in the game!
Sorry for the delay - had a three egg omelette before posting.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2021)

Jon George said:


> I'm in the game!
> Sorry for the delay - had a three egg omelette before posting.


About time 
Did you see @Jenkins ? ,looks like you visited the same places


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> About time
> Did you see @Jenkins ? ,looks like you visited the same places


Possibly. Some time this year I'm going to decide to yell out 'Jenkins?' to every male rider I see. I should strike lucky eventually.


----------



## Eribiste (1 Jan 2021)

After last year's embarrassing failure the only right and proper thing to do is have another go. Here's hoping I can post a ride in the not too far distant.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2021)

Lilliburlero said:


> Go on then, count me in. Hopefully it`ll motivate me to get back out


Be good to see you out and about again mate


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2021)

I’m in again. Weather doing it’s best to ruin my hope of getting January’s entry in, this weekend. Snow and ice are things I don’t ride in!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2021)

I’m in. Although the weather outside is only fit for polar bears today.


----------



## Domus (3 Jan 2021)

Still waiting for weather window, 3 days running heavy frost and icy roads. Went for a 9Km slippy icy walk this morning.


----------



## Jon George (3 Jan 2021)

Well, @13 rider, two points already? I know it's not a competition, but damn you! Streaking away already!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2021)

Jon George said:


> Well, @13 rider, two points already? I know it's not a competition, but damn you! Streaking away already!


What do you mean is not a competition 
Should have been 3 points wimped out in the cold yesterday at 21 miles


----------



## Fergs (3 Jan 2021)

I’m in. Sounds just what I need to motivate me to get out reasonably regularly now that commuting doesn’t happen anymore.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2021)

Fergs said:


> I’m in. Sounds just what I need to motivate me to get out reasonably regularly now that commuting doesn’t happen anymore.


Welcome @Fergs ,that's exactly what the challenge is for


----------



## Jonjay (3 Jan 2021)

I’d love to say I’m in but given that I’ve only just got a bike (first since my teens and I’ve just turned 43) and my longest ride so far is 12 miles it may be wishful thinking to make 50k by the end of Jan.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2021)

Jonjay said:


> I’d love to say I’m in but given that I’ve only just got a bike (first since my teens and I’ve just turned 43) and my longest ride so far is 12 miles it may be wishful thinking to make 50k by the end of Jan.


Hi @Jonjay . If you don't get a 50km in by the end of Jan ,you can still join the challenge anytime it just rules you out of a bronze Star for Jan to Dec .
As for getting a 50km ride before the end of Jan find a flat route take your time and find as good as weather as you can


----------



## Domus (3 Jan 2021)

I started cycling at 61,


Jonjay said:


> I’d love to say I’m in but given that I’ve only just got a bike (first since my teens and I’ve just turned 43) and my longest ride so far is 12 miles it may be wishful thinking to make 50k by the end of Jan.


I started cycling at 61, pottered about for a year or so then joined the challenge in 2017. Start off on a dry light wind kind of day, ride 25 Kms into the wind, have a coffee and snack then ride home. First one done then carry on from there. 
We will be right behind you, well, 2 metres anyway.


----------



## Jonjay (3 Jan 2021)

Cheers @Domus and @13 rider I will give it a go. Just hope for some decent weekend weather as difficult to get much time on the bike during the week.


----------



## Gibbo9 (4 Jan 2021)

First time for me and really looking forward to this. I live in Taiwan so am hoping I will have an advantage with the weather, although that may become a disadvantage in the summer months. Hoping to post at least one 50k ride per week, work permitting.

Good luck all, I look forward to reading about all your exploits out on the back roads of wherever.


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> First time for me and really looking forward to this. I live in Taiwan so am hoping I will have an advantage with the weather, although that may become a disadvantage in the summer months. Hoping to post at least one 50k ride per week, work permitting.
> 
> Good luck all, I look forward to reading about all your exploits out on the back roads of wherever.


Will be interesting to see some of your routes.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jan 2021)

Welcome @Gibbo9


----------



## Gibbo9 (5 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Welcome @Gibbo9



Thanks @13 rider I am really looking forward to this


----------



## Gibbo9 (5 Jan 2021)

Slick said:


> Will be interesting to see some of your routes.



A lot of my routes involve the riverside in the main. Cycle tracks along the river are all tarmac and flat with no potholes so it makes for perfect rolling. I also try to avoid the city centre at all costs due to the volume of traffic. I do get out every Saturday morning for a longer ride and this usually involves getting out into the mountains and the quiet lanes. Once I have done the first (this Saturday I hope) I will post a link and put up some pics if that is permitted on this chat forum.


----------



## Slick (5 Jan 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> A lot of my routes involve the riverside in the main. Cycle tracks along the river are all tarmac and flat with no potholes so it makes for perfect rolling. I also try to avoid the city centre at all costs due to the volume of traffic. I do get out every Saturday morning for a longer ride and this usually involves getting out into the mountains and the quiet lanes. Once I have done the first (this Saturday I hope) I will post a link and put up some pics if that is permitted on this chat forum.


It's encouraged.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jan 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> A lot of my routes involve the riverside in the main. Cycle tracks along the river are all tarmac and flat with no potholes so it makes for perfect rolling. I also try to avoid the city centre at all costs due to the volume of traffic. I do get out every Saturday morning for a longer ride and this usually involves getting out into the mountains and the quiet lanes. Once I have done the first (this Saturday I hope) I will post a link and put up some pics if that is permitted on this chat forum.


It might take us some time to translate the Strava segments


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jan 2021)

So there I was hoping for an uncomplicated challenge this year then 4 days in and in the UK were in lockdown !! . Anyone hoping to join the challenge but who genuinely feel they do not want to ride outside for reasons like shielding etc .Please pm me and offer an alternative ie turbo rides and I will consider the request . As excerise is allowed outside I feel the first option is an outside ride and the excuse it's cold is not good enough .
Stay safe everyone


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jan 2021)

Got underway today, in keeping with the lockdown I stayed local, which led to a rather ziggy zaggy route, but got the miles in.


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Jan 2021)

Oh, I think I’ll give this ago, it’ll be my first!
I have a 32 mile return route to work, but each 16mile leg is separated by an 8 hour day, does this qualify?


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Oh, I think I’ll give this ago, it’ll be my first!
> I have a 32 mile return route to work, but each 16mile leg is separated by an 8 hour day, does this qualify?


Technically yes it does as you get 24 hrs to complete your ride ,however I believe it's not really in the spirit of the challenge as it's designed to get you out doing more miles and you would complete the challenge without doing anything extra so not much of a challenge. If you feel it's 1 ride and not 2 it will be allowed as it's within the rules . I normally go with if you think it counts then it counts as really your only challenging yourself


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Technically yes it does as you get 24 hrs to complete your ride ,however I believe it's not really in the spirit of the challenge as it's designed to get you out doing more miles and you would complete the challenge without doing anything extra so not much of a challenge.....


Thanks for the explanation 13 rider.
I understand, so maybe I won’t use my commute, but I’m still in, just to see if I can make this work!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2021)

Welcome then @stoatsngroats .


----------



## Eribiste (7 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> So there I was hoping for an uncomplicated challenge this year then 4 days in and in the UK were in lockdown !! . Anyone hoping to join the challenge but who genuinely feel they do not want to ride outside for reasons like shielding etc .Please pm me and offer an alternative ie turbo rides and I will consider the request . As excerise is allowed outside I feel the first option is an outside ride and the excuse it's cold is not good enough .
> Stay safe everyone


Haven't got a turbo machine. Looks like I'll have to make do with 57 laps of the village....


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2021)

Eribiste said:


> Haven't got a turbo machine. Looks like I'll have to make do with 57 laps of the village....


At least the cafe stop won't be far away 
Seriously if you going to struggle and do not want to travel far drop me a pm


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2021)

Eribiste said:


> Haven't got a turbo machine. Looks like I'll have to make do with 57 laps of the village....


Just being watching my local news East mids and the defination of local got brought up and I now understand your 57 laps . 
The prospect of byes has crossed my mind I will decided later in the month


----------



## Gibbo9 (9 Jan 2021)

So the rain finally stopped last night and I woke up to dry ground at last. Very cold this morning though 5 degrees (unheard of for Taipei) but only a very gentle breeze. I wrapped up warm and headed out intending to do 100k as its been almost a week since being out, however, 10k in it was clear that I wouldn't be out that long. My toes had turned to ice, the rest of me was fine so I just had to grin and bear it to push out the 50k. Still a lovely ride though. Here are some pics for you all to enjoy :-)






Obligatory selfie at the top of Cemetery Hill looking back down the valley. Nice climb this one, not too arduous and a great downhill run back into the city.





View from the bridge over the Keelung River looking back into the city and the iconic Taipei 101. This building really is a stunning thing close up.





View from just off the bridge on the banks of the Keelung river. Taipei City sits in a natural bowl and is ringed entirely by mountains. The mountains in this picture are just inland of the east coast of the island and make for some very interesting routes and climbs in the summer months.


----------



## Jonjay (10 Jan 2021)

Jonjay said:


> I’d love to say I’m in but given that I’ve only just got a bike (first since my teens and I’ve just turned 43) and my longest ride so far is 12 miles it may be wishful thinking to make 50k by the end of Jan.



Well I’m feeling a bit more optimistic today. Managed 27.5km and could have done more but had made a natural loop back home and couldn’t feel my feet. Bloody cold out there. When I started I thought I’d only do a couple of miles and go home.

couple more eels to get to 50.


----------



## Domus (10 Jan 2021)

Finally off the mark today, under normal circumstances I would have stayed in bed, mizzle, thick cloud and 2ºC. However as that's the best weather so far this year I managed a wet miserable 50 Kms to Adlington along the A6 and returned via Horwich. I had the mad idea to carry on up Matchmoor Lane and Scout Road but the cloud was so thick I decided against at the last minute. The bike is absolutely filthy


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Well I’m feeling a bit more optimistic today. Managed 27.5km and could have done more but had made a natural loop back home and couldn’t feel my feet. Bloody cold out there. When I started I thought I’d only do a couple of miles and go home.
> 
> couple more eels to get to 50.


Nice steady progress . Been a tough month temperature wise


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Well I’m feeling a bit more optimistic today. Managed 27.5km and could have done more but had made a natural loop back home and couldn’t feel my feet. Bloody cold out there. When I started I thought I’d only do a couple of miles and go home.
> 
> couple more eels to get to 50.


Nice steady progress . Been a tough month temperature wise


----------



## Houthakker (10 Jan 2021)

Not bad weather here this morning so I got up and went out. 15 miles in an almighty crack and the saddle went all loose and wobbly. One of the seat clamp bolts had snapped. Fortunately as I was only doing laps around town, not too fat to ride gently and mostly standing, to get home.
Must have put more wieght on than I thought over Christmas!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2021)

Houthakker said:


> Fortunately as I was only doing laps around town, not too _*fat *_to ride gently and mostly standing, to get home.


Amusing typo!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2021)

Something wrong this month, I've just done the 2nd 50km ride in a week. Last year was a real struggle, hopefully this year will be easier. In keeping with the current restrictions, I don't think I was ever more than about 4-5 miles from my door at any point.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Just being watching my local news East mids and the defination of local got brought up and I now understand your 57 laps .
> The prospect of byes has crossed my mind I will decided later in the month


They’re getting really cute round here with fining people. Dog walkers who go to adjoining villages, drivers and even cyclists have all been known to have been pulled over and fined.


----------



## Sbudge (10 Jan 2021)

Well the Met Office has been telling fibs again! Set out for a 50 mile loop as the forecast was 1 degree. I got back with water bottle frozen and layers of ice on helmet, jacket, bibs etc. Mr. Garmin said an average of -2 with regular dips to -4. I know it's been much colder 'up North' but it did strike me as a bit nippy!


----------



## Sbudge (10 Jan 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> They’re getting really cute round here with fining people. Dog walkers who go to adjoining villages, drivers and even cyclists have all been known to have been pulled over and fined.



Remember a circle with a radius of just 5 miles would still be 50km. Add in the distance from the centre out to the edge and you might easily be able to manage a 50km ride without straying more than 5 miles from home. Of course that supposes you've a reasonable choice of roads etc.

I've just plotted a route based on a 5 mile radius circle and with all the ins-and-outs of the local country lanes it came to very nearly 100km. Which is a huge relief as my next 100km with be 5 unbroken years so I *really* don't want to miss it if at all possible!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> They’re getting really cute round here with fining people. Dog walkers who go to adjoining villages, drivers and even cyclists have all been known to have been pulled over and fined.


Not heard of any in Leicestershire but Derbyshire police seem very proactive and possibly aggressive at enforcing the rules


----------



## Domus (10 Jan 2021)

It seems meeting up with one other person is optional if you ride a MTB. Saw a group of 6 in Bolton today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2021)

It seems that if I am to do 50km solely in my village, I will have to do 14.2 laps. It's a small village and it's not flat either. 

I may get some odd looks. Nothing new there then


----------



## Eribiste (11 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It seems that if I am to do 50km solely in my village, I will have to do 14.2 laps. It's a small village and it's not flat either.
> 
> I may get some odd looks. Nothing new there then



Just done something quite similar, although a lap of the great metropolis of Eckington (Worcestershire one) is 5.75km. My village, like LGC's, is most definitely not flat, as I found out this morning. Doing plentiful laps of one place gets you local legend status with Strava and suspicious looks from the lace curtain twitchers.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Not heard of any in Leicestershire but Derbyshire police seem very proactive and possibly aggressive at enforcing the rules


Two dog walkers were done walking from Whitwick into Coalville, another two from ibstock going towards hugglescote, they tried to have my brother in law at Coleorton at a farmhouse in the middle of nowhere but he shares it with several others. Turns out they’d had a tip off of an illegal gathering which proved false. There’s a lot of curtain twitchers ready to drop people in it.
But yeah Derbyshire are particularly aggressive.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jan 2021)

Eribiste said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/4602541794
> Eckington
> "
> "
> ...


Great effort


----------



## aferris2 (11 Jan 2021)

With the rumours of new restrictions looming I thought I had better get out today or lose the chance to even get started. By recent standards, today was quite warm so very little excuse not to go out for a ride. Decided to keep local so didn't bother to check for closed roads. That was a mistake. First turn and my intended route was completely closed - not even a narrow gap to walk down, so had to divert and hope that I would make the distance without too much looping around the village. It didn't quite work and I found myself about 6km short. It was starting to get dark so lights seemed a good idea. A better idea would have been to charge them... Rear was OK, but nothing on the front so I had to rely on the streetlamps. Not good, but I wasn't going to give up so close to the target!
Now to charge those lights, and I should probably give everything a good clean.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jan 2021)

Hello again. 

I thought I’d give this challenge a go now that my new knees are slowly returning to normal. 

Managed 41 cold miles today as a starter, I should have planned a proper 50 kms route to start.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I thought I’d give this challenge a go now that my new knees are slowly returning to normal.
> 
> Managed 41 cold miles today as a starter, I should have planned a proper 50 kms route to start.


Welcome back @dickyknees ,if your knees are no longer dicky what shall we call you


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Welcome back @dickyknees ,if your knees are no longer dicky what shall we call you


Thank you, having dicky knees for so long I’ll have to have a long think. 🤔


----------



## Gibbo9 (13 Jan 2021)

Out late yesterday evening, initially for my standard daily 27km but felt ok so pushed on and managed a 50k before it got totally dark. Suns out today so taking her indoors out for a gentle spin down by the river, only about 30k but I will post a few pics of the gorgeous scenery.

Stay safe all.


----------



## steverob (13 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It seems that if I am to do 50km solely in my village, I will have to do 14.2 laps. It's a small village and it's not flat either.


It looks like I would be quite lucky if the Government do eventually decide to define what is/isn't local and crack down on it.

Just mapped a route round my town on Strava and was able to get a lap of just under 15 miles, two of which would get me almost to the 50km target, and even that was done by staying off the main roads as far as possible, mainly using housing estate roads and other quieter cut throughs. Plus for 95% of the lap, I would be less than 3 miles walking distance from home, so even if someone was to query it, I think I'd have a fairly solid defence.

However I hope that it does not come to that - would much rather be riding out in the countryside than in my town to be honest.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2021)

steverob said:


> It looks like I would be quite lucky if the Government do eventually decide to define what is/isn't local and crack down on it.
> 
> Just mapped a route round my town on Strava and was able to get a lap of just under 15 miles, two of which would get me almost to the 50km target, and even that was done by staying off the main roads as far as possible, mainly using housing estate roads and other quieter cut throughs. Plus for 95% of the lap, I would be less than 3 miles walking distance from home, so even if someone was to query it, I think I'd have a fairly solid defence.
> 
> However I hope that it does not come to that - would much rather be riding out in the countryside than in my town to be honest.


The police were camped out on the edge of our village yesterday watching the main A road and the large roundabout which runs past the village. When I can do the loop, and if they are still there, I will wave every time I go by


----------



## fatjel (16 Jan 2021)

I'm in after a few lazy years will be a proper challenge.
Got off to a promising start . Went to just before the next town and back with a trip to the far side of town and back to make up miles.
Hadn't thought about the legality issues afaik in Wales the rules say exercise must start and end at home.
There is an outdoor velodrome round the corner I managed an hour round there once but so dull.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2021)

fatjel said:


> I'm in after a few lazy years will be a proper challenge.
> Got off to a promising start . Went to just before the next town and back with a trip to the far side of town and back to make up miles.
> Hadn't thought about the legality issues afaik in Wales the rules say exercise must start and end at home.
> There is an outdoor velodrome round the corner I managed an hour round there once but so dull.


Welcome back


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2021)

Another one today, defo something wrong with me. Still managed to stay with about 5 miles of the front door, didn't double up on any roads, though I did cross my path one or twice. Ended at just over 66km, at this rate I'll be having another go at the metric century challenge...


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Another one today, defo something wrong with me. Still managed to stay with about 5 miles of the front door, didn't double up on any roads, though I did cross my path one or twice. Ended at just over 66km, at this rate I'll be having another go at the metric century challenge...


Good going @cosmicbike . Just to warn you I've only got 3 points so far and as the organiser Your not allowed to do more than me


----------



## Jonjay (17 Jan 2021)

Well chuffed today. Went out yesterday and did 10 miles and it was really tough. Weather decent today so had to get out again. Didn’t really have much of a goal in mind, thinking I could maybe do 20miles. After 20 and still feeling good (apart from an annoying bit where I forgot to unpause strava which robbed me a bit of distance) just kep going. Ended up getting to 50k, plus a bit more for the Strava mishap 😂 

So glad I found this challenge. Really didn’t think I’d be able do a 50 yet but having said I’d try has really motivated me, cheers.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Well chuffed today. Went out yesterday and did 10 miles and it was really tough. Weather decent today so had to get out again. Didn’t really have much of a goal in mind, thinking I could maybe do 20miles. After 20 and still feeling good (apart from an annoying bit where I forgot to unpause strava which robbed me a bit of distance) just kep going. Ended up getting to 50k, plus a bit more for the Strava mishap 😂
> 
> So glad I found this challenge. Really didn’t think I’d be able do a 50 yet but having said I’d try has really motivated me, cheers.


Great effort well done . Don't forget to post the details in the challenge thread . You do realise your now in the hamster wheel chasing every increasing mileage ,imperial half ,metric century (62.14 miles ) and finally an Imperial century . I started in this challenge in 2015 and completed my first imperial ton in 2016 just keep enjoying the rides and miles will rack up


----------



## Jonjay (17 Jan 2021)

Not sure about that. Seems to me the further I go the more hills I’ll find. Everytime I go down one, enjoying the speed and bit of adrenaline I’m just thinking “what goes down must come back up” 😂 

definitely need to get better at climbing


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Not sure about that. Seems to me the further I go the more hills I’ll find. Everytime I go down one, enjoying the speed and bit of adrenaline I’m just thinking “what goes down must come back up” 😂
> 
> definitely need to get better at climbing


Just keep riding away and the fitness will come . As for climbing the best training for climbing is to climb some hills . Your doing great just keep at it


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Jan 2021)

I’m off the mark in this Challenge for this year. Hopefully there’ll be no more very restrictive French lockdowns in 2021 and I can keep posting rides every month.

Today’s ride was 54km and I didn’t go more than 10km from home in any direction. I also managed to avoid any repetition – if repetition is defined as going along the same stretch of road in the same direction more than once.

North to Brignac, then a 7km clockwise loop around the village, then south right down to Guilliers. A little loop around Guilliers, then straight back north to Brignac then a repeat of the loop I’d done earlier but anti-clockwise. Then home .. and enough daylight left to be able to clean the bike outdoors.


----------



## Domus (17 Jan 2021)

Went out this morning with every intention of adding another point to my tally. However after climbing up the Ashworth climb to Owd Betts I was goosed. The wind was very cold at the top so I retreated down through Norden and back home with just 35 Kms done. First time up that climb, 5 Kms long with ramps of 13%. Had to stop twice as my heart rate went up to 184. Can't believe the KOM is 11 minutes.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jan 2021)

I managed to get a score on the board today. First 2/3 of the ride was great. There were some big puddles, one I walked around as it was too deep and muddy. I got around a yard or 2 in and was stopped by the mud. My waterproof Das Boot boots, are waterproof as I discovered while ankle deep in water. I walked round after scrambling over a gate and on to the raised verge.
All in all, I was having a great time and then my rear derailleur cable broke or came detached. One of the two. I was on the smallest cog as piling down a hill. At the bottom, I stopped, found a middle cog and tightened the screws up to keep the chain just where it was. Off I went again, uphill which wasn’t much fun. My rear tyre then felt odd. Yep, a flat. I walked to the top of the hill, found a lay-by area and started fixing.
Naturally, the valve collar thing was all gritted up and wouldn’t budge so I found the pesky hole with tube in situ and slapped a scab on it. There was way too much moisture in the air for it to stick, so I got out the glue and a proper patch and did a proper fix. A nice pair of MTB chaps came by and put the tyre back on for me as my hands were really cold and painful by then. I was so happy to see them. I would have got the tyre on and pumped but so happy to Have a little help.

10 miles home, stuck in one gear sp spinning like a mad thing on the flats and down and honking uphill. I got all the way up longwater lane in cog 7. Normally, I am in cog one or two (granny gear). I would have cheered at the top but my heart and lungs were trying to escape from my rib cage at the time. I bet heart and lungs were calling me some names!

Nice spin down back towards the city from there on. Zigzagging a bit to make the 50km as I was not failing the distance at that point.

My Genesis is now all clean. New chain and cassette has been ordered. I can get the gear cable from anywhere. My neighbour is very bike savvy so will ask his assistance. All my bike tools are in Downham Market at the ex’s place and I haven’t got around to replacement yet. I discovered that they were still there when I went to take my pedals off. All tools, spanners and everything. Oh well.

I am just happy that my January ride is done. It was fun and I will do that route again. I might get new tyres as that is the second time that I have had a tiny hole in a tune, in roughly the same area. I can find nothing in the tyre. Marathon Plus tyres but they must be 4 years old at least now.


----------



## Jonjay (17 Jan 2021)

That’s some effort to make the distance after all that.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jan 2021)

The puddle was quite large.


----------



## Gibbo9 (18 Jan 2021)

Jan 15th, my better halfs birthday weekend so booked a nice hotel in the hot springs area. It's only about 15km away from home so she took an Uber while I cycled there, made a bit of a roundabout route so I could get the 50k done. Fortunately a lovely day for it and a very enjoyable ride. Nice getting to the hotel and sinking into our spring water hot tub.





View from the bridge over the Keelung River. The hot spring resort is just at the foot of the hills in the distance.





Post ride hot spring soak. Lovely day all round.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2021)

Domus said:


> Went out this morning with every intention of adding another point to my tally. However after climbing up the Ashworth climb to Owd Betts I was goosed. The wind was very cold at the top so I retreated down through Norden and back home with just 35 Kms done. First time up that climb, 5 Kms long with ramps of 13%. Had to stop twice as my heart rate went up to 184. Can't believe the KOM is 11 minutes.


I've not yet done that climb but local rider @Littgull likes it and told me about it. I will go over there with him once the pandemic crisis has eased.

The road was closed for a long time due to a section of it collapsing.


----------



## Domus (18 Jan 2021)

Hi Colin, yes you can see the road has been reinforced and slightly narrowed by some hefty engineering about ⅓ up the climb. There is more work going on at the bottom at the paper mill lodge, temporary lights. Ahh that must be where I lost all that time, at the red light. 

ps give me a shout when are doing it, I will join in if you don't mind


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2021)

Domus said:


> ps give me a shout when are doing it, I will join in if you don't mind


That would be nice - will do.

Unfortunately, I imagine it will be at least 6 months before things start to get back to normal. And that is assuming that the damn sneaky mutant Covid variants don't evolve to be vaccine-proof!


----------



## slow scot (18 Jan 2021)

Got off the mark yesterday with a ride of just over 50k. All on the main North Deeside Road as all other roads out of town are too icy. And the rest of the month is looking similar as the temperature is below zero every night.
Should there not be a handicap system in place for people doing this challenge who live in places like Taiwan? 😄


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2021)

slow scot said:


> Got off the mark yesterday with a ride of just over 50k. All on the main North Deeside Road as all other roads out of town are too icy. And the rest of the month is looking similar as the temperature is below zero every night.
> Should there not be a handicap system in place for people doing this challenge who live in places like Taiwan? 😄


Some fool on here asked @Gibbo9 for photos so we get pictures of lovely blue skys while most of us and stuck in a British winter and all it brings ,And he's also got more points than me  I'm sure I can find a technicality to disqualify him

Only joking @Gibbo9


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2021)

Welcome to the challenge @Pizza Man


----------



## Houthakker (18 Jan 2021)

Got my new seat post and fitted it so managed to get a 35 mile ride in on Sunday, all staying within 5 miles of the house. Am going to start looking for other routes to achive the same end if this lockdown carries on!


----------



## Littgull (19 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've not yet done that climb but local rider @Littgull likes it and told me about it. I will go over there with him once the pandemic crisis has eased.
> 
> The road was closed for a long time due to a section of it collapsing.


Ah yes, the Ashworth climb is a local favourite of mine. Since the initial lockdown in March 2020 in particular, I have ridden it at least fortnightly. It's 3.1 miles from the bottom to the top and although there is some short respite between what is effectively 3 separate climbs, if my stats are correct it works out to be almost 200ft per mile of ascent overall! I often include it as part of a 20 mile loop from home returning home via the long descent through Norden as Pete (@Domus) has referred to. For a longer ride I turn left at the top and ride the 5 miles to Edenfield then on to just near Rawtenstall where I take the excellent (largely off road but very good surfaced) NCN route along a few quiet roads and lanes then through the former railway tunnels to Whitworth, Rochdale and home.

Will be good to do the Ashworth climb with you both Colin and Pete when the pandemic is sorted.


----------



## Gibbo9 (19 Jan 2021)

slow scot said:


> Got off the mark yesterday with a ride of just over 50k. All on the main North Deeside Road as all other roads out of town are too icy. And the rest of the month is looking similar as the temperature is below zero every night.
> Should there not be a handicap system in place for people doing this challenge who live in places like Taiwan? 😄



The only handicap I need are my own legs these days . Does raise a fair point though, racking up the miles is very easy for me in comparison to you guys and girls back home. Whilst I don't see this as competing against you all, more of a test of my own abilities really, I do have a very unfair advantage given the crazy situations we all live in.


----------



## Gibbo9 (19 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Some fool on here asked @Gibbo9 for photos so we get pictures of lovely blue skys while most of us and stuck in a British winter and all it brings ,And he's also got more points than me  I'm sure I can find a technicality to disqualify him
> 
> Only joking @Gibbo9



 I mentioned this to my other half the other evening about posting pics of the countryside here whist you are all suffering yet another lockdown. I was genuinely concerned about upsetting people. I will continue to do so for now as there are some wonderful sights I can share with you all once the weather improves.

If it does really wind anyone up then please feel free to direct message me and I will stop. Out again in the morning for another 50 if my legs are up to it.


----------



## slow scot (19 Jan 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> I mentioned this to my other half the other evening about posting pics of the countryside here whist you are all suffering yet another lockdown. I was genuinely concerned about upsetting people. I will continue to do so for now as there are some wonderful sights I can share with you all once the weather improves.
> 
> If it does really wind anyone up then please feel free to direct message me and I will stop. Out again in the morning for another 50 if my legs are up to it.


Nobody is in any way annoyed by your posts, trust me. British humour is just a bit weird at times.......actually all the time! Keep up the sunny and warm pictures.


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Jan 2021)

Back by popular demand (or not) 

Woke up to a beautiful clear sky this morning so donned the gear and headed out down to the riverside. GPS went a bit mental at the start so cancelled the route I was following and decided to wing it. Glad I did as it was stunning out. I even managed to throw in a little hill climb at the end just as some added cardio, bit of a thigh burner so tomorrow will be a recovery ride of shorter distance.






City skyline from the riverside, it was a bit of a glorious morning.





Heading back into the city in this shot. The hill to the right of Taipei 101 (tallest building) is called elephant mountain and is a very nice ride to the top.





A typical riverside cycle path, perfectly flat with no potholes. The whole country is a bit of a cyclists dream to be honest.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> Back by popular demand (or not)
> 
> Woke up to a beautiful clear sky this morning so donned the gear and headed out down to the riverside. GPS went a bit mental at the start so cancelled the route I was following and decided to wing it. Glad I did as it was stunning out. I even managed to throw in a little hill climb at the end just as some added cardio, bit of a thigh burner so tomorrow will be a recovery ride of shorter distance.
> 
> ...


And now you bring us perfect tarmac ! Really jealous now


----------



## footloose crow (20 Jan 2021)

52k ride done Truro to Portreath - and back. Hopefully I can complete this year!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2021)

Welcome back @footloose crow ,Is that a new bike ?


----------



## footloose crow (20 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Welcome back @footloose crow ,Is that a new bike ?


Good eye @13 rider. Yes new bike just in time for a lockdown and continuous rain! 

Enigma Etape, GRX 800 drive set, Hunt gravel wheels, Conti 5000TL tyres. Faster and more comfortable than the Cube but only had three short rides so far.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2021)

footloose crow said:


> Good eye @13 rider. Yes new bike just in time for a lockdown and continuous rain!
> 
> Enigma Etape, GRX 800 drive set, Hunt gravel wheels, Conti 5000TL tyres. Faster and more comfortable than the Cube but only had three short rides so far.


Nice bike ,I do notice things


----------



## Domus (22 Jan 2021)

Rode up the Ashworth climb again, still had to take two breathers, when my HR went over 180. Took 54 seconds off my time and this time turned left at the top into Edenfield and Haslingden. Hit a hail shower just before climbing over Holcombe Hill, not pleasant at all, 1ºC on the Wahoo
Back home with 52 Kms on the clock and 730 metres of upness.


----------



## Willd (22 Jan 2021)

We have blue skies 






and smooth tarmac  Ok, so not much of it's smooth and we have to share it with trucks and cars doing 110 mph


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Jan 2021)

It’s been a slow start, but I’m in for this year.

Hadn’t been out since before new year. I’m saying to myself that it was a mixture of bad weather and work commitments, but there was a fair amount of lethargy and “can’t be bothered” in there too. A couple of times I’ve got the bike out but a spit of rain has been a good excuse to stay at home.

But got out today, although there was a wee “cheat” in there. Left the house just after lunchtime, and along the coast road to Seamill, then Largs. It’s exactly 20k on the direct route from home to the ferry terminal, so I usually head down some side road loops to make it a round 50. 

But just as I left the house, a message came through that I had a work call to make at 4.00. So wouldn’t have time for a comfortable 50.

So back home with 46k on the clock. Half an hour on zoom then back out for another 5k in the dark.
Cheating? Maybe - but I’m taking the position that I didn’t change out of my sweaty clothes, so it was just a coffee stop which happened to be at home


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2021)

bruce1530 said:


> It’s been a slow start, but I’m in for this year.
> 
> Hadn’t been out since before new year. I’m saying to myself that it was a mixture of bad weather and work commitments, but there was a fair amount of lethargy and “can’t be bothered” in there too. A couple of times I’ve got the bike out but a spit of rain has been a good excuse to stay at home.
> 
> ...


No problem with that ride passes my non change if clothes rule . Did you smarten yourself up for the zoom call ? or sit there in full lyrca


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> No problem with that ride passes my non change if clothes rule . Did you smarten yourself up for the zoom call ? or sit there in full lyrca


“sorry, I’m using my old laptop and there’s no camera on it..."


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2021)

Cold this morning. No intention of a 50km ride but the sun came out. Had ice formed on arms and gloves for the first hour, then the Garmin stopped recording elevation gain, so 2 stops to turn that off and on, I wonder if ice in the little sensor thing didn't help.
Quite busy out there today, I reckon people trying to beat the forecast snow tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jan 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Cold this morning. No intention of a 50km ride but the sun came out. Had ice formed on arms and gloves for the first hour, then the Garmin stopped recording elevation gain, so 2 stops to turn that off and on, I wonder if ice in the little sensor thing didn't help.
> Quite busy out there today, I reckon people trying to beat the forecast snow tomorrow.


At least you had the curtesty to let me post my 4th point before equalling me


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jan 2021)

After a good start to the month it's been 19 days since my last 50km qualifying ride did do 100km last week but posted it that in the metric century challenge . I have devised a local 16 mile loop keeping me away from as many villages as possible so 2 loops got me over the line . It's a fairly tough loop with 1150ft of upness without any big climbs just constant up and down .
Needed the point to keep up with @cosmicbike who's gone a bit mad this month


----------



## Sbudge (23 Jan 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I thought I’d give this challenge a go now that my new knees are slowly returning to normal.
> 
> Managed 41 cold miles today as a starter, I should have planned a proper 50 kms route to start.


Great to have you back!


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> At least you had the curtesty to let me post my 4th point before equalling me



Well you've told me off once already Might have a chance for 1 more this month, but in all likelihood I'm going to be tasked with decorating..


----------



## Jonjay (24 Jan 2021)

Wish I’d checked the weather forecast yesterday. Did a nice steady 20 miles yesterday thinking I’d try another 50k today with a bit of uphill practice thrown in. Woke up this morning to a blanket of bloody snow.


----------



## bruce1530 (24 Jan 2021)

Woke up this morning to a bright frosty day. Looked great for a cycle. But I walked round the corner to get milk, pavement was sheet of ice. Main roads would probably be Ok, but not risking it.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jan 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Wish I’d checked the weather forecast yesterday. Did a nice steady 20 miles yesterday thinking I’d try another 50k today with a bit of uphill practice thrown in. Woke up this morning to a blanket of bloody snow.


For someone who didn't think you could complete a 50km ride to even be thinking about another this month shows the progress you've made . You only need 1 a month so most people try and get a banker ride in early each month so you don't get caught out by stuff


bruce1530 said:


> Woke up this morning to a bright frosty day. Looked great for a cycle. But I walked round the corner to get milk, pavement was sheet of ice. Main roads would probably be Ok, but not risking it.


Very Sensible


----------



## Fergs (24 Jan 2021)

Some light snow started coming down as I left the house this morning. ‘No bother’, I think to myself ‘that won’t settle’. 20 minutes later it’s stinging my eyes and the side roads are coated. Anticipating slippery cycle paths on the home stretch, I turned tail via the main roads. Quinze kilometres, nul points.

Of course, now that the brownie points are used up, and the opportunity is gone, it’s thawing nicely.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jan 2021)

Fergs said:


> Some light snow started coming down as I left the house this morning. ‘No bother’, I think to myself ‘that won’t settle’. 20 minutes later it’s stinging my eyes and the side roads are coated. Anticipating slippery cycle paths on the home stretch, I turned tail via the main roads. Quinze kilometres, nul points.
> 
> Of course, now that the brownie points are used up, and the opportunity is gone, it’s thawing nicely.


I got caught in the snow today was going to do 2 loops but on the first loop 3 miles from home it started to snow as a glasses wearer my problem was being able to see so 1 17 mile loop it was 
Off topic your avatar intrigues me . The nearest football kit I can remember is a Leeds kit from the late 90s which was a copy of Leeds 30/40s kit ?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jan 2021)

Jon George said:


> Possibly. Some time this year I'm going to decide to yell out 'Jenkins?' to every male rider I see. I should strike lucky eventually.


I have a feeling you missed your chance today - if that was you heading towards the Nacton Road/A14 interchange at around 12:45 this afternoon


----------



## Fergs (24 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Off topic your avatar intrigues me . The nearest football kit I can remember is a Leeds kit from the late 90s which was a copy of Leeds 30/40s kit ?


Have yourself a Spotter’s badge, 13 rider! It’s Leeds from the ‘40s, being modelled by my great uncle Billy. I can’t claim to have inherited his football skills, though I was once awarded man of the match for a game that had been cancelled.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jan 2021)

Fergs said:


> Have yourself a Spotter’s badge, 13 rider! It’s Leeds from the ‘40s, being modelled by my great uncle Billy. I can’t claim to have inherited his football skills, though I was once awarded man of the match for a game that had been cancelled.


I presumed it was an old footballer . William Furness ? Google is my friend had a long career both before and after ww2 . He even scored 2 against the mighty Leicester City when we lost 0-8 in 1934


----------



## Fergs (24 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> I presumed it was an old footballer . William Furness ? Google is my friend had a long career both before and after ww2 . He even scored 2 against the mighty Leicester City when we lost 0-8 in 1934


That’s him. Leeds, Norwich and England. I’m told he’d have had more international caps but for the war. I met him a couple of times when I was very young and have vague memories of a lovely chap.
I don’t know if he ever rode 50k on a bike, though.😁


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have a feeling you missed your chance today - if that was you heading towards the Nacton Road/A14 interchange at around 12:45 this afternoon


Yes, that was probably me. I was trying to stay upright, even with studded tyres!


----------



## Gibbo9 (25 Jan 2021)

Woke up to a lovely morning, no wind to speak of and not as cold as it has been recently. A very simple and flat river route today, I like to avoid the insane traffic if I can. Only one picture today of the sunrise over the city.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jan 2021)

First ride of the year for the challenge, and well... my first outdoor ride of 2021, completed.

75.27 km (46.77 mi) - which I know @13rider will no doubt ask why oh why did I not round it up and complete the 50 miles for 2 points?! 

My response - firstly, see the second half of my first sentence. And secondly, I was knackered. 902 metres of elevation. Next time, perhaps.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jan 2021)

Welcome back @LeetleGreyCells .
Not a bad effort for your outdoor ride of the year ,but why didn't you round it up to 50 miles


----------



## Gibbo9 (29 Jan 2021)

Out this morning and did the reverse route of my previous ride. Very cold out at first which meant the riverside was very quiet indeed. I really enjoyed it today and felt good all the way round.

Looking like it may be pleasant tomorrow so may try for a 100k ride. Let's see how the legs feel later.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> Out this morning and did the reverse route of my previous ride. Very cold out at first which meant the riverside was very quiet indeed. I really enjoyed it today and felt good all the way round.
> 
> Looking like it may be pleasant tomorrow so may try for a 100k ride. Let's see how the legs feel later.


Go on what's the definition of very cold in Taiwan ? Just to make us even more jealous


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jan 2021)

January Done.

I took advantage of the milder weather to set out on a localish loop around Loughborough, all routine stuff and familiar roads and purely done just to get a point on the board. All was great guns until my Wahoo died on me just outside Loughborough (A forced update wiped what data I did have on there once I’d got home) then I got a puncture on an unlit cycle path on the A6 towards Kegworth in the dark. I had to walk to a nearby pub about 3/4 mile up the road just so I could get some adequate light to change the tube as my bike light was blinking for low battery! And as I had my wheel and tyre off the heavens decided to open! 
Once this crisis was averted I pushed on rapidly toward East Midlands airport and southbound back home. 33 miles to the good today.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> January Done.
> 
> I took advantage of the milder weather to set out on a localish loop around Loughborough, all routine stuff and familiar roads and purely done just to get a point on the board. All was great guns until my Wahoo died on me just outside Loughborough (A forced update wiped what data I did have on there once I’d got home) then I got a puncture on an unlit cycle path on the A6 towards Kegworth in the dark. I had to walk to a nearby pub about 3/4 mile up the road just so I could get some adequate light to change the tube as my bike light was blinking for low battery! And as I had my wheel and tyre off the heavens decided to open!
> Once this crisis was averted I pushed on rapidly toward East Midlands airport and southbound back home. 33 miles to the good today.


I'm not sure I can allow manual entries on Strava  . You know what they say if it's not on Strava it didn't happen 
Well done on getting your ride done


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> I'm not sure I can allow manual entries on Strava  . You know what they say if it's not on Strava it didn't happen
> Well done on getting your ride done


It very nearly didn’t happen, especially when the heavens opened up! I will appeal to your more discretionary side on this occasion.....


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2021)

Doh, I've gone and done it now. If I can manage 5 points in January including a 50 miler, I'll need to do at least that in every other month (creaky body permitting) 

It was really mild today, might even have been double figures , I didn't need gloves or a vest. As it was forecast for -2 and snow tomorrow I thought I'd make the most of it. After 46 ish miles I did a couple of local loops and ended up at 49.99 miles at the end of our street where I'd normally stop, but as my wife's car wasn't on the drive I went up to the house, 50.00 miles exactly  I checked on Mapmyride which is normally pretty close and that said 50.29, so I'll take it. Even managed an average of 15.6 mph, I'll be knackered tomorrow 😄


----------



## aferris2 (29 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Go on what's the definition of very cold in Taiwan ? Just to make us even more jealous


Don't know about Taiwan, but we regarded 26C as cold for us in Oz. 44C was "a bit warm"


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2021)

aferris2 said:


> Don't know about Taiwan, but we regarded 26C as cold for us in Oz. 44C was "a bit warm"


I used to go to the Costa Blanca (south coast of Spain) every March for a cycling holiday. I remember a bunch of us Brits toiling up a mountain in mid-20s sunshine. We were all wearing lycra shorts, and unzipped short-sleeved jerseys, but were still dripping sweat. We got to a little mountaintop village and saw several old Spanish guys sat on a bench chatting. They were all wearing thick wool jumpers, heavy jackets, and hats. I got the distinct impression that they were grumbling about the cold conditions! 

PS And we saw some Spanish pro cyclists out training. They had full winter gear on.


----------



## lane (30 Jan 2021)

Oh well not going to happen for me this year.

I woke up with a sore throat on New year's day - with a cold I thought. A few days later the sore throat went and I had what I would call an upper respiratory infection - a normal course of events as I have asthma. A few days later developed a cough - so wondered about a test but as the symptoms had started quite a few day previously the booking system didn't seem to allow me to book a test. Who knows, but a month later and I still feel a bit shoot and although the cough has gone I still get a bit of tightness in my chest and more asthma symptoms than normal. I am getting better slowly, a bit up an down. Last weekend I managed a 25km ride the only one this month. I have had a few short walks that is it. The last couple of short walks I felt really tired when I finished. Don't want to risk a 50km ride today in this weather not sure I could even make it. Give it a little longer, some better weather and I expect I will be back on the bike and all good. Will probably enter the lunacy challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2021)

Glad your on the mend @lane sounds like you've had a rough time . The challenge is trival compared to your health


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2021)

Welcome to the challenge @stoatsngroats ,left it late but as you say your in now


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

lane said:


> Oh well not going to happen for me this year.
> 
> I woke up with a sore throat on New year's day - with a cold I thought. A few days later the sore throat went and I had what I would call an upper respiratory infection - a normal course of events as I have asthma. A few days later developed a cough - so wondered about a test but as the symptoms had started quite a few day previously the booking system didn't seem to allow me to book a test. Who knows, but a month later and I still feel a bit shoot and although the cough has gone I still get a bit of tightness in my chest and more asthma symptoms than normal. I am getting better slowly, a bit up an down. Last weekend I managed a 25km ride the only one this month. I have had a few short walks that is it. The last couple of short walks I felt really tired when I finished. Don't want to risk a 50km ride today in this weather not sure I could even make it. Give it a little longer, some better weather and I expect I will be back on the bike and all good. Will probably enter the lunacy challenge.


Tough luck. Oh, and snap - same kind of thing here!

A week ago I was getting short of breath walking up one flight of stairs! This was a week or two after displaying cold-like symptoms... Obviously, in the current situation it is very tempting to think 'Covid' but who knows?

I felt a bit better yesterday so I thought I would give myself a little test on my 6km local loop. It has 2 moderate hills, one ramp of about 10% for 100 metres, and a couple of shorter ramps that I can sprint up. Nothing much on a normal geared bike, but I use my singlespeed to make it more of a challenge. It DID feel a challenge. I got short of breath and felt a bit sick. I definitely felt better than I did last week, but it doesn't make sense for me to be pushing myself, and my cycling mojo has gone anyway. 

I'm going to spend a few months doing enough to keep me moderately fit, try to lose some weight, and look forward to sunny post-vaccination rides.

It will be just the Lunacy distance and climbing challenges for me this year.

For those of you doing this one - good luck!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2021)

So the every reliable low tech paper tick is primed for 2021 with 31 names on it . Still 1 day so we might get some late entrants 
Good luck to everyone taking on the challenge 
January's seems to be a strange month with some riders struggling to get rides in and other riders having a great month for rides


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Welcome to the challenge @stoatsngroats ,left it late but as you say your in now


Thanks 13 Rider, yes, I’m in, having looked at these challenges over the years, I’ve never managed to plan to do this, but here I am!
I have to Isolate for 10 days now, and found this out soon after returning home, so I’ll probably be cutting it fine on February’s too!
But I’ll be trying 😃


----------



## tallliman (30 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> So the every reliable low tech paper tick is primed for 2021 with 31 names on it . Still 1 day so we might get some late entrants
> Good luck to everyone taking on the challenge
> January's seems to be a strange month with some riders struggling to get rides in and other riders having a great month for rides



I hope I'm on there for my one point a few weeks back. Its been an odd month, heavily on Zwift with 708 miles so far and 31.06 outside. Its normally far more outside biased but I'm struggling to get outside due to no commute and the snow and ice.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2021)

tallliman said:


> I hope I'm on there for my one point a few weeks back. Its been an odd month, heavily on Zwift with 708 miles so far and 31.06 outside. Its normally far more outside biased but I'm struggling to get outside due to no commute and the snow and ice.


Yes mate I saw the ride on Strava and counted you in .I expect you will update the thread in about May 
Been a terrible month I'm only 7 miles in front of you and the consecutive days run ending on Monday due to the ice


----------



## Gibbo9 (31 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Go on what's the definition of very cold in Taiwan ? Just to make us even more jealous



It was 11 degrees  but in my defense I am claiming wind chill.


----------



## Gibbo9 (31 Jan 2021)

Beautiful ride yesterday. I left early so it was still dark and chilly (see previous post ). I was rather concerned about attempting a 100k ride as my legs are feeling a little tired, I have pushed hard this month (especially having done nothing in Nov, Dec due to the rain). Anyway I got onto the river and encountered my first incline at 5k (a bump really) out of the saddle to push up and over and my thighs screamed at me. This was a worry as I had intentionally included a good hill at the front end. Got to the hill and laboured at the start finding it tough going but then my thighs eased off and the rest was a breeze.

Really enjoyable although my thighs would tell you otherwise as I type this. Just got back from a 30k recovery bimble so feeling a little better. May even adjourn to the local later for wings and a beer or 2. 50k planned for tomorrow though, February is here, almost.

Sun came out as I was climbing and I was greeted at the top by this magnificent view.





Sunrise at the top of cemetery hill. Stunning!





101 in all its glory.





Riverside temple. Tons of these out here as you'd expect.





Yes that is the riverside cycle path. I rode up those mountains last year and intend to again this year, once I am hill fit of course.


----------



## tallliman (31 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Yes mate I saw the ride on Strava and counted you in .I expect you will update the thread in about May
> Been a terrible month I'm only 7 miles in front of you and the consecutive days run ending on Monday due to the ice



May would mean an improvement!!

Didnt notice the consecutive days run ending! Bet your legs hurt when you got back on again, its always the way with me!


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Feb 2021)

Ride done for February, no rain, snow , ice or wind instead it was blue sky and sunshine and a lovely morning to be out.


----------



## Domus (1 Feb 2021)

Easy ride out to Frederick's for coffee on a chilly but clear morning, after climbing out of Horwich on the Old Road a rush of blood sent me up and over Matchmoor Lane and Scout Road, blooming cold wind up there . Got home with 52.4 Kms and 562 metres of upness.


----------



## footloose crow (1 Feb 2021)

*1 Feb. It just keeps raining.....*

I listened to the rain all night. I knew it was cold out there too when the cat jumped onto the bed and settled on my chest, purring loudly. This morning I have severe lockdown lassitude and no energy for anything. It has rained for days now. The lawn has a layer of water on it and there are muddy streams of soil lying across it from the fields that slope down to the house. 

I look at the bike, that is currently allowed to live indoors. It looks back at me, inscrutable, impassive. I have no idea what it is trying to say. Go out? Stay in? Don't care? 

There is mist hanging around the trees and I can't see the field edges from the window. Skeins of thin, cold rain process across the garden. 

'Sighing won't help'. Sage words from my wife. 'Go out, you make me feel nervous just staring out the window'.

It is not as cold as I thought it would be once I get moving. I really like my new bike although I worry about getting it muddy and wet. We hiss through the standing water on the lanes, rumble over the gravel deposited at every field gate, skitter over the larger stones and make our mucky progress along empty roads. I can feel my head getting colder as the rain penetrates and the wind cuts grooves in my skull. I change my mind about being warm. I am getting colder.

No matter. I am out and pedalling and that is enough. The lassitude has gone. There is no plan today. Just left or right and down some new lanes, hoping I end up somewhere I know. 






Soft shell jackets are great but this one is getting wetter, heavier and colder as the ride goes on. Water is no longer beading on the arms and I can also feel my shoes filling. Some of the puddles are deeper than I thought. 

The day is grey above and grey below. Even the hedgerows have been dulled and lost their colour. A patch of snowdrops and some blades of green that will be daffodils eventually do cheer me, a flash of colour in a monochrome world. A final hill, steep broken tarmac, a forgotten lane. It is steep. I haven't been up this one before and I can feel why. Chest exploding, nauseous but at least a bit warmer at the top although my jacket continues to hang lugubriously off my shoulders with all the water it has absorbed. 

Nothing has changed when I get home. Everything is still wet. The lawn continues to squelch, sending ripples of water as I walk across it. The bike is less dirty than I expected. The rain has washed it clean(ish) as we have gone along. I drip in the hall, removing layers. The cat watches, unimpressed. He isn't going outside today but I am glad that I did. 

The weather forecast has a sun symbol for tomorrow. It is so long since I have seen one I had look it up.





Here comes the rain again......


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2021)

@footloose crow , I haven't seen a Jan ride in the 2021 challenge thread but may have seen a write up somewhere for one ,Can you update the challenge thread and I will add you my the tick list many thanks 
Another great write up
Edit 
Found your write for Jan's in the Chatzone so your on the list making it 32 of us . Just update the challenge thread when you get round to it


----------



## Gibbo9 (3 Feb 2021)

Feb 2nd & 3rd, pretty much bog standard river rides. Nothing really our of the ordinary although some brutal headwinds this morning. Still nice though.


----------



## fatjel (4 Feb 2021)

Went out yesterday fully intending to ride around town for 50k but the temptation to go home for a coffee and sit down was getting to me so headed out of town toward Llandeilo for a bit. My aching legs and slow average speed evidence of just how little cycling I've done the last few years.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Feb 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> After my dismal failure this year. I will have a go to get my 5th badge 😁



Well that didnt work out  Still struggling with the bike. Hopefully it will improve as time goes on.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> Well that didnt work out  Still struggling with the bike. Hopefully it will improve as time goes on.


Take your time and get healthy the challenge will be hear when your ready . To think we're you were a few months ago you've come a long way


----------



## Domus (4 Feb 2021)

Weather forecast for weekend being dire and Covid jab tomorrow, I took advantage of a pleasant morning to add another point. Went up to Abbey Village through Belmont and through Brinscall into Chorley. Coffee and cake at Fredericks and then usual route home through Horwich, a little overdressed at times but the quite scary 62 KPH descent, on a damp road and rim brakes, into Abbey Village was a bit chilly. It was a bit lumpy with 770 metres of climbing. Still it must be doing me good...............I hope.


----------



## footloose crow (4 Feb 2021)

February 50k done. In fact 75k of rain soaked roads and hills...

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62242542


Getting colder next week but less rain. Ice instead then....


----------



## bluenotebob (5 Feb 2021)

Did my February qualifying ride today – hopefully it’ll be the first of several.

It’s been quite a nice week here – mid-afternoon temperatures around 12/15 degrees, quite windy and only occasionally showery. I’ve already cycled 165km this week – so in the first 5 days of February, I’ve already exceeded my meagre January total of 136km.

Today’s ride was a repeat of one I did last January. NE to Quihiac, then S into Mauron and on the V3 Voie Verte to the outskirts of Ploërmel. Back N again to Loyat, then a loop out NW to Kerbois. Dropped into Kersamson, then N through Guilliers and Evriguet. Off E through Kerminy and back home via St Brieuc-de-Mauron. 62km in just over 3.5 hours cycling time .. slow, but I took my time and enjoyed it.

I still haven’t ridden my road bike yet this year – I’ve been on one of my two hybrids, or my MTB. I reckon I’ll get the road bike out after next week’s cold spell and try and do more longer rides.

Here’s the Shaper 200 that I rode today ..







… and here’s a completely deserted Voie Verte (very nice to cycle on when it’s as quiet as it was this afternoon).


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Feb 2021)

Bitterly cold morning. Looked out the window - Arran looked incredible, with snow on the top. So the visibility was good at least!

Quite a stiff breeze. Got to the top of the road, turned into the wind (to make the trip home easier!) and headed inland.
Familiar roads to Kilwinning and then on to Stewarton. A few bikes and walkers out, but very quiet. Not really surprising, bearing in mind the cold wind.

20k later I’m in Stewarton. The trip took 10 mins longer than usual, cos of the headwind. Should make the trip home easier (ha!)

Followed the main road to Kilmaurs, then farm road back to Cunninghamhead. Making a great pace with the wind behind me.

I had passed 2 of my usual cafe stops - both closed of course, so no coffee :-(


By this time it had started snowing.

Snow. Freezing cold. Numb fingers. Middle of nowhere. The perfect place for a visit from the p****ure fairy!

There’s a caravan park up ahead. Usually give the security guy at the gatehouse a wave when I pass. Of course, it’s deserted today - but able to get a bit of shelter to get the tube changed.

Nearly home, fingers numb. Garmin says 47k, so a loop round the seafront to make it up to a round number.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Feb 2021)

February Done.

Much like others my winter cycling has largely been indoors, however having a free weekend it being largely dry I thought I’d dust off the winter bike and head out to get some veloviewer tiles along the corridor of the Trent between Nottingham and Derby.
Set out at 9am with a biting, strong NE wind I headed (yep, North East!) through Castle Donington and Long Eaton towards the first of my tiles at Trent Lock, a big canal junction where the three counties of Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire and Leicestershire meet. An interesting little ride along a towpath observing a boat partially sunk in the canal!
A few more tiles along this corridor at Attenborough and Beeston then it was back west and out of the wind towards Derby, picking up more tiles at Sandiacre and also along the lumpy lanes of Stanton by Dale and Ockbrook before dropping into Borrowash then onto Spondon and Chaddesden in Derby. Had to make my way through a maze of footbridges and paths as I descended upon Pride Park. 46 miles in at this point and spotting a Greggs at the stadium, I stopped off to rest the legs and devour a hot steak bake and coffee, before following more cycle paths out of the city. The last path took me down the A6 bypass which is very exposed, and it was at this stage when I got subjected to hailstones. Although I was heading in a SE direction and the wind side ways on, it could have been much worse if I’d headed the other way! My digits were literally numb at this point and I was struggling to change gears!
All tiles got, it was a case of heading back home via the cloud trail- an old railway converted to a cycle path- sheltered from the freezing wind but quite wet in places! Before long I was back into Leicestershire and off the cloud trail at Worthington, about 5 miles from home. Wind behind me, I finished off the ride along all familiar roads and getting home with 66.7 miles on the clock. A ride in tough conditions for sure, but worth it!
https://www.relive.cc/view/vXvLdpyBe1v


----------



## C R (7 Feb 2021)

I didn't manage a ride for January this year, so I am out of the challenge. Kudos to all of you that recorded January rides.

I will continue posting rides if that's ok. Today I decided I would go out whatever the weather. At the end it wasn't too bad, no ice on the roads and dry, but a bit windy, and coolish. Managed 59 lovely Kms staying close to home, but having spent all of January of the bike meant I am quite unfit, and it was hard work.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2021)

C R said:


> I didn't manage a ride for January this year, so I am out of the challenge. Kudos to all of you that recorded January rides.
> 
> I will continue posting rides if that's ok. Today I decided I would go out whatever the weather. At the end it wasn't too bad, no ice on the roads and dry, but a bit windy, and coolish. Managed 59 lovely Kms staying close to home, but having spent all of January of the bike meant I am quite unfit, and it was hard work.


Post away . I did wonder about your Jan's ride as I sure I read you were going to have a go . Weather been terrible this year


----------



## C R (7 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> Post away . I did wonder about your Jan's ride as I sure I read you were going to have a go . Weather been terrible this year


I had hoped to get a ride in on the 31st, but at the end I didn't manage. The weather didn't help at all, 😢.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Feb 2021)

C R said:


> I didn't manage a ride for January this year, so I am out of the challenge. Kudos to all of you that recorded January rides.
> 
> I will continue posting rides if that's ok. Today I decided I would go out whatever the weather. At the end it wasn't too bad, no ice on the roads and dry, but a bit windy, and coolish. Managed 59 lovely Kms staying close to home, but having spent all of January of the bike meant I am quite unfit, and it was hard work.


That’s a real shame @C R, are you doing the lunacy now?


----------



## C R (7 Feb 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> That’s a real shame @C R, are you doing the lunacy now?


I think so, I was just checking how it works.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Feb 2021)

C R said:


> I think so, I was just checking how it works.


When you suss it can you let me know? Very nearly dropped out of this challenge myself!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> When you suss it can you let me know? Very nearly dropped out of this challenge myself!


The basic idea is pick a distance ,ie 50km and complete 13 rides of that distance anytime during the year taking out the monthly element of the other challenges


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> The basic idea is pick a distance ,ie 50km and complete 13 rides of that distance anytime during the year taking out the monthly element of the other challenges


Yeah I got that bit, but then if you do more than 13 is it just a case of logging your best ones?


----------



## C R (7 Feb 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Yeah I got that bit, but then if you do more than 13 is it just a case of logging your best ones?


That's how I understood it.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Yeah I got that bit, but then if you do more than 13 is it just a case of logging your best ones?





C R said:


> That's how I understood it.


That's the way I read the rules . Post your first 13 rides then each ride above your target your drop your shortest distance ride


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Feb 2021)

Worth knowing. Cheers


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Feb 2021)

Another ride done and a photo just to show we can get sunshine too, ok it is only 1degree, windy and keeps snowing but it’s still sunshine 😊, Shropshire tarmac isn’t as good as Taiwan either.


----------



## Gibbo9 (9 Feb 2021)

Have been away for a long weekend with the girlfriend at Sun Moon Lake, no bike unfortunately, she forbid it :-(

Got back at around 1400 on Sunday and was out on the bike within 15 minutes of getting in the door. Pretty standard 50km along the riverside as usual and planning on getting out today for the same. I now have a full week off work due to Chinese New Year (this place shuts down for it) so I am planning on getting 2-3 100km rides in if I can.

Whilst not actually part of my 50km route, this picture was taken from the cable car that travels from Sun Moon Lake to the Aboriginal Village. I am arranging another visit very soon and will be taking my bike to enjoy the scenery more whilst there.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Feb 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Late to update January (hope that’s OK)
> 
> Pre amble:
> I noticed this thread as soon as I joined up (here last autumn) and immediately wanted to have a go at 50km rides and as a Lockdown cyclist I gradually built to 60kms, 22 12 2020.
> ...


Welcome to the challenge ,Don't worry about the late posting but try not to make a habit of it  like some do . It's nice to see the challenge doing what is designed to do getting people out riding


----------



## 13 rider (9 Feb 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> Have been away for a long weekend with the girlfriend at Sun Moon Lake, no bike unfortunately, she forbid it :-(
> 
> Got back at around 1400 on Sunday and was out on the bike within 15 minutes of getting in the door. Pretty standard 50km along the riverside as usual and planning on getting out today for the same. I now have a full week off work due to Chinese New Year (this place shuts down for it) so I am planning on getting 2-3 100km rides in if I can.
> 
> ...


Somehow your sunshine looks at lot warmer than @AndreaJ


----------



## 13 rider (9 Feb 2021)

With a late entry were up to 33 riders in the challenge


----------



## steverob (9 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> That's the way I read the rules . Post your first 13 rides then each ride above your target your drop your shortest distance ride


Yeah, it's why you've got some people with Lunacy Challenge completions in their signatures that have non-rounded numbers, e.g. 52 km or 71 miles, etc. because they originally set out to do a certain distance, but ended up with more than the required 13 rides over that limit, so their final total ends up being whatever distance their 13th longest ride actually was.

This link points to my final post from last year's challenge showing I'd done 14 rides. If I had managed a 15th (which I had intended to over the Christmas period, but the weather didn't co-operate) then I might have been able to claim 51 miles as my total instead of 50.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2021)

I've finally got the February ride done, despite the continuing effects of Storm Darcy. At least the main roads are now clear of snow and ice (later in the day when I go out), but this is still the sort of problem surface on the back roads in the countryside - clear ruts, soft snow/slush on top of ruts, hard packed snow under a soft top and in some cases straight forward hard packed, polished snow & ice.




It's the sort of thing that made this one of the slowest 50km rides I've done averaging only 11mph on the 29er, but hopefully conditions can only improve from now on.


----------



## Domus (11 Feb 2021)

With below zero temperatures but worse to come I braved the chilly winds this morning with a circuit of Bolton. I kept to the main roads hoping for ice free roads. As I got near home I realised I had 43 Kms in the bag so had a short adventure through Unsworth and Pilsworth to check out a cycle path found on the map for future reference. Finished with 51 Kms done and cold fingers.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2021)

Slow, cold, icy but done for February. No danger of getting 4 rides in like last month, I'm having to work!


----------



## Houthakker (14 Feb 2021)

Last weekend was a write off with snow/ice and who knows what next weekend will bring so even though it was very cold and very windy, got out for 32 miles yesterday. Was a very slow struggle but consoled myself with thoughts of flying (?) along in a short sleeved jersey when the summer arrives. Getting bored with staying local though, looking forward to going a bit further afield. Have a 5 day trip planned for June so building up the milage for the next few months and keeping my fingers crossed that it can go ahead.


----------



## Gibbo9 (15 Feb 2021)

Managed to get out on Sunday for a spin down by the river. It's a public holiday here for Chinese New Year so the riverside was absolutely mobbed, 10s of thousands of people out walking and Youbiking, this made for a very slow ride and another cyclist caused me to have a clipped in misadventure (again). Still, it was an exceedingly enjoyable ride out.


----------



## Willd (15 Feb 2021)

Lovely day today, must have nearly been in double figures  Now done over 2,000 miles on my road bike since starting again last April  My Covid related loss of smell seems to be waning, as I discovered passing the local pig farm earlier


----------



## Domus (15 Feb 2021)

Lovely day in Sunny Radcliffe. Not done the Bacup, Rochdale ride for a while, big mistake, headwind all the way home. 
I'm sure it's doing me good. Saw 8º C on the Wahoo at one point which is 11º warmer than last Friday. 
Lots of bikes out today, nice to see little ones out as well


----------



## Gibbo9 (17 Feb 2021)

Woke up to a glorious day here in Taiwan, sun shining although a little warm at around 20 degrees (sorry). I had planned to go out and just enjoy the riversides until I completed 100k, something fairly easy to do here as I live close to where 5 rivers intersect. I set off very slowly as my legs were very sore from running on Saturday (stupid idea) and it was clear that my legs just didn't want to play, I couldn't get into a rhythm at all. At the 20k point I was ready for turning for home as I was not enjoying myself like I usually do. Anyway I decided to take 5 mins off the bike to stretch and take some photos and then proceed another 10k along the river to a natural turn off that would have led me home.

Fortunately though, from then on, things got much easier. My legs loosened off and I got into a lovely rhythm so I just carried on with plan A and completed the 100.

View from the top of ducks head where I stopped after 20k. Really was a beautiful morning down by the river.





All of the riverside paths are equipped with vending machines and toilets every few k or so. There are also many small bins which contain puncture repair kits and pumps for cyclists in a bit of bother. Many of the riverside cafes will also have someone working there that is knowledgeable in bike maintenance and can conduct minor repairs to get people home.  Makes me wonder what these machines would look like if they were on the riversides in UK.





Loo stop





The stunning temple hotel. I pass this a lot and am told it is a very nice place to stay. Never tried it yet as it's not far from home but maybe one day.


----------



## Willd (17 Feb 2021)

Actually found a few hills today and used my 34 chain-ring for the first time in ages. Not exactly Devon, but 42 feet gained per mile counts as hilly round here  For comparison Monday's ride was only 29.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Feb 2021)

Had to pop in to work today, so extended the usual 18 mile round trip to another metric half. Windy all the way home, no fun.


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2021)

Forgot to say that I managed a nice 34mile ride after work yesterday. Headed out on some local roads fresh from reading the latest Cycling UK advice on exercise. Dropped down through Tonge and out the back of Breedon. A strong headwind and then a squally shower buffeted me on the way towards Ashby. Turned off and back into Worthington the headed up to Top Brand - climb felt easier than previously! Pootled back to Diseworth then to East Leake where I climbed one hill to find the road blocked at the top!! Back down then up Castle Hill and back to Lufbra. A lovely ride all in all!


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Feb 2021)

My 2nd ride completed in this challenge, 32.5 miles from the coast to the Southdowns and back to another part of the coast, then 10 miles back home.
Quite a few cyclists out on the country lanes, and a little hilly ( for me) with a potential 40 miles straight up and back to do in the summer, to Petworth.
Having 2 points feels good,and I’m really enjoying the effort to get out and do these.
Images to follow in other threads.
2 points 😂😂


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2021)

Finally off the mark for February . I think that's the latest I left it but it wasn't through choice ,missed the first weekend due to work and bad weather then during the week I tweaked a muscle in my back at work resulting in 10 days off the bike which is unheard of for me . This time last week I was still struggling and things were not really improving . Thankfully the rest paid off and I was back on the hybrid on Thursday and today the road bike was wheeled out . I set off hoping to do 50km but knew the route had plenty of bail outs .The back held out but riding on the drops was a bit uncomfortable. Did a standard loop out to Wymeswold and surprised myself by doing it in under 2hrs when I wasn't really pushing on . Hopefully the back will have no reaction and I might try another tomorrow


----------



## Willd (20 Feb 2021)

Well that was hard work  50.6 miles in ever decreasing circles. Miles 19-25 face first into a 13 mph moderate breeze. Only 31 feet up per mile which made it a bit easier though 😄. Looking forward to going 25 miles away once lock-down is over. I'm sure I could do an animal shaped route, but that's one for another thread.


----------



## tallliman (20 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> Finally off the mark for February . I think that's the latest I left it but it wasn't through choice ,missed the first weekend due to work and bad weather then during the week I tweaked a muscle in my back at work resulting in 10 days off the bike which is unheard of for me . This time last week I was still struggling and things were not really improving . Thankfully the rest paid off and I was back on the hybrid on Thursday and today the road bike was wheeled out . I set off hoping to do 50km but knew the route had plenty of bail outs .The back held out but riding on the drops was a bit uncomfortable. Did a standard loop out to Wymeswold and surprised myself by doing it in under 2hrs when I wasn't really pushing on . Hopefully the back will have no reaction and I might try another tomorrow



Sorry to hear about the back, was wondering why you'd not been out. Thought it was just the cold!!

All I'll say is take it easy on the back and stretch it out as best you can for a while. Cycling isn't great for flexibility!


----------



## Jonjay (20 Feb 2021)

Well that’s Feb done. A fairly slow and slightly hungover 50k taking in Wimbledon and a couple of laps of Richmond Park. Only the second time I’ve ever been to the park despite living near by. First was last week when it was freezing. With it being warmer today I now see what people mean by getting slowed down by cars. The place was packed. Still a lovely place to ride a bike though.
Was quite hard work especially the last 5, with seemingly a headwind everywhere. Not helped by the second half of the ride my bike forgetting how to shift. Fine going up the cassette but going down jumps all the way to the small cog with one click, every bloody time. Feels like the lever clicks multiple times. Tried adjusting the barrel at the mech and shifter but made no difference. Glad to get another point in the bag.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Well that’s Feb done. A fairly slow and slightly hungover 50k taking in Wimbledon and a couple of laps of Richmond Park. Only the second time I’ve ever been to the park despite living near by. First was last week when it was freezing. With it being warmer today I now see what people mean by getting slowed down by cars. The place was packed. Still a lovely place to ride a bike though.
> Was quite hard work especially the last 5, with seemingly a headwind everywhere. Not helped by the second half of the ride my bike forgetting how to shift. Fine going up the cassette but going down jumps all the way to the small cog with one click, every bloody time. Feels like the lever clicks multiple times. Tried adjusting the barrel at the mech and shifter but made no difference. Glad to get another point in the bag.


Well done ,nice steady progress


----------



## C R (21 Feb 2021)

Two Sundays, and two rides, similar route, but completely different weather. Last Sunday was cold and blooming windy, really hard work. 

Today spring like, almost overdressed, no wind, and already a hint of sunlight when setting off at 6:30. An altogether much more enjoyable ride, but my legs still need more work to get back to last autumn's fitness, it is amazing how much "damage" a month off the bike has done.


----------



## aferris2 (21 Feb 2021)

February ride done and I was beginning to think that it was never going to happen. With lockdown and the cold weather recently, the mojo was missing completely. Found it in the shed sitting in the bike.
What fantastic weather today. Should have worn shirts and three layers was definitely too much. Lots of people out enjoying the fine weather. Thankfully most of the cyclists were going the other way so I wasn't completely humiliated by my lack of pace. Anyway it was far too warm to rush about the countryside.
Now, just need to work on the fitness a bit...


----------



## 13 rider (21 Feb 2021)

aferris2 said:


> February ride done and I was beginning to think that it was never going to happen. With lockdown and the cold weather recently, the mojo was missing completely. Found it in the shed sitting in the bike.
> What fantastic weather today. Should have worn shirts and three layers was definitely too much. Lots of people out enjoying the fine weather. Thankfully most of the cyclists were going the other way so I wasn't completely humiliated by my lack of pace. Anyway it was far too warm to rush about the countryside.
> Now, just need to work on the fitness a bit...


You still in Aus ? ,the place names have a very English ring to them


----------



## aferris2 (21 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> You still in Aus ? ,the place names have a very English ring to them


Sadly not. Visa ran out at the end of August so had to return. We always had the idea of spending 6 months in the UK and 6 months in Aus every year but it doesn't look like we will be allowed back to Aus until the end of the year at the earliest. Will have to live on memories for the moment. We still have an enormous area to explore down under!


----------



## Fergs (21 Feb 2021)

Finally made it round 50+km for Feb, today. Woohoo! Made up for the previous fortnight.
Last week’s time window for riding was taken up with fitting a new gear cable and cleaning the gunge off the bike. 0km. The previous week a gear cable snapped just before the 20km mark, so I rode home single speed, tweaking the route to minimise uphills and add a little distance to compensate for turning home slightly early. Once home, I congratulated myself on saving the 50 and checked the full distance to maximise my smugness. 48.4 km. Doh!


----------



## Gibbo9 (22 Feb 2021)

Two rides to update on today.

Saturdays ride was meant to be 100k but as I started out late I had to turn for home early so as not to spoil the rest of the day with the better half.
I took a bit of a different route but still keeping things very flat until the new bike arrives. It was a beautiful morning if a little chilly at first.

View from the riverside path back towards the city.





101 just visible through the morning haze (in fairness it's probably smog).





This mornings ride was very nice. I was up at 0430 to make a start time of around 0515, this meant it was dark when I set off. No bad thing when the weather is going to be good as the riverside gets very busy with people out for morning exercise. Set off nice and steady but felt quite good after about 15k so upped the pace a little. Still fairly heavy legs which means an extended rest may be needed. It was amazing watching the sunrise over the city this morning, I just wish I had caught it on camera.

Just after sunrise. The sun is just out of shot to the right but you can clearly see it reflecting off the top of 101.


----------



## Domus (22 Feb 2021)

After a busy and wet week I was so anxious to be out on the bike this morning I set off before the Wahoo had acquired satellites. 
With the weather improving from the west I headed out that way towards Frederick's in Chorley. I was soon bathed in quite warm sunshine and blue skies all around. It was so nice I climbed up Matchmoor Lane once again to get fantastic views across Lancashire to the coast. Another 52 Kms and another point in the bag.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> Finally off the mark for February . I think that's the latest I left it but it wasn't through choice ,missed the first weekend due to work and bad weather then during the week I tweaked a muscle in my back at work resulting in 10 days off the bike which is unheard of for me . This time last week I was still struggling and things were not really improving . Thankfully the rest paid off and I was back on the hybrid on Thursday and today the road bike was wheeled out . I set off hoping to do 50km but knew the route had plenty of bail outs .The back held out but riding on the drops was a bit uncomfortable. Did a standard loop out to Wymeswold and surprised myself by doing it in under 2hrs when I wasn't really pushing on . Hopefully the back will have no reaction and I might try another tomorrow



Wow, don’t think I’ve ever known you to take a day off the bike, let alone 10! Rest well and recover mate, back injuries are awful -especially in the wrong place - and I can empathise first hand with you on this!
I’m taking a week off myself to recover from concussion and overtraining so suffice to say that I won’t be doing anything else for Feb.


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Feb 2021)

Not too late to join in I hope - I managed a 52K ride on the 31st of Jan and 58Km last weekend. Not sure I'd manage it this month in particular but I have. Also managed 200Km plus running in Jan 9Km to go for Feb - that's wearing me out!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2021)

Never to late @PatrickPending ,welcome back


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2021)

Monthly update time 
With @PatrickPending late entry we are up to 34 riders in the challenge 
27 riders are fully posted up for February ,2 riders @AndreaJ and @tallliman have completed rides but not updated the challenge thread . Which leaves 5 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@Saluki ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot and @LeetleGreyCells .
Well done everyone hopefully the weather improving


----------



## tallliman (25 Feb 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Wow, don’t think I’ve ever known you to take a day off the bike, let alone 10! Rest well and recover mate, back injuries are awful -especially in the wrong place - and I can empathise first hand with you on this!
> I’m taking a week off myself to recover from concussion and overtraining so suffice to say that I won’t be doing anything else for Feb.



How did you get the concussion? Nothing bad I hope?


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Feb 2021)

tallliman said:


> How did you get the concussion? Nothing bad I hope?


Whacked the back of my head under the boom of a mini digger trying to duck under it a couple of weeks ago. Obviously I didn’t duck enough.... was ok for a couple of days but then started feeling dizzy and getting blurry vision. Got checked over at LRI but wasn’t scanned as the doc was satisfied it was mild symptoms after a few tests. I’m over the worst of it now but that, and overdoing it on Zwift has wiped me out!


----------



## Domus (26 Feb 2021)

Not happy with my route through Rochdale on my Bacup ride I had a look at the map and found a slightly quieter route through Healy. A bit more lumpy but better than the original. Another 50 Kms and another point. Not wishing to jinx anything but might just get the summer bike out next week.


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time
> With @PatrickPending late entry we are up to 34 riders in the challenge
> 27 riders are fully posted up for February ,2 riders @AndreaJ and @tallliman have completed rides but not updated the challenge thread . Which leaves 5 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@Saluki ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot and @LeetleGreyCells .
> Well done everyone hopefully the weather improving




The weather and a knee injury have out us under pressure for this and the metric century, but.... 2 days and 2 rides it still should be doable.


----------



## tallliman (27 Feb 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Whacked the back of my head under the boom of a mini digger trying to duck under it a couple of weeks ago. Obviously I didn’t duck enough.... was ok for a couple of days but then started feeling dizzy and getting blurry vision. Got checked over at LRI but wasn’t scanned as the doc was satisfied it was mild symptoms after a few tests. I’m over the worst of it now but that, and overdoing it on Zwift has wiped me out!



Ouch!! Hope you get better soon dude!! Concussion is frustrating, make sure you're fully recovered before starting up again.


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2021)

The thermometer on the shed said 22  (in the sun), if only, 7 when the shade returned. Still a lovely day, needed sunglasses for the first time this year
Went through somewhere not even on the map yet - Houlton. Lazy OS


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Feb 2021)

tallliman said:


> Ouch!! Hope you get better soon dude!! Concussion is frustrating, make sure you're fully recovered before starting up again.


Yeah I’m definitely over the worst! Feel quite refreshed having had a week off so may actually get one more ride in for feb after all......


----------



## Saluki (28 Feb 2021)

50.85 km today. I did 101 last Saturday but didn’t want to double claim it. however, I might have given that a whirl had I not been able to get out.
This month I have had laryngitis, then There was all that snow. Last Saturday nearly did for me, I have lost fitness, but today was slow and gentle and I was in no hurry.


----------



## footloose crow (28 Feb 2021)

*February 2021:*

4/2. 75km. Truro to Roche and back via Goss Moor.
7/2. 50k. Roseland and ferry over to Bissoe Valley and back to Truro.
10/2. 54k. Truro to Portreath and back
15/2. 65k Cubert and Perranporth
22/2. 85k. Eden Project via St Austell and back over Goss Moor

25/2. Covid 19 vaccination. Still feeling crap! Hopefully this means it works....


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Feb 2021)

A week’s R&R done and feeling a little more refreshed following my recent issues, the original plan was to start back up tomorrow. However this spell of cracking weather was simply too alluring and I quickly knocked up a route with a view to completing a few Midlands climbs that I had yet to do.
And off out I went.
The relaxed pace, general good feeling and good weather meant that my planned route was revised and thus extended to pull in another nearby climb on top of the three planned ones. Once this extra one was done it was pretty much back the way I came, branching off near oxton to pick up George’s hill in nearby Calverton. From here it was back through Nottingham and negotiating the many cycle paths out of the city. These are a safe bet around the city centre but they don’t half slow you down!
Once out of Nottingham I rode home back the way I came, with only a few minor deviations to cut down any more climbing as I’d done what I’d set out to do and didn’t want to overcook myself again.

Just a smidge under 105 miles today with 4,600ft of up.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Feb 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> A week’s R&R done and feeling a little more refreshed following my recent issues, the original plan was to start back up tomorrow. However this spell of cracking weather was simply too alluring and I quickly knocked up a route with a view to completing a few Midlands climbs that I had yet to do.
> And off out I went.
> The relaxed pace, general good feeling and good weather meant that my planned route was revised and thus extended to pull in another nearby climb on top of the three planned ones. Once this extra one was done it was pretty much back the way I came, branching off near oxton to pick up George’s hill in nearby Calverton. From here it was back through Nottingham and negotiating the many cycle paths out of the city. These are a safe bet around the city centre but they don’t half slow you down!
> Once out of Nottingham I rode home back the way I came, with only a few minor deviations to cut down any more climbing as I’d done what I’d set out to do and didn’t want to overcook myself again.
> ...


How'd you feel afterwards? Any signs of the concussion? 

I ask as I have a loooong history of pushing too hard, too quickly and not taking enough rest


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> How'd you feel afterwards? Any signs of the concussion?
> 
> I ask as I have a loooong history of pushing too hard, too quickly and not taking enough rest


No obvious symptoms, felt much more myself on that front! I’d been overdoing it on Zwift for a few weeks and it caught up big time last weekend so I made a conscious effort to take time out and rest. The fact that I could barely hold a tempo effort for more than 10 minutes was a massive red flag for me.


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Feb 2021)

Rob and Alison said:


> The weather and a knee injury have out us under pressure for this and the metric century, but.... 2 days and 2 rides it still should be doable.


Phew! Mission accomplished.
Better not leave it so late next month.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2021)

No messing about this month off work on the 1st so bagged a 50km loop out to Ragdale and I seem to be the first to post this month


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Mar 2021)

I don’t work on Mondays so I’ve been out too, 56km done.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> I don’t work on Mondays so I’ve been out too, 56km done.


A lot chillier than yesterday ? Was underdressed today


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Mar 2021)

Definitely chillier today and no sunshine.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Mar 2021)

13 rider said:


> A lot chillier than yesterday ? Was underdressed today


Yeah it was much fresher today for sure! Like you, I was also underdressed but the only place I really felt it was in my fingers which were so numb that at one stage I couldn’t change gear! Luckily there were not many climbs to warrant regular changing!

Anyway March is done, a much colder spin up to the Beehive cafe at Rosliston and back home. Steady paced just like yesterday but nice and rolling terrain rather than hilly. A nice touch of active recovery. As I have a lot of long weekends this month I’m hoping to get some good rides in, weather permitting of course! 

31.37 in 1:52.


----------



## Domus (1 Mar 2021)

Chilly but sunny this morning, not rained for a few days so it was summer bike and cycle shoes (with toe warmers)
Cracking views under a bright blue sky. 63 Kms and 900 metres of upness. Strava says I managed 21 PBs.  Who am I to argue. I suspect they are all by a few seconds as I don't think the summer bike is that much quicker, it still has the same old bloke pushing the pedals.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2021)

February update we have 33 riders fully posted up with 1 rider yet to declare ,but thanks to a bit of Strava stalking I can see a qualifying ride has been completed . The danger with posting Strava links if your rides are public I can see all your rides . Was disappointed to see a ride of 30.06 miles!!!! Come on 1.1m to go . You now who you are


----------



## Gibbo9 (2 Mar 2021)

Got out yesterday so late to post. Public holiday here in Taiwan and with the nice weather this means the riversides were completely mobbed, I had yo get off and walk a couple of times due to volume of people. Still this meant I had to take things really slowly which made the ride so much more enjoyable and was good for the legs. A full week off the bike now as I have it in for a full service and deep clean, rest week is very much needed, hopefully I can get out Sunday for a spin.


----------



## slow scot (2 Mar 2021)

Even I got out yesterday for a chilly 55km. This will be the first time I won’t need to be chased up by @13 rider at the end of the month! I’m feeling just a wee bit smug.


----------



## footloose crow (2 Mar 2021)

2 March and 51k done on a cold and grey and windy run to Perranporth and St Agnes Beacon. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63282288


It has taken me a week to get over the CV19 vaccination! Apparently the side effects are generally worse on the second one.....always good to have something to look forward to.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Mar 2021)

2nd Point for March, a day off work and a little potter out to Sutton Wharf cafe near Market Bosworth. A bit cool and fresh out but despite this the shorts made yet another appearance!
Nothing much to report on- all regular roads, no incidents of note.... just a very pleasant ride out.

32.25 in 1:55.


----------



## Jon George (5 Mar 2021)

Well, that was probably a PB! And for less effort! 
My re-vamped Patsy #1 The Carbon Suffolk Hill-Climber is proving her worth in this challenge - 34 miles in 2 hrs 10 mins.
A few years ago I put some aerobars on a bike and managed 40 miles in a smidgen under two hours and I'm beginning wonder if that's a target I could set myself again for this year. (And gain an extra point in the challenge as a bonus. ) I still have the aerobars ...
What do you think, folks?


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Mar 2021)

Jon George said:


> Well, that was probably a PB! And for less effort!
> My re-vamped Patsy #1 The Carbon Suffolk Hill-Climber is proving her worth in this challenge - 34 miles in 2 hrs 10 mins.
> A few years ago I put some aerobars on a bike and managed 40 miles in a smidgen under two hours and I'm beginning wonder if that's a target I could set myself again for this year. (And gain an extra point in the challenge as a bonus. ) I still have the aerobars ...
> What do you think, folks?


Why the hell not? 20+ average is clearly achievable for you so barring any health problems go for it!


----------



## Domus (6 Mar 2021)

With a chilly easterly wind forecast I doodled a new route on RWGPS to hopefully give me a tailwind home. Strange that it never seems to work.
A bit of comedy off roading up Thornham Lane to cross the M62 was a bit naff on my summer bike but we both survived. Stopped at the Costa in Oldham for a hot drink but really cooled down standing outside drinking it and as it was all downhill to Middleton I got really cold. Soon warmed up though on the short but very steep Boardman Lane. The road through Simister goes past Heaton Park Reservoir which is at the end of The Thirlemere Aqueduct that brings water from Cumbria under gravity, no pumps involved, just a gentle slope all the way from Thirlemere to Manchester. Water flows at 4mph and it takes a day to cover the 96 miles. Another 56 Kms and another point in the bag.


----------



## Willd (6 Mar 2021)

No sunglasses required today and back on with the vest and gloves  At least the roads are drying out in most places and it wasn't windy, cold feet though.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Mar 2021)

Looks a reasonable day outside. Bright and dry, but cloudy. And since it's officially sort-of-spring, I don't need to wear the Big Gloves anymore!

However, couldn't find the ordinary gloves, so reluctantly put the Big Gloves on. 
Just as well - it was freezin'!

Along the main road through the town, then picked up a section of NCN73 at Stevenston. It's a farm road - used to be a busy "rat run", but the council installed bollards half way a few years ago, so no through traffic for cars. A few years ago, I'd have been avoiding cars and white vans, but today it was all bikes, walkers, 2 horses and one ned on a moped... 

Reached Kilwinning, onto a cyclepath, and the council had been at work again. Normally those paths are pretty overgrown, with a "rideable" section in the middle that is sometimes less than 3 feet wide. A pain when you have to pass someone coming the other way. But they've pruned back the bushes, and scraped the grass back to the kerbs - so the path is a clear 8 feet, at least. Normally, after a few hundred yards, I'd leave the narrow path and go onto the road, but today I stayed on the path (which by this point has morphed into NCN7) for a few miles. 

Into Irvine, round the harbour, and on towards Troon. Again, I'd normally use the road, but the path had been cleared there too! That's a big  to North Ayrshire Council - for 2 things!

Followed NCN7 around Troon, turned at Prestwick Airport, back into Troon, quick coffee, then home by a similar route, but sticking to the roads. 54k


----------



## C R (7 Mar 2021)

Only my fourth ride of note this year. Back in full winter clothes, really cold, but not much of a ground frost, but at least there's now daylight when I set off. Really enjoyed the ride, but my legs are still nowhere where I'd like them to be, and only managed 13.9mph.


----------



## Jonjay (7 Mar 2021)

Another one ticked off. Headed in the opposite direction today and went to box hill for the first time. Had been worried it’d be a bit of a climb but not too bad. Had a bit of pain in the outside of my right knee after about 10k so nearly looped round and just did a short one, but didn’t get any worse and the last 10k was the most comfortable I’ve been at the end of a 50.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516


----------



## tallliman (7 Mar 2021)

Not feeling great today but managed a nice 50k and even found some local roads that I've not used before! Weather was quite nice and it was just fun!


----------



## Fergs (7 Mar 2021)

I’ve had a stinking cold for a week and was in two minds about riding today, but being both sedentary and confined to barracks by volume of work has not done wonders for my mental health of late. So I headed out with the back up plan of turning tail if I felt rotten. I’m so glad I did. Tried some new roads and really enjoyed them, yet had the presence of mind to turn around before I got myself lost. Really felt the clouds lifting a bit during the ride, which was wonderful.
I’m properly cream crackered now


----------



## 13 rider (7 Mar 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Another one ticked off. Headed in the opposite direction today and went to box hill for the first time. Had been worried it’d be a bit of a climb but not too bad. Had a bit of pain in the outside of my right knee after about 10k so nearly looped round and just did a short one, but didn’t get any worse and the last 10k was the most comfortable I’ve been at the end of a 50.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516


Your half century fittnes is improving keep an watch on the knee pain don't push it too much 


tallliman said:


> Not feeling great today but managed a nice 50k and even found some local roads that I've not used before! Weather was quite nice and it was just fun!


It was quite pleasant out around here today . Another month and we will have to meet up again 


Fergs said:


> I’ve had a stinking cold for a week and was in two minds about riding today, but being both sedentary and confined to barracks by volume of work has not done wonders for my mental health of late. So I headed out with the back up plan of turning tail if I felt rotten. I’m so glad I did. Tried some new roads and really enjoyed them, yet had the presence of mind to turn around before I got myself lost. Really felt the clouds lifting a bit during the ride, which was wonderful.
> I’m properly cream crackered now


Well done on getting out cycling can be a great therapy


----------



## Houthakker (8 Mar 2021)

Got out on Sunday for this months (hopefully first) qualifying ride. Not quite in shorts yet, but did at least wear sunglasses!


----------



## Eribiste (8 Mar 2021)

Another local ride, straying no further than round Bredon Hill. Two remarkable incidents, a gentleman exercising his delectable Ferrari Testa Rossa, crisp, barking flat 12 and all. Even more remarkable, this one straying into the realms of fantasy, a courteous and considerate driver in an Audi believe it or not, waiting behind whist I was on an uphill turn. You don't see that too often.


----------



## tallliman (8 Mar 2021)

13 rider said:


> It was quite pleasant out around here today . Another month and we will have to meet up again



If I've read the rules correctly, we can go for a ride at the weekend!


----------



## Gibbo9 (11 Mar 2021)

Bit of a slow month for me so far, mainly due to work not allowing me 2 hours of daylight to get out for a good 50k.

Managed to get out today though and felt really good at the start so decided to push fairly hard to lay down a marker for when the new bike arrives. Lovely day out so spent a bit of energy avoiding the usual pedestrians on the riverside, still managed 50k in just under 1:45 which I am really pleased with.

Planning on starting my hill work next week, not entirely looking forward to that.

Lovely day out today





A bit of a pink theme today :-)


----------



## Sbudge (12 Mar 2021)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time
> With @PatrickPending late entry we are up to 34 riders in the challenge
> 27 riders are fully posted up for February ,2 riders @AndreaJ and @tallliman have completed rides but not updated the challenge thread . Which leaves 5 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@Saluki ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot and @LeetleGreyCells .
> Well done everyone hopefully the weather improving


No idea how I missed this, obviously didn't press save on the posts. All caught up now.


----------



## footloose crow (12 Mar 2021)

I went out today in a gale. I was in the small ring going downhill at one point. 8% slope. F8 straight off the sea. I even added an additional loop to get to 50k.

When I got home and looked at the Wahoo - 49.9km. 

I will try again on Sunday. It's all about the journey, not the data isn't it? Isn't it....??


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2021)

footloose crow said:


> I went out today in a gale. I was in the small ring going downhill at one point. 8% slope. F8 straight off the sea. I even added an additional loop to get to 50k.
> 
> When I got home and looked at the Wahoo - 49.9km.
> 
> I will try again on Sunday. It's all about the journey, not the data isn't it? Isn't it....??


49.9 that has to be the worse distance every recorded in this challenge my OCD would not have allowed that could you have walked up your drive and rolled down it .
Must have had a nice tailwind somewhere on route


----------



## fatjel (14 Mar 2021)

Went out Saturday with 20mph + wind behind me for the first half. 
The hail and wind in my face on the way back not so good.
Had to make up to 50k around town but first ride on my roubaix since I don't know when. 
Hands too cold to unlock the front door when I got home. Job done for March though


----------



## Willd (14 Mar 2021)

Picked the least windy day of the weekend, still hard going in parts, tried to avoid heading East where possible 
Kind of a heffalump shaped route


----------



## footloose crow (14 Mar 2021)

fatjel said:


> Hands too cold to unlock the front door when I got home. Job done for March though


I know that feeling! I had to get some pliers out of the shed last month so I could turn the key.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Mar 2021)

Another three points in the bag today with a 67 mile spin around the lumpy lanes of Rutland meeting up with a mate. Three Midlands climbs chalked off as well- Launde Abbey, Kings Hill and Rockingham Hill. Breezy but dry which was nice given the last few days weather! Called in for a customary stop at Cafe Ventoux for a cake and coffee in the freezing cold.

67.5 in 4:38 with 5,300ft of up.


----------



## Saluki (14 Mar 2021)

After a rubbish week, fighting depression, I took my bike out after a nice walk with the dogs In daylight . Listening to music instead of a talking book. Wow! I haven’t listened to much music for a fortnight and have been getting really low. A blast of Manic Street Preachers followed by some Thunder really helped so, once home, I loaded a couple of eps of Zombie! Run. Onto my phone and headed out on the Genesis.
Yep, I had a blast. What larks. The blustery wind had dropped a bit and the rain had stopped so it wasn’t horrendous. I saw lots of deer, rabbits, 2 owls and a fox. Was hoping for a Mole, a fox and a horse but we can’t have everything. Saw quite a few horses actually.
I outran all the zombies, during the chases too. This is a good thing, obviously. My playlist plays in between the ‘mission’ bits. Brilliant storyline. I am biker 5.


----------



## Gibbo9 (19 Mar 2021)

Slow month for me this month as project season has begun so spending a lot of time away from home and the bike. Managed to get out yesterday afternoon for a spin down by the river.


----------



## PatrickPending (19 Mar 2021)

March's done, 51Km Blaby - Willoghby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Leire - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva- Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Kimcote - Gilmorton - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

Now at 86Km for the month - poor by usual standards but four times the distance I'd cycled in March last year!


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Mar 2021)

New bike has arrived  Picked it up last night and managed a 20km spin down by the river just to see how it felt really. Not had a proper fit only 10 minutes on the turbo in the shop to do some adjustments so I was a bit hesitant this morning in deciding what to do. Decided to just wing it, started with a few small hills then onto the riverside because I know it's easy for me to bail out from any point and head home if the bike was feeling uncomfortable.

Turns out I needn't have worried, the bike is an absolute dream to ride. Very comfortable and scary reactive to everything I have so far asked it to do. Enjoyed it so much I ended up spinning to 100k and felt great after.

The ride itself started off pleasantly enough with a beautiful sunrise over the mountains. Hills weren't much of a problem and for the first time ever I felt totally at ease going downhill at mach 6 not having to hang onto the brakes. I then proceeded to the riverside and out toward the coast where I was confronted by a wall of fog and some pretty tasty winds. Not all bad though, because when I crossed the bridge to head back inland I had a fantastic tail wind to push me along. Fog lifted as I got further inland and the final 10k were just a real pleasure. really pleased to get a ton in this month as I thought it was never going to happen due to workload.

Beautiful sunrise over the mountains this morning.





The offending fog, it wasn't very warm either.





The new bike. It really is a pleasure to ride. I consider myself very fortunate.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Mar 2021)

Nice bike @Gibbo9


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2021)

Left my waterproof jacket at home & must have been more aerodynamic, getting under 2 hours for 50 km for the first time in a while 

Guess where the 2 spots are where I crossed the river Avon


----------



## Jonjay (20 Mar 2021)

First time I’ve managed 2 points in a month. No intention of doing a 50 today, was just going out to spin the legs for a bit. Ended up on the Thames river path which was a first. Very slow with walkers but a nice little bimbl, wish I’d stayed on it to Hampton Court now that I’m home, one for next time.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4978971464


----------



## Domus (20 Mar 2021)

First two pointer of the year, headed west into a chilly breeze, got to Frederick's for a welcome coffee and just kept going. Into Chorley and out towards Withnell Fold and through Abbey Village and Belmont. I then realised a two pointer was within reach so along Scout Road and was thwarted by a road closed sign so plan B was put into action to loop around Doffcocker, finished on 80.9 Kms. Longest ride of the year so far.


----------



## Gibbo9 (21 Mar 2021)

13 rider said:


> Nice bike @Gibbo9



Thanks 13, it really is immensely pleasurable to ride.


----------



## aferris2 (21 Mar 2021)

March ride done. Almost a repeat of my last ride because its easy. The weather was supposed to be sunny so it was a good job that I didn't believe it and wore a nice thick jacket. Only really got hot for a short time at the beginning, then was thankful for the extra layer. Lots of pairs of riders, but also a significant number of groups so there must be an alternative rulebook somewhere.
I really do need to get out more. This ride took slow to new extremes. Any slower and it might be quicker to walk!


----------



## Domus (22 Mar 2021)

Can't believe my twin daughters turn 38 tomorrow, 2nd lockdown birthday for them. 
Cycled over to Leigh to deliver card, had a coffee in the garden and went through Hindley to get home which made it into a 60 Kms ride. As we are in a childcare bubble for grandchild number 3 we will see our other daughter tomorrow.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Mar 2021)

A day off work and a sunny jolly out to Burton on Trent to pick up some straggly veloviewer tiles in the area. Had to ride up the A38 for a few miles to get one of the tiles which, although a proper cycle path at the side, there are no barriers between you and the road so it’s no less dodgy! 
Called in at Mercia Marina for a coffee and with all tiles got headed home though not without cutting through the grounds of Calke Abbey. Cracking ride out. 

53.6 in 3:10


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> A day off work and a sunny jolly out to Burton on Trent to pick up some straggly veloviewer tiles in the area. Had to ride up the A38 for a few miles to get one of the tiles which, although a proper cycle path at the side, there are no barriers between you and the road so it’s no less dodgy!
> Called in at Mercia Marina for a coffee and with all tiles got headed home though not without cutting through the grounds of Calke Abbey. Cracking ride out.
> 
> 53.6 in 3:10


I didn't realise the café at the marina was open. Love walking round looking at the dutch 'narrow' boats - they're huge! And Calke Abbey has always been a favourite - have they finished the new cycling paths? Last time I went they hadn't even got it signposted.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I didn't realise the café at the marina was open. Love walking round looking at the dutch 'narrow' boats - they're huge! And Calke Abbey has always been a favourite - have they finished the new cycling paths? Last time I went they hadn't even got it signposted.


I don’t think it was open- I went to the shop! It was an impromptu stop to be honest. I never saw any paths going through Calke- just stuck to the roads. That’s not to say they’re not there though, will have to have another wander out there......


----------



## Jon George (23 Mar 2021)

An extra point for the month on a ride I only planned just before I went!


----------



## Gibbo9 (24 Mar 2021)

Had to get out because work was doing my head in. Felt better after that's for sure.


----------



## Gibbo9 (25 Mar 2021)

Finished a day early at site so headed home and got in early enough to take the bike out. Bike shop first for some fine tuning, although they did nothing. Really not feeling it this evening and almost turned for home at the 12k mark as it was very windy. Decided to push on and grind out the distance, it was a grind too. Gentle ride tomorrow morning before hitting the hills at the weekend.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2021)

Monthly update time ,We have 27 riders fully posted up ,3 riders I know have done rides but yet to update the challenge thread in @AndreaJ ,@tallliman and @slow scot ( you still got your mention ). So with one weekend to go a nudge for @Rob and Alison ,@stoatsngroats ,@Pizza Man and @Chap sur le velo . Well done everyone clocks go forward this weekend so it's summertime get the shorts out


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Mar 2021)

Finally managed to get a 50k in this afternoon, will get it posted shortly. Phew.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Mar 2021)

3 more points today as I ventured out with a friend who needed the two Midlands climbs of Beacon Hill and Polly Botts Lane chalking off his list. We followed the route of a local 80km sportive which, when factoring in getting to and from the start/end point, took the distance to well over 100km. As my mate is a beast of a climber this inevitably spurred me on to push a little harder than I anticipated up the two big climbs but I did end up with two PRs as a result!
Trying to find a cafe open for takeaways was as challenging as the climbs themselves as the ones I had in mind at strategic points on the route were closed! Eventually we did manage to find one that was open and we were able to have a little break as well as a cuppa and a cake.

Then from here after one more immediate biggish climb around the nearby quarry it was just a case of riding back the way we came albeit with a minor diversion to avoid dual carriageway and bypass roads.

72 miles (116km) in 4:43 with 4,700ft (1440m) of up. Nice to do that route again.


----------



## C R (28 Mar 2021)

A bit blowy today. Forecast was 12 to 15 mph, but Garmin says 20. Rode out into the wind, pretty much head on to Tewkesbury, and it was hard work, but from Tewkesbury had mostly a tail wind, which allowed me to get a couple of quite fast for me segments, and a reasonable 15.4 mph average. Legs are finally getting back to where they should be. Full report maybe later in t'other place.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (28 Mar 2021)

I've noticed that one or two posters claim credit for doing both 50 km AND 50 mile, monthly challenge(I assume they are doing them as separate rides) in their footnotes. 

Is this a 'real' acknowledged thing or just a personal whim?

FWIW I have been doing both so far this year.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> I've noticed that one or two posters claim credit for doing both 50 km AND 50 mile, monthly challenge(I assume they are doing them as separate rides) in their footnotes.
> 
> Is this a 'real' acknowledged thing or just a personal whim?
> 
> FWIW I have been doing both so far this year.


The basic challenge is to ride either a 50km or 50mile once a month or a combination of both , some people choose the option of attempting both distances per month as an extra challenge but this is personal and earns no extra rewards other than personal satisfaction.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (28 Mar 2021)

I thought so, thanks for clarifying. 

Quite like this thought, means I have to do 2 different Qualifying rides each month.

As before many thanks for organizing. I found March dreary and only enlivened by the 6 Nations and the need to get out and RIDE!


----------



## Gibbo9 (29 Mar 2021)

A lazy Sunday afternoon ride. Whilst I do complain, a lot, about the amount of people on the riverside when its a weekend and the sun is shining, I do actually enjoy the rides immensely. I put this down to having to go so slow so as to avoid folk but it just makes it so much more enjoyable not flogging myself.

Lovely day for it and joined by the other half for the last 10km or so.


----------



## Gibbo9 (29 Mar 2021)

Lucky to get out today, on site from yesterday but wasn't needed today so came back to Taipei and managed to get out just before dark. A bit windy today but still a nice ride.

Think that could be it for March as I could be offshore for the next couple of days.


----------



## Jon George (30 Mar 2021)

I snaffled another point today as a prelude for a target I've given myself. 
A few years ago I did a sportive of 100 miles (and a training one two weeks previously) and also a smattering of 50 milers around the same time. Since then, I've only been out for long rides that take me over the qualifying distance for this challenge. So I've decided that for this year I'm going to embrace the idea behind this challenge and extend my weekly long ride by roughly 10% each time until I reach 50 miles. I've worked out a loop that I can add to, so ... wish me luck and watch this space!


----------



## aferris2 (30 Mar 2021)

With temperatures finally getting into the 20's, had to get the bike out. I've already done one ride for March, so decided to go for 50 miles this time. Couldn't believe the number of cyclists out still wearing longs. The sun's out so it has to be shorts. Having said that, it might have been a good idea to have bought some sun cream... Pasty white legs are now just a little red.
Headed out to Maldon and correctly guessed that the Prom would be packed. Instead, followed the coast path towards Tollesbury. Lots of people to start with, but after about a mile, there was hardly anyone else around.
More or less took the same route back and I think the sun had got to several drivers. First one decided to hold behind me as we were coming up to a blind bend. Just as we are on the bend, he decides to overtake. There wasn't anything coming the other way, but if there had been we would all have been toast.
Special mention goes to the lady who overtook me while I was indicating right for a T junction. She was turning left and only got in front because I braked hard. Why!!!!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2021)

I'm glad that I hadn't signed up for the 50 miler a month challenge (let alone the 100k a month version) - it's taken me until today to do the first one of the year! I've enjoyed doing a few more of the shorter 50km rides without the pressure of having to set aside 3 - 4 hours to get the longer distances completed.


----------



## Domus (31 Mar 2021)

Woooo, short sleeves and bib shorts today, however at my age arm warmers were worn (first 20 minutes only )
Not much wind and my Wahoo saw 18 ºC at one point .
Nice double espresso and flapjack at Frederick's 58 Kms and 750 metres of upness. April looking very busy, caravan opening up and lots of jobs need doing, so may not get too many rides in.


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 Mar 2021)

I’ve found it difficult to make time to cycle this month, and pondered having to stop this challenge as last weekend didn’t provide any time.
But, last night checking the weather for today, I was pleased to see the sun and wind forecast, I just had to check that a commute around my planned work day would enable a ride to work and back, giving me 32 miles.
It took a bit longer than I expected and I’ll have a couple of hours work to make up, but I did cycle, and I did extend the return journey just for the fun of it.
16 miles out, a few hours at work, and 20 miles home, making my 3rd monthly challenge total of 3 points.
Pondering when I can get April’s ride in may be equally difficult, but at least I managed, at the very last opportunity, to bag today’s ride.
And to add to the glory, I am extending each month a longer ride incrementally, which I’ll try to continue too.
Thanks for providing this challenge! 😀👏👏


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Apr 2021)

Managed to squeeze in another qualifying ride last night after returning from site due to bad weather. A bit gray and mizzley here in Taipei but still very warm.

Ride was a bit of a slog for the first half, one of those days when I couldn't find the sweet spot on my saddle, numb fingers and sore feet, felt like giving up at one point. Stopped to view some folk flying remote control planes (pics below) and felt absolutely fine after. Coming into a long weekend now (tomb sweeping festival) so I am hoping to get 2 or 3 qualifying rides in over the next few days.

Really impressed with the ingenuity and tenacity of you all on here. It really can't be easy given the situation in the UK so hats of to all of you. Not sure, had I been in that situation, that I would have bothered to sign up. Kudos to you all.

Stopped off to watch the remote control planes. This is an actual runway about half a mile long that was specially built for the purpose.






A bit of a closer shot of some sort of passenger jumbo. This one was about 3-4ft long. As I was leaving a guy turned up with a 5-6ft long fighter jet, will get a pic of that next time :-)


----------



## steverob (1 Apr 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> Really impressed with the ingenuity and tenacity of you all on here. It really can't be easy given the situation in the UK so hats of to all of you. Not sure, had I been in that situation, that I would have bothered to sign up. Kudos to you all.


But that's the joy of challenges like this - it gets you out even when you feel there's plenty of excuses to stay in and not bother. Then once you are out, you feel glad that you did make that effort, because the act of cycling is wonderfully theraputic, even if sometimes the weather, the conditions and other things may sometimes persuade us otherwise!

I used to be someone whose cycling "season" would only have started about this time each year (e.g. once the clocks changed), but now partially thanks to these challenges (there are a few other reasons as well) I feel motivated enough to cycle all year round. Yes, I do far more in terms of distance in the summer months and I do spend a fair amount of time on Zwift in the winter, but there's nothing quite like riding outdoors sometimes.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (2 Apr 2021)

Jon George said:


> I snaffled another point today as a prelude for a target I've given myself.
> A few years ago I did a sportive of 100 miles (and a training one two weeks previously) and also a smattering of 50 milers around the same time. Since then, I've only been out for long rides that take me over the qualifying distance for this challenge. So I've decided that for this year I'm going to embrace the idea behind this challenge and extend my weekly long ride by roughly 10% each time until I reach 50 miles. I've worked out a loop that I can add to, so ... wish me luck and watch this space!


Good luck!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2021)

Willd said:


> *Jan - 5 points
> Feb - 6 points
> Mar - 5 points
> 
> Apr 2 - 33.34 miles, 1,303ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper Catesby, Lower Catesby, Hellidon, Priors Marston, Marston Doles, Southam Holt, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.


I believe this completes a calender year in the challenge ? . If so although you don't get a star you get my congratulations well done


----------



## Jonjay (2 Apr 2021)

Bit of a ride with a difference yesterday. got up early for a bit of a leg spin, did about 30k and then my nephew wanted to go for a ride, so him and my sister joined me. It’s the first time he’s been more than about a mile on a bike so was really impressed that he did 12 with me. Made my 50k time very slow but well worth it.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5049169670


----------



## Willd (2 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> I believe this completes a calender year in the challenge ? . If so although you don't get a star you get my congratulations well done


It is thank you.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Apr 2021)

Too cold, too windy. Struggling with feeling the love again, but after dressing up for -2 degrees (it was +5), April in the bag. I look forward to the warmer weather and some new roads.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2021)

April's banker ride done my standard Wymeswold loop . Rode in the evening on Tuesday in full summer kit today it was back to winter kit wait was a bit chilly


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Apr 2021)

April done. Met up with the motley crew from Nuneaton for a spin down to a McDonald’s somewhere between Coventry and Rugby. (Draycote Water??) Never been that way before in my life but it was largely flat, relatively fast for the minimal effort and bagged me quite a few new veloviewer tiles!
Apparently part of the route forms a section of the Hinckley TT course and I can see why!

A great route, nice new roads, and just good to be out in a group again!

52.9 in 3:05.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> April's banker ride done my standard Wymeswold loop . Rode in the evening on Tuesday in full summer kit today it was back to winter kit wait was a bit chilly


What a difference eh?


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2021)

Back in almost winter kit for this mornings ride. Granddaughter's 8th birthday so had to be back quick sticks for the garden visit. Over a year since she has been here. Just got out of the shower as they arrived, a lovely couple of hours in the cool sunshine. .

Anyway a short, sharp, windy ride to Frederick's and back fora first April point.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2021)

@bluenotebob ,How restrictive are your lockdown rules ? Do you think you will get a ride in . Any issues let me know either on her or via pm


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Apr 2021)

@13 rider ... thanks! There's some confusion as to when the new lockdown actually starts here .. is it today, tomorrow or Monday ? ... but I managed to post a ride today anyway. I stayed very close to home - partly because of the uncertainty, and also because of that very strong NE wind.. 

It looks as though I'll be limited to no more than 10km from home for the next 4 weeks - so I should be able to post more rides but they'll be a succession of local loops.


----------



## tallliman (3 Apr 2021)

Managed 50km today despite not really having an aim to the ride and still feeling iffy (tummy bug yesterday). Still, rode up towards Gotham, took the little railway walk up there just to see where it went; quite pleasant. Then to East Leake and Wymeswold before some Lufbra circuits to ensure I didn't invoke @13 rider's wrath by finishing shy of 50k


----------



## Jon George (4 Apr 2021)

April's ride in the bag and I successfully increased the distance by about 10% in my weekly(?) effort to eventually reach a ride of 50 miles. 
I made the rookie error of trusting the forecast!  I've been colder, but not by much. I also suffered two near bonks, but I'm getting used to the sensations and slowed for a minute to recover. I may have to re-experiment with gels. (I won't tell you what I thought of the texture the first time I tried them.)
By and large though, I'm really happy to have been out and achieved the result I did.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2021)

footloose crow said:


> April is done (phew) just before winter comes back for a couple of weeks:
> 
> 4 April Truro, Perranporth, Porthtowan, Truro. 50.3km
> 
> ...


1 point 50km ,2 points 50 mile ,3 points 100km ,4 points 100 mile ,5 points 200km ,. 
The points are only a personal total


----------



## Saluki (4 Apr 2021)

Added two rides from last month. 50km and 50 miles. Totally forgot to log them due to work, stress, work stress and general bleugh-ness.
I did my 100km today to get it out of the way. I had planned my 50km but took a wrong turn 

Pic of Thor at the seaside. I could not be faffed to queue for ice cream.


----------



## Eribiste (4 Apr 2021)

First proper ride out today for ages, at last one that doesn't involve Bredon Hill!





Nice house on the way round. What shall I drive today, the Miura, the Daytona or the Continental S2 Flying Spur?


----------



## tallliman (4 Apr 2021)

Jon George said:


> April's ride in the bag and I successfully increased the distance by about 10% in my weekly(?) effort to eventually reach a ride of 50 miles.
> I made the rookie error of trusting the forecast!  I've been colder, but not by much. I also suffered two near bonks, but I'm getting used to the sensations and slowed for a minute to recover. I may have to re-experiment with gels. (I won't tell you what I thought of the texture the first time I tried them.)
> By and large though, I'm really happy to have been out and achieved the result I did.



Don't worry about gels, just carry some chocolate or flapjack or nuts. All sources of energy that aren't as sickly as gels (I do carry emergency ones)


----------



## C R (4 Apr 2021)

Eribiste said:


> First proper ride out today for ages, at last one that doesn't involve Bredon Hill!
> View attachment 582334
> 
> 
> Nice house on the way round. What shall I drive today, the Miura, the Daytona or the Continental S2 Flying Spur?


Nice bike. A route that I like past your way, though it sort of involves Bredon hill, is going out to Toddington, then Broadway and back via Elmley Castle an Pershore.


----------



## Jon George (4 Apr 2021)

tallliman said:


> Don't worry about gels, just carry some chocolate or flapjack or nuts. All sources of energy that aren't as sickly as gels (I do carry emergency ones)


Thanks. You've reminded that along with the fig rolls and cereal bars I carry at the moment, I used to include mini-mars bars (or something similar) on longer rides. I shall seek them out again!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Apr 2021)

Jon George said:


> Thanks. You've reminded that along with the fig rolls and cereal bars I carry at the moment, I used to include mini-mars bars (or something similar) on longer rides. I shall seek them out again!


Soreen is great ride fuel.


----------



## tallliman (5 Apr 2021)

@Jon George glad I could help! I do have a couple of gels in my bag normally in case I'm not feeling well. Sometimes I struggle to eat food but it's very much the exception.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Apr 2021)

tallliman said:


> Don't worry about gels, just carry some chocolate or flapjack or nuts. All sources of energy that aren't as sickly as gels (I do carry emergency ones)


Or plan in a few nice cafe stops?


----------



## Houthakker (5 Apr 2021)

Got Aprils ride in the bag yesterday. Was hoping to get a couple more rides in during March but that didn't happen as I had an off on the 2nd weekend. Not off the bike, but fell off a ladder when cleaning the gutters. Good job we live in a bungalow!. Gashed my head which needed glueing, and banged up my shoulder and hip which were sore enough to stop me riding. Did a few miles on Friday to check the shoulder and it seemed ok, but a bit sore after Sundays ride. Still in the game though!


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Apr 2021)

Rare for me to have time to cycle so early in the month, but today’s ride was good, another one done so 4 points for me.
I’m noticing that my energy levels seem to have improved, though I did feed better during my ride, mainly because I didn’t have a cycle prep breakfast.
Age, and minimal cycling distance s taking its toll though, so hopefully the summer will bring much better weather and plenty of time for me to take advantage of it.


----------



## Gibbo9 (6 Apr 2021)

A busy holiday weekend on the bike for me, around 230km cycled in the 4 days, I was hoping for more with another 100 planned for yesterday but time got away from me due to work faff.

Fridays ride was a nice stroll round to the girlfriends house for our Friday jigsaw night, don't ask, it's a long story :-) A really nice ride this one. It's only 6km to her house through the city but any excuse for me to add the extras to get my first 50 of April. Was a very nice evening and due to the holiday the riverside was very quiet indeed.

On Saturday morning my intention was to do the reverse route back home to add another 50, however at the 40k point I just felt terrific so decided to try for an 80k for the 2 points. At the 75k mark I had a gearing malfunction in that they stopped shifting entirely. Fortunately I was on the home straight which actually takes me past the shop where I bought my bike so I nipped in and they repaired it in about 2 minutes, cable had dislodged from the shifter I think. Anyway this then got me to 80k with about 8k left to get home so I thought find a few little loops down by the river and I would complete the 100. A fantastic few hours out on the bike, very quiet by the river and to top it off I also managed to clock my fastest ever 40k in 1hr 16 mins, around 4 minutes faster than previously. Not sure how though as I was just taking my time.

I didn't really have a plan for Sunday's ride and was wondering what to do when the girlfriend said she would like to ride round Duck's Head, you can see this on my strava link (https://www.strava.com/activities/5065995082). I knew that would be 37km so I went out first for a 13k dash then picked her up on the way past our house. Another very enjoyable ride and because I had the girlfriend along it was nice and steady with quite a few stops for pictures and drink breaks.

Why can't every weekend be like this 

View from the bridge not far from the end of the ride on Friday, looking out of town, was a very nice evening






Picture taken from the same spot but looking into town. A very smoggy evening in the city.





View from the girlfriends apartment, you can see the riverside to the right of shot.





The obligatory 'insta' shot (social media, it's the devil). She has christened the new bike 'Pen'


----------



## tallliman (6 Apr 2021)

Another 50km after the metoffice's prediction of cloud and wind turned out to be quite correct. Shame they didn't mention the snow.

Still, I headed off towards Shepshed and Belton where I grew tired of the headwind and so followed NCN6 for a whole around the back roads to Osgathorpe and then onto the wonderfully named Top Brand. Some snow flurries around this time but I decided to press on. To Melbourne and then back through Weston on Trent where I thought I'd investigate the new rail depot near EMA. Some nice cycle routes have been added but on looking round, the blue sky was now rather black. Coat put on as snow flurries soon turned into a blizzard. Headed home as fast as I could but was still covered in snow. Quite a horrid end but just shy of 35miles in the bank.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Apr 2021)

tallliman said:


> and then onto the wonderfully named Top Brand.


Ah, Top Brand.... where TTs are made!


----------



## tallliman (7 Apr 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Ah, Top Brand.... where TTs are made!



Yep, I'm sure I've been surreptitiously drafted on there during some of their tt's! Probably not for long given their superior speeds.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Apr 2021)

tallliman said:


> Yep, I'm sure I've been surreptitiously drafted on there during some of their tt's! Probably not for long given their superior speeds.


Maybe soon I can draft off you then when I get back on them, they’ve just started up again!


----------



## Willd (10 Apr 2021)

A ride of 2 halves, well over 16mph average at half way with a tail wind, then hit the A361 for roughly miles 27 to 41, 10mph headwind, unforecast rain and some really sh!%%y tarmac, my next bike will definately have tyres wider than 23 mm  Finished at 14.6 mph average with frozen feet  It was much warmer in December


----------



## Domus (10 Apr 2021)

A cold start to the day that got colder and windier. "Don't go over Holcombe Hill" said a concerned Mrs Domus after a WhatsApp from number 2 daughter about snowfall just a few miles away. Anyway, just as I arrived at the top I was hit by a fierce hail shower driven by a strong headwind which got worse (and colder) as I picked up speed all the way to Helmshore, where the sun made a brief appearance. It came out again as I stopped for a short picnic in Stacksteads where spring has just arrived (see pic). The usual route to home via Whitworth and Rochdale for a nice hot shower and the final stage of the Basque Tour with 61 chilly Kms done.


----------



## Jon George (11 Apr 2021)

In keeping with my attempt to do a 50 miler this year, I intended to go out and extend the loop I've devised to forty miles, but got the feeling I'd gone out a bit underprepared when it started hailing only ten minutes from leaving my house. I was in shorts ...  I curtailed my ride by a combination of deciding I'd had enough and getting lost trying to find a shorter route home, but still manged 38 miles.

I also paused for photographs. This at Waldringfield Heath.


----------



## C R (11 Apr 2021)

Another freezing morning, this time with snow on the Malverns




It almost looks like Switzerland, .


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Apr 2021)

An epic one today as I joined my good bud and climbing compadre for a jaunt into a snowy Peak District as part of the Manchester-Sheffield-Manchester sportive. Aside from the actual route we pulled extra climbs to tick off the Midlands list as well.
A truly monumental ride today- 83 miles and 9,662 feet of climbing!


----------



## Gibbo9 (12 Apr 2021)

Friday night was the normal jaunt to the girlfriends for jigsaw night, got there just before dark, showered, changed ready to go for dinner before we realised she had forgot to bring me any shoes. Hence an Uber home in my socks 

I was really looking forward to Saturday morning. I have been keeping active since the start of the year and Saturday was my 100th active day (minimum of 30 mins exercise per day) so I had planned a route of just over 100 miles and 1025m of climbing. Up at 4am so I could have breakfast of scrambled egg and a nice brew before heading out. Departed at 0445 and had to cycle home first to put some air in my tyres then onto the route proper. All was well with the weather, dry but overcast but it was a little chilly (15 degrees).

Another 4k through town until I hit the first hill and everything changed. Whilst it wasn't raining the road on the hill was soaked through, this made the downhill ride extremely dangerous, this 6k stretch up and down usually takes me 16 minutes, over 25 on Saturday. I rolled down at almost walking pace. My back wheel went out on me twice , although I somehow managed to stay on the bike.

Once I'd reached the bottom I had decided that was enough of that, I was soaked through and very cold. I decided to head straight to the girlfriends as that was closer than my house. Once I hit the riverbank it was bone dry. I nipped into her house, changed my undershirt and socks and had a cup of tea. I had done 28k by this point so decided to go back onto the riverside to complete the 50 to get back home. Fortunately though, the riverside stayed dry and by the time I had done 50 I was enjoying myself again so devised an impromptu route in my head to get me the 100k.

I did happen to see a nasty crash whilst out. I was following a young lady down the off ramp of one of the bridges. They really are quite steep most of these so you have to be careful and cover your brakes at all times. At the exit of this ramp is a fairly tight right hand turn to join the main cycle path, she seemed in complete control but as she came off the ramp she just went straight on, panicked, gathered speed and collided with a fence post, this sent her over the top of the bike and into a tree. Obviously I pulled in and, fearing the worst, went to help her at which point she jumped up, dusted herself on and told me everything was fine. I hope she was later that evening because she really did land with a thump.

Not a bad days cycling all told. The weather is looking good for this weekend so Saturday could see me get that 100 miler in after all.

Stay safe folks and happy cycling.


----------



## Domus (16 Apr 2021)

A dry, sunny morning but with a chilly wind had me pondering my wardrobe choices. I wimped out with longs and long sleeve jersey. Good job too anything over 20 KPH my face and ears were numb, my poor aged knees would have been frozen. Speaking of which the first ice cream of the year was consumed with relish at Frederick's after a lovely ride through Belmont and Abbey Village. Very rare for me to take pictures but Belmont Reservoir and Belmont Village with Winter hill in the background were looking particularly nice this morning.


----------



## Domus (16 Apr 2021)

No idea how I got two pics of Winter Hill, can a kind mod delete one..

Ta


----------



## Jonjay (17 Apr 2021)

Another one done. Fancied a little along the Thames today, didn’t realise that a lot of it is gravel but wasn’t too bad. Lot of pedestrians though so not a speedy one. Was nice to get to Richmond park before it was busy too (the first time, was very busy on the second run through)
https://www.strava.com/activities/5141857377


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2021)

A bit warmer today, still not got into shorts though, 7 degrees when I set off, only 882ft climbed, so much easier than last week's exertion  Mudguards have come off though, surprised it's not raining  1.56 for the 50km


----------



## Saluki (20 Apr 2021)

Cracking ride tonight. I rode from my place in Norwich over the Water to see my Aunt in Attleborough. I went the pretty way out, kind of, as I did not fancy whipping through the city centre at half past 6 in the evening. Way too busy. I mostly kept to the cycle paths then, at Wymondham had a hankering for the little back road past the Abbey, for no particular reason. I was running late so didn’t take pictures. I will do that another evening.
The old A11 is now a B road, still a bit fast but it was gone 7.30 so used it, right to Besthorpe where I doglegged up a few filthy roads and felt the need to pat my lovely tough Genesis with his nice fat 32mm tyres, the road condition was a bit to be desired. I would have got off and carried their Mercian! Skinny is not always a good thing.

Shortbread goes well with tea and Auntie and I had a couple of hours chatting in her garden.
Headed for home around 10.15 I guess. The direct route, no diversions for pretty Abbeys. I largely ignored the cycleways as there was little traffic and road tarmac is faster than pavement tarmac, certainly less undulating. Faster trip home, despite that horrible little hill out of Eaton. It’s been a while since I came that way and had forgotten about it. Faffed my gears so grovelled up it  Norwich have done a pretty good
job on the Pedalways, despite what the comments section of the local rag would have you believe. I like them, you can get a good old wiggle on along them.

By the time I got home and gave the dogs a wee walk, it was after midnight. Cake is a good post ride meal  I adore that Genesis. I have had him nearly 2 years and love him as much as when I bought him.


----------



## aferris2 (20 Apr 2021)

Fantastic weather so no excuse not to get out for a ride. Started off on one of my standard routes into Chelmsford then took the old commute up to where I used to work, then on to Boreham. Stopped briefly at the canal then turned back towards home, taking the remainder of the commuting route. Its still got the same potholes and one has even been improved since I last used it. It's now all the way across the road.
Followed a car into the village and just where its a single lane slalom between parked cars, it stopped. Stood there for a few moments before I realised that they decided to call their position parked. You might get a car past, but definitely not a lorry. I did ask, but apparently its OK because they were going to the pub.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Apr 2021)

Early monthly round up ,plenty of days but just weekend to go . We have 25 riders fully posted up ,2 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread . So a quick nudge for @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Rob and Alison ,@fatjel ,@Fergs and @PatrickPending . The sharp-eyed of you may notice @slow scot is missing of the list because @slow scot has done everything correct this month so there is no need to mention @slow scot so I did not mention @slow scot in the list


----------



## Eribiste (21 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly round up ,plenty of days but just weekend to go . We have 25 riders fully posted up ,2 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread . So a quick nudge for @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Rob and Alison ,@fatjel ,@Fergs and @PatrickPending . The sharp-eyed of you may notice @slow scot is missing of the list because @slow scot has done everything correct this month so there is no need to mention @slow scot so I did not mention @slow scot in the list


Who is @slow scot? Sounds like someone who never gets anything wrong in any way whatsoever.


----------



## slow scot (21 Apr 2021)

Eribiste said:


> Who is @slow scot? Sounds like someone who never gets anything wrong in any way whatsoever.


If only you knew the truth!😌


----------



## 13 rider (21 Apr 2021)

Nomadski said:


> Erm.....is it too late to post my rides and join this? Skipped it a couple of years, but I have had a qualifying ride each month, and now we are past the worst...it's probably not a bad time to commit to it...
> 
> January 17th - Airport Loop (Chorlton - Wilmslow - Ashley - Wythenshawe) - 32.17 miles - 1 pt
> https://www.strava.com/activities/4636975110
> ...


Welcome back @Nomadski . No problem with late entries


----------



## Nomadski (22 Apr 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Another one ticked off. Headed in the opposite direction today and went to box hill for the first time. Had been worried it’d be a bit of a climb but not too bad. Had a bit of pain in the outside of my right knee after about 10k so nearly looped round and just did a short one, but didn’t get any worse and the last 10k was the most comfortable I’ve been at the end of a 50.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516


If you’ve never done box hill before, you should do it from the other side, up the switchbacks, that’s the more established side of the climb. Go down Lodgebottom road for a lovely long downhill to rest the legs and loop down to the start.

Still not hard, but a bit tougher than from the east, and the views are way, way better as you climb.
The tea / coffee at the cafe at the top tastes better when you’ve done that side too! 

I miss box hill on days like today.


----------



## Gibbo9 (23 Apr 2021)

I have been extremely lazy over the last 2 weeks. Whilst I still manage to get out on the bike every day I have just not had the motivation to push out a 50k ride. I gave myself a kick in the pants yesterday and went out for a standard jolly round the river. It was a beautiful evening with little wind so a fairly quick time for me. I was hoping to get out again this evening again but that's now looking unlikely due to the rain.

A beautiful evening for biking.


----------



## Willd (23 Apr 2021)

Shorts, sunglasses, blu-tac out of ventilation holes in shoes  Still quite windy, so haven't abandoned long sleeved jersey and vest quite yet, beautiful day though.
Another hillyish route, up Burton Dasset Hills from 2 directions - quite easy to spot where they are (fortunately not quite as steep the plot below though)


----------



## Domus (24 Apr 2021)

After 2 busy days on deck stripping and prepping for oiling a day on the bike was called for up at the caravan in Grange, a lovely sunny morning just got better and better apart from some numpty in the council putting several tons of gravel down between Gilpin Bridge and Levens. One or two twitchy moments I can tell you. Coffee and a very nice spiced apple cake , sat in the sun in Silverdale, before back to the van for a bit of oiling.
First application of sun cream too.


----------



## Spinney (24 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly round up ,plenty of days but just weekend to go . We have 25 riders fully posted up ,2 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread . So a quick nudge for @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Rob and Alison ,@fatjel ,@Fergs and @PatrickPending . The sharp-eyed of you may notice @slow scot is missing of the list because @slow scot has done everything correct this month so there is no need to mention @slow scot so I did not mention @slow scot in the list


Tomorrow! Honest, guv...


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Apr 2021)

Motivation has been extremely low this past couple of weeks due to a combination of burning the candle at both ends and off bike issues but yesterday I forced myself out into the gorgeous sunshine and wound up in Worksop. The plan was to squeeze a nearby climb in over t’border into Yorkshire - Bib Lane. The ride was touch and go as I’d had my first C19 jab on the Thursday so wanted to see if, like many others, I’d feel a little rough. This didn’t happen so it was all systems go.

A reasonably steady elevation route (knocked up quickly on Komoot) with a few gradual slopes on the way up there but did have to negotiate quite a few busy roads through all the towns which I found slowed me down. Took in part of the Erewash canal from Sandiacre up to Ilkeston (which I’ve been meaning to do for some time) and that was quite pleasant to do, again slowed by walkers and other cyclists but quite picturesque.
Before long I was into South Yorkshire and the little village of Brookhouse where the start of the Bib Lane climb was.

I have to say it wasn’t anything to write home about- quite punchy but very short and much like Launde Abbey in Rutland I’m not quite sure how it made Mr Warren’s list........ there was another climb back into a neighbouring village (Laughton en le Morthen) which was far better in my opinion!
From here it was a short trip back over the border into Nottinghamshire and finishing the ride at Worksop station. I potentially didn’t have a long wait for the train on arrival but having spied a pub with a spare outdoor seat within the station and the cracking weather, I couldn’t help but indulge in a couple of pints and take the later train!

65.6 in 4:05 with 3,600 feet of up. Really needed that after a rough fortnight but still need a little more rest.


----------



## Fergs (25 Apr 2021)

Family commitments and issues conspired to keep me off the bike for the last month. Fortunately, Fergs jnr is ill with nothing serious and thus today’s visit to a back garden was cancelled, so I was able get back in the saddle in the nick of time for April’s 50k. (yes, I am a dreadful parent)
I did wonder how I’d get on after the layoff and it’s fair to say that I can still feel every contour of the saddle 6 hours after climbing off it. The kilometre as a unit of distance seems to have got substantially longer than it was in early March, too. That said, it was great to be out on the bike again and a lovely sunny ride. Two instances of, er, ‘exploratory navigation’ but I realised reasonably quickly and didn’t end up too far off piste.
Definitely need to spend more time on the bike during the week ahead of the next one!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Apr 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Motivation has been extremely low this past couple of weeks due to a combination of burning the candle at both ends and off bike issues but yesterday I forced myself out into the gorgeous sunshine and wound up in Worksop. The plan was to squeeze a nearby climb in over t’border into Yorkshire - Bib Lane. The ride was touch and go as I’d had my first C19 jab on the Thursday so wanted to see if, like many others, I’d feel a little rough. This didn’t happen so it was all systems go.
> 
> A reasonably steady elevation route (knocked up quickly on Komoot) with a few gradual slopes on the way up there but did have to negotiate quite a few busy roads through all the towns which I found slowed me down. Took in part of the Erewash canal from Sandiacre up to Ilkeston (which I’ve been meaning to do for some time) and that was quite pleasant to do, again slowed by walkers and other cyclists but quite picturesque.
> Before long I was into South Yorkshire and the little village of Brookhouse where the start of the Bib Lane climb was.
> ...


My neck of the woods! I rode Bib Lane a few weeks ago, I didn't realise it was a Climb. Did you see the llamas at the other end of Brookhouse village? Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My neck of the woods! I rode Bib Lane a few weeks ago, I didn't realise it was a Climb. Did you see the llamas at the other end of Brookhouse village? Sounds like you had a great time!


I enjoyed the ride out, especially as I hadn’t done much in the week but I could tell I was just exhausted. As I said in my write up Bib Lane is on the Yorkshire list although I’m not quite sure how.... it’s definitely short and punchy but not the most memorable. My regular climbing mountain goat compadre was also not impressed by it when he did it a few weeks back! I don’t recall seeing any llamas as I didn’t turn back to Brookhouse but dropped back down into Slade Hooton then hit a beauty of a climb back into Laughton- now that was a good one!


----------



## PatrickPending (27 Apr 2021)

April's done. Got out on Saturday - silly me forgot to eat breakfast so did it all fueled on 2 bananas and 750ml of water. 101Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Stanford on Avon - Guilsborough - Nasenby - Creaton - Brixton - Cottesbroke - Hasslebech - Sibbertoft - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Mosely (via a nice climb after the bridge on the road past the old station) - Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

Ran into a pothole at the 97K mark (just south of Countesthorpe) resulting in my first flat in ages. Fortunately I carry 3 spare tubes so didn't take long to get back on the road. Hard work, tiring but a nice ride.


----------



## Sbudge (28 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly round up ,plenty of days but just weekend to go . We have 25 riders fully posted up ,2 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread . So a quick nudge for @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Rob and Alison ,@fatjel ,@Fergs and @PatrickPending . The sharp-eyed of you may notice @slow scot is missing of the list because @slow scot has done everything correct this month so there is no need to mention @slow scot so I did not mention @slow scot in the list


All caught up, been riding quite a few longer rides recently. Ironically because the Slate is currently poorly which I usually use for shorter forest trail rides. The Slate should be back and about 1kg lighter within a couple of weeks and then the fun can really start!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2021)

Well done everyone 34 of us all posted up . We seem to have lost @Pizza Man who hasn't posted a March or April ride but with the late entry of @Nomadski the numbers stay the same . The 1st of the month on a Saturday I'm expecting plenty of early banker rides


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2021)

Got my May banker in today did my standard loop out to St Bernards Abbey 
Well done to @gavgav being the first to post a May ride and @bruce1530 who also beat me to the post


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2021)

I think I should have waited until Sunday to get May's challenge ride done - the last five & a half miles this afternoon were done in a rain & hail downpour that seemed to materialise out of nowhere, accompanied by a plunge in the temperature.


----------



## Domus (2 May 2021)

Blooming chilly wind this morning . Tried a new café for coffee and flapjack, The Tea Room in Wheelton as recommended by son in law, however he forgot to tell me it was at the bottom of a hill. Still very good coffee and made a change from Frederick's. Got very cold on the downhills then boiled on the up hills so on average I was comfortable  60 .1 Kms done and 774metres of upness. In for May


----------



## dickyknees (2 May 2021)

Now retired I don’t normally ride at weekends or Bank Holidays but seeing the rain and gale forecast for tomorrow and windy for the rest of the week I thought I’d get a 50 kms done early. 

Had to brave Bank Holiday visitors/traffic and a nagging headwind though.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 May 2021)

Wanted to get a ride done today, unfortunately mum’s taxi was needed and my sister and family who I have only seen once in over a year wanted to visit. Worked out if I did it in 2 hours I could fit it in. Worked out a flat route and managed 51.7km in 2 hours 1 minute!


----------



## Gibbo9 (4 May 2021)

Managed a couple of rides over the last few days and finally got May done yesterday (would have been Saturday but my good lady dragged me to the beach for the day).

I am hoping for a good month this month with a lot of qualifying rides 2-3 a week at least. That very much depends on the weather though with both the rainy and Typhoon season almost upon us.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 May 2021)

In break from knocking walls down and putting new ones up, a steady 40 miles and a bit. Rain tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (9 May 2021)

Today I was out of the house for over 4.5 hours to complete a 50km ride ! . Out the door at 9.30 for an hour's ride to Mum's care home ,An hours visit then 15 minutes to a local cafe to meet Sisters to discuss Mum's health . A long 2 coffee stop . Back on the bike to knock off the last 15 miles ,home just after 2 with 32.59 miles in the bag
Was disappointed yesterday to see a fellow halfer post a ride of 30.94 miles on Strava !! . Apparently there was a bit of snow on some hill near Sheffield and it was cold . But it's England in May surely its not going to snow .Anyway @Noodle Legs secret is safe with me


----------



## Jonjay (9 May 2021)

Another one in the bag. Wasn’t going for a 50 today as haven’t managed to get on the bike for a couple of weeks. But the weather was lovely and legs felt good so a lap of the park became 2 which made it close enough to be daft not to add a few extra Ks on the route home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5268586794/


----------



## Gibbo9 (10 May 2021)

Been a while since I've written a ride report and bored you lovely lot with some photos. Sunday dawned beautifully here in Taipei, I'd set my alarm for 0530 in anticipation of getting out for a good ride and the weather didn't disappoint. Lovely clear skies and not a breath of wind (very warm though). I was out at 0630 and have finally convinced myself it's time to start some hill work. Along the river for the first 10k just to warm the legs up then onto a hilly section. Felt really good going up and the descent was probably my best on the new bike, learning to trust it more and more when whizzing downhill. The rest of the ride was spent chasing young whippets along the river bank, a real sense of satisfaction when I ghost in behind them and settle in for a few kms of draughting 

Lots of people out and somehow managed to get myself in the middle of some sort of running race for a 5k section, made for good viewing. All in all it made for a really good ride, Surprised myself a little on how easy the hills felt so more of that to come for sure. I'm very satisfied with the way my endurance is now coming along, I can comfortably complete a 100k ride without eating before or during, just sustaining on hydro tabs and water. Obviously it's a different story after

Really enjoying this challenge so far. I'd set myself a goal of 50 points for the year so to have achieved that thus far is really pleasing. Definitely hoping to top 100 for the year now and would push for 150 if the rainy season holds off. Something to aim for anyway.

View from the top. Was a glorious morning.






Reverse view





There is a huge dragon boat festival every year (August). Lots of people out training for it already.


----------



## aferris2 (11 May 2021)

Nice hot sunny day. I'm on holiday. Time for a ride!
Followed the Viking Way all the way to Margate. This route is about as flat as you can get it. Only one climb ramp just past Herne Bay, then a gentle slope down to Reculver Castle. Flat again all the way to Margate. Klimat says there was a SE wind but it was definitely SW, so a bit more work to do on the return journey.
Saw several "different" bikes today. One 2-stroke powered bike complete with drinks bottle for the fuel tank, then a tandem trike being ridden by a fairly elderly couple. Very nice looking machine and much wider than I would have imagined.


----------



## PatrickPending (11 May 2021)

Got my May ride in on Sunday 

67K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - pailton - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe -Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Peatling Magna -Countesthorpe - Blaby

Found it ok but certainly felt the effects of the previous days 14km run - pulled a calf muscle but didn't seem to affect cycling so good to get out. Hope to do more later in the month but that's the 50 done.


----------



## bluenotebob (14 May 2021)

I stayed close to home today because of the large and menacing black clouds that kept rolling in from the west. I don’t think I was further than 8km from home at any point today. A loop out E to la Plaisance, then W to Kerminy, S to Guilliers and a loop around there, back up to Kerminy, then E to St Brieuc-de-Mauron and then home for a swift sandwich and a couple of dates. Out on the bike again after 15 mins, and another loop out to la Plaisance, then W on the D2 again into an even stronger west wind – back to St Brieuc-de-Mauron and another couple of loops round there to make sure that I was over the 50km mark.

I’m now less than 22km from 30,000km since 1 January 2017 .. but my first Covid jab is tomorrow afternoon, so I’m not sure when I’ll be back on my bike. Hopefully on Sunday but I’m not taking anything for granted.


----------



## fatjel (15 May 2021)

Cold wet and windy this morning , had the second covid jab yesterday so the perfect time for an early morning 50k.
@bluenotebob my first one I felt rough for a couple of days after everyone said I'd be fine. You'll be fine !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 May 2021)

Another point for me today. Great to get outside in the fresh air - the wild garlic was particularly pungent this morning!


----------



## Houthakker (16 May 2021)

Got another point in yesterday, so in for another month. Looking forward to getting a few more points on the board over the next few weeks.


----------



## Gibbo9 (17 May 2021)

Went away camping for the weekend with the better half. She managed to find us a spot at a beautiful camp site on a hillside overlooking the sea. It was absolutely stunning. Didn't sleep well the first night due to the stifling heat, woke up at 4am which was just in time to witness a lovely sunrise whilst I was having a brew. As I am not familiar with the area I decided to keep to a very simple out and back route along the coast road. It was a lovely morning with very little wind and very little traffic. I never once expected to complete over 300m of climbing along a coast road but it was very undulating.

It pains me to report that Taiwan is now suffering from it's first outbreak of local Covid cases. Mainly due to complacency (and one or two irresponsible individuals visiting 'tea shops'). We have had 500 cases in the last week and the threat level has been raised to 3. Essentially I am now working from home for the next 3weeks. I am fairly confident they will have this under control and shut down within two weeks, I am hopeful anyway. On the plus side it gives me more time to get out for some riding.

Sun set from the camp site.






Sunrise from the same spot.





View from the coast road.





Took a trip into the mountains to visit Lovers Lake. Truly stunning but the 36 degree heat meant we didn't stay long.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 May 2021)

13 rider said:


> Today I was out of the house for over 4.5 hours to complete a 50km ride ! . Out the door at 9.30 for an hour's ride to Mum's care home ,An hours visit then 15 minutes to a local cafe to meet Sisters to discuss Mum's health . A long 2 coffee stop . Back on the bike to knock off the last 15 miles ,home just after 2 with 32.59 miles in the bag
> Was disappointed yesterday to see a fellow halfer post a ride of 30.94 miles on Strava !! . Apparently there was a bit of snow on some hill near Sheffield and it was cold . But it's England in May surely its not going to snow .Anyway @Noodle Legs secret is safe with me


Haha, if Sheffield has moved north to County Durham then yeah it was Sheffield!  If I could have squeezed another 300m out I would’ve done it but I was borderline hypothermic and couldn’t feel my shifters!

On the subject of 50km, regrettably my 2021 journey stops here. Been feeling a little iffy this past few weeks and certainly nowhere near my best and today returned home from a trip to hospital after suffering chest pains with acute pericarditis (inflammation of the heart lining) and so a few weeks rest is needed. On the plus side I don’t have to work for a week or two and can watch the Giro undisturbed so not all bad. If I’m lucky I’ll get waited on hand and foot as I convalesce too (yeah, right!) 

Good luck to everyone else still in the challenge and hopefully I’ll be back in for 2022.


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2021)

That's a shame @Noodle Legs but put your health first and get right before anything else . Hopefully see you on the road soon


----------



## Houthakker (17 May 2021)

Take care @Noodle Legs and get well. See you on next years challenge


----------



## Gibbo9 (18 May 2021)

Sorry to hear this @Noodle Legs hoping you get well very soon indeed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 May 2021)

@Noodle Legs Hope you recover soon and get to enjoy the summer sunshine out on the bike (that is if we get any summer sunshine…)


----------



## tallliman (18 May 2021)

@Noodle Legs, hope you feel better soon! Whinlatter is a beautiful climb and whilst I've done it twice, it never gets easier!


----------



## Jonjay (18 May 2021)

Sorry to hear that @Noodle Legs enjoy the rest and recover well, in time to enjoy the summer when it shows up.


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 May 2021)

Decided to do something different for a week day. I usually stick to the riverside during the week as its easier and means I can get home quickly if there is a problem at work. Fancied a change this morning though so headed out to tackle one of my favourite climbs out here. weather was gloomy to start and it was forecasted to rain but, as usual, the forecast was completely wrong and it turned into a lovely morning.

A bit of an early start as I needed to be back in time for a 0900 meeting. First 21km is very flat which gives the legs time to warm up. It's a 10km climb from bottom to top, no really serious gradients more a steady climb the whole way up. The climb itself is routinely used by the youth in their super cars who go hairing up and over the top. Lots of switch backs and tight turns so you need to keep your concentration to avoid any idiots. Very quiet today though, which may be down to the situation or to the fact I was out so early.

There is a café called Nature Vibe at the top where we used to get coffee and sit outside looking at the incredible view down the valley. Sadly it's closed down now. Route back is the same way as that going out until right at the end. If I go over the top and down the other side it will take me to route 9 which is a notoriously busy main road so I avoid that.

Really enjoyable this morning.

Obligatory selfie at the top





View from the top.





Bit of a better view on the way down


----------



## steverob (23 May 2021)

My ongoing battle this year with the weather (and also with weather forecasting) continues with me getting wet when I'd tried everything in my powers to avoid that happening!

The route I chose involved the climb up from the village of Dorton to the village of Chilton and the last time I attempted that (just over two years ago) I ended up being caught in two seperate hail showers, one of which was nasty enough for me to have to stop and find shelter in a hedge. On this attempt, I only had the one downpour that had a brief bit of hail in it (plus three other short occurances of rain elsewhere on the route) so I guess that's an improvement? Maybe the next time I try it I might hopefully get away with only a little bit of drizzle!

This time I was able to shelter from the worst of it properly in an actual bus shelter at a nearby railway station. Not that I was desperate to get out of the rain or anything, but looking back at Strava I've managed to set a number of PRs in the run-up to the station, so I guess that was good motivation! Once it had eased off and I'd wrung out my sodden gloves, I got back on the road again, but knowing I only had nine miles to home from there, most of which would have a tailwind as well, I decided to head back and only do a 50km today before any more rain came along.


----------



## Gibbo9 (24 May 2021)

Managed to get out for a Sunday afternoon jolly. Weather was lovely. I did the first 33km on my own then the better half met me on the riverside and joined me for the remaining 18km, she is a far better cyclist than I am, albeit a tad slower.

Rainy season has arrived with a vengeance this morning so it looks like my cycling is over for the rest of this week at least. I was hoping to top 60 points by the end of May but looking unlikely now.

Stay safe all.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 May 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> Rainy season has arrived with a vengeance this morning


I take it yours isn’t from Jan 1- Dec 31 like ours then?


----------



## tallliman (25 May 2021)

I think I'd forgotten to update the ride thread in an age, possibly all year. Still, better late than never!


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2021)

tallliman said:


> I think I'd forgotten to update the ride thread in an age, possibly all year. Still, better late than never!


I had noticed ,good job I follow you on Strava


----------



## tallliman (25 May 2021)

13 rider said:


> I had noticed ,good job I follow you on Strava



It certainly is!!


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2021)

Monthly update time ,we have 29 riders fully posted up ( including @tallliman ) ,2 riders with rides done yet to update the challenge thread in @AndreaJ and @cosmicbike . Nudge time for @Sbudge and @Nomadski. Unfortunately we have a retiree this month in @Noodle Legs due to an health condition
Well done everyone who's up to date including @slow scot 
Halfway next month it's practically downhill from there


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2021)

Noted @13 rider , back to my usual self


----------



## Eribiste (28 May 2021)

steverob said:


> *23rd May: 32.81 miles* - Tried to time my ride to avoid the rain but no such luck; got caught by three separate showers and one downpour with a little hail mixed in - https://www.strava.com/activities/5344646913 - 1 point


So that's why we wear helmets...


----------



## Jon George (28 May 2021)

Just got back from doing a 50 mile route! Unfortunately, for the purpose of this challenge, it was on my motorbike.  (To run-in some new tyres.) Joking aside, it's one I intend to complete some time this year on bicycle, because the views are fantastic. (On the other hand, I encountered a pothole that was more akin to a trench than anything else. Luckily, I was checking down my speed on the corners due to the tyres.)


----------



## tallliman (28 May 2021)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time ,we have 29 riders fully posted up ( including @tallliman ) ,2 riders with rides done yet to update the challenge thread in @AndreaJ and @cosmicbike . Nudge time for @Sbudge and @Nomadski. Unfortunately we have a retiree this month in @Noodle Legs due to an health condition
> Well done everyone who's up to date including @slow scot
> Halfway next month it's practically downhill from there



I'll try and remember to update things before September!!


----------



## aferris2 (30 May 2021)

Another ride for May. I was given the choice of either going for a ride or emptying the pond - which I filled with rubble and earth before we went to Aus. Seemed to be fairly warm in the sunshine so decided to head to Maldon. Didn't seem to be too much wind, but Maldon was obviously keeping the wind for itself. Felt much stronger on the coastal path and it was almost cold so didn't hang around long.
Wanted to find a nice pub for lunch on the way back but everywhere was closed. Not sure if they just haven't opened yet, or are now closed for good. Would be a shame if this were the case.
Not good planning on distances this time. Reached the village with 71 km on the clock which is just too close to the 80ish needed for the imperial 50. Up and down a couple of the roads then a loop of the square and home on 82km.
The weather's looking good for the coming week so should be a good opportunity to get June done. Going to see my Mum tomorrow (first time since about this time in 2019!), then 2nd jab on Tuesday lunchtime. Think I'll aim for Wednesday...


----------



## AndreaJ (30 May 2021)

Got another ride done in the sunshine for a change, will update the other thread.


----------



## Domus (31 May 2021)

Lovely day today in Sunny Radcliffe. Rode over to Burnley then up to Deerplay for a nice coffee stop in Weir on the descent into Bacup back home through Rochdale for a very nice 69 Kms and 850 metres of upness.

Posted my other two rides this month in Cumbria. Wi-Fi is poor up in the caravan. The ride to Coniston was perhaps bit too much it was hot and the 1100 metres of climbing did for me. I was goosed when I got back. The last short climb up to the caravan is a bit steep, the Wahoo beeped and the message Ride Paused came up as I was still pedalling.


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Jun 2021)

Did not think I would get out today being as how it has rained incessantly for the last 4 days. Woke up to some sunshine though which quickly dried the roads and cycle ways. Managed to get out at 12 for what would have to be an extended lunch break. Some very dark clouds were looking very menacing but I seemed to be skirting them at every turn, the odd drop but nothing to get me wet.

That changed at the 42km mark when I got caught in an absolute deluge. So bad I had to pour the water out my shoes when I got home :-)

Pinch and a punch for the first of the month and all that.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2021)

Got June's banker ride today not sure how much riding I will get this month so a day off work ,sunshining a ride was needed . Lacking motivation I headed to my favourite cafe which is the perfect distance from home 16 miles so there and back after coffee and cake and job done . I won't mention being completely blanked by a fellow halfer out doing his June ride you now who you are 
Congratulations to @Gibbo9 the first to post but I think he has a time difference advantage so honourable mention to @Eribiste who out early to get his ride in 
For all us UK based riders to nice to here @Gibbo9 got wet on a ride but I bet even the rain was warm not like the UK bloody cold stuff


----------



## Gibbo9 (2 Jun 2021)

13 rider said:


> Got June's banker ride today not sure how much riding I will get this month so a day off work ,sunshining a ride was needed . Lacking motivation I headed to my favourite cafe which is the perfect distance from home 16 miles so there and back after coffee and cake and job done . I won't mention being completely blanked by a fellow halfer out doing his June ride you now who you are
> Congratulations to @Gibbo9 the first to post but I think he has a time difference advantage so honourable mention to @Eribiste who out early to get his ride in
> For all us UK based riders to nice to here @Gibbo9 got wet on a ride but I bet even the rain was warm not like the UK bloody cold stuff



This made me chuckle. Correct @13 rider I am 7 hours ahead of you guys so do have a distinct advantage. Kudos to @Eribiste who must have been out very early indeed.

And yes the rain is very warm, however it is also of biblical proportions


----------



## aferris2 (2 Jun 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> This made me chuckle. Correct @13 rider I am 7 hours ahead of you guys so do have a distinct advantage. Kudos to @Eribiste who must have been out very early indeed.
> 
> And yes the rain is very warm, however it is also of biblical proportions


When I was in Australia I always had the idea of completing my ride before the 1st of the month UK time. Even better would have been the January ride which would appear to have been done in the previous year. Never quite managed it though. Of course, US riders could always do their rides after the end of the month/year just to confuse things further.


----------



## tallliman (2 Jun 2021)

Got my ride in yesterday, a nice 35miles around the place. Got shouted at by someone but thought it was another person in a car, not the chap on the bike who turned out to be @13 rider! All in all, a nice ride, did think about heading to Nice Pie but thought it was a bit late!


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jun 2021)

Ambled out to some roads not covered for ages yesterday, past a silent Bisley shooting range which was odd, but I was early. All very nice, and I've even managed to update the ride thread @13 rider , must be the heat getting to me


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Ambled out to some roads not covered for ages yesterday, past a silent Bisley shooting range which was odd, but I was early. All very nice, and I've even managed to update the ride thread @13 rider , must be the heat getting to me


Yes I had noticed . I'm sure I can still find something a miss


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jun 2021)

June ride complete. Just over 100km so 3 points for this month (so far).
Rode out to Bradwell on Sea to enjoy the views along the coast. Not as sunny as predicted, but I probably had enough sun anyway. There weren't many people out walking today, probably because it's mid-week, but there were plenty of very fast cyclists out on the roads. Much nicer to be out on a leisurely ride than dashing about.


----------



## Domus (7 Jun 2021)

Saturday was a lovely day in Sunny Grange, usual route to Lindale then took a slight detour to Witherslack by a very quiet lane where my tyre picked up a bit of sticky tar covered gravel. Yes it was that hot, the persistent clicking took some finding and then needed a stick to remove. Onward to Arnside for coffee and Croissant before the hot climb up to Silverdale. Back to Levens via Storth and the tide turned, so the last hour was into a headwind. Almost 70 Kms in the end and a well earned jam and cream scone. (Rhymes with stone). (Oh yes it does)


----------



## Fergs (7 Jun 2021)

Saturday morning saw me out on a ride to bushy park to meet up with Mrs Fergs and mini-Fergs at the playground before heading home. Heading home via a little detour since the last time I tried it I only covered 48km. I’m delighted I didn’t make that mistake twice.

This time I covered 49km. Sigh...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2021)

I know that round trip commutes are not counted for the challenge, but last week's good weather put me in the mood for a personal challenge - could I do over 50k for the commute each day?
Being on the late shift with plenty of time to do the bulk of it on the way in certainly helped.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I know that round trip commutes are not counted for the challenge, but last week's good weather put me in the mood for a personal challenge - could I do over 50k for the commute each day?
> Being on the late shift with plenty of time to do the bulk of it on the way in certainly helped.
> View attachment 593763


Technically they do count as the rules allow you 24hrs to complete a ride . But I feel they are against the spirit of the challenge as to me they are separate rides . But I would allow them if you feel they should count as they are within the rules it's a personal choice .
By the way congratulations on completing your mini challenge


----------



## PatrickPending (15 Jun 2021)

June's done 

13/6/21 104Km Blaby-Wigston -Geat Glen - Little Stretton - Houghton on the hill - Ingarsby - Beeby - Borough on the Hill - Somersby - Owston - Loddington - Eyebrook Reservoir (along side to far end from..) - Horningbold - Hallaton - Slawston -Cranoe - Kibworth Harcourt -Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

First time out east - forgot how nice it was...were it a tad cooler Id have headed to Fotheringhay...a longer ride still...in the end 104k was enough.....


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jun 2021)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time ,we have 29 riders fully posted up ( including @tallliman ) ,2 riders with rides done yet to update the challenge thread in @AndreaJ and @cosmicbike . Nudge time for @Sbudge and @Nomadski. Unfortunately we have a retiree this month in @Noodle Legs due to an health condition
> Well done everyone who's up to date including @slow scot
> Halfway next month it's practically downhill from there


All caught up, I thought I'd updated for May already. Half way there now.


----------



## Domus (19 Jun 2021)

A very pleasant five days in Grange with two rides in the sunshine. Usual route through Cartmel to Coniston then having puffed up Hawkshead Hill I turned left into Ambleside for a coffee and drool over some exotica in Push Cartel bike shop. Very nice coffee and some fabulous bikes. Into Bowness and about a million people eating ice creams.  Pushed on through Crosthwaite and back to the van. First two pointer for a while, 87 Kms. A full day painting the deck railings earned me enough brownie points for a second ride on Thursday. Caught the 09.26 train to Barrow and enjoyed a lovely ride back to Grange via the Bay Cycle Way. I have done this route 4 times now and I still missed the left turn in Gleaston . It's only 16 Kms in but it is a cracking coffee stop in the old mill. The steep side of Bigland Hill always takes it's toll but this time I managed it with only one brief breather. It really is a stinker in the hot sun. Two cracking rides should hopefully put me in good shape for the Friday's ride next week.


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2021)

Longest ride of the year, to complete the A-Z of villages challenge, also the "highest" I've been  
Spot the Soar valley 




had to take energy gels


----------



## fatjel (19 Jun 2021)

Went somewhere different today and much lumpier.
I had a personal best on a segment entitled "king of pain" and had to chuckle when I noticed I was fully 30 minutes behind the leader


----------



## Gibbo9 (21 Jun 2021)

A long overdue update for any interested parties 

I started the month really well getting out for a 50 on day one, unfortunately that was my lot for the next couple of weeks. A typhoon decided to hit Taiwan and we had torrential rain almost non stop. I did manage to get out a few times but sadly never enough time to complete a 50. The weather started to improve last weekend and I was fortunate enough to get out on Saturday for a nice gentle 100k, no plan at all for this ride I just went out and kept going until I was tired then headed home.

I was sat having coffee on Sunday morning with the missus and I casually mentioned to her that I was contemplating trying to do a 50 every day of last week. I don't know why I come up with such idiotic ideas but I am just stupid enough to at least try and see them through. So began a week of 50k rides. Nothing out of the ordinary, a few early starts and a few late night finishes trying to fit everything in around work. By Friday I was starting to feel a little jaded but was invited out by a mate for a Saturday roll down by the riverside. Plan was to do around 65k so me being me I decided to go for the 100.

I was up early (0245) to watch the England-Scotland game, I so wish I had stayed in bed. Anyway after some porridge and a banana I left the house at 0445 and went out for 35k before joining up with my mate. Once we got to the riverside he went off like a steam train and I was struggling to maintain pace with him, this went on for around 30k until we eventually had a brief stop to recharge bottles. After that we went at a much more sedate pace, sadly at the 80k mark my legs just went, I had nothing left and had to tell him to go on alone at his own pace. I did manage to continue but it was a real grind, a combination of very little sleep the previous 5 days cycling and the searing heat (36 degrees) really had knocked me out of sorts. I hadn't hydrated properly during the ride and I blame the wearing of a mask for that (obviously still my fault). Anyway at 95k I felt a lot better and managed to get home all ok.

Yesterday I took the missus out for what was going to be her maiden 50 but after 15k she was suffering really badly with the heat so we headed home to drop her off and I then went on to complete the 50 by myself. 

All in all a very good week although I am feeling it now so I am having a few days off, maybe the odd 20k here or there. I set myself a 5000km goal for the year back in January and have now completed that before the end of June. This challenge really is the reason that is the case, it has really motivated me to get out and do some longer rides, so thanks for that.

Sorry for the long thread, I do hope everyone is well. A few pics below to bore you all 😊

View from one of the many bridges over the river





Same bridge but looking back into the city





Sunset





The city at night


----------



## Domus (21 Jun 2021)

Prepped my winter bike for the Friday night ride later this week so had to check it out, obviously 
Loaded up the rack bag with jacket, leg-warmers etc, new rear light fitted and off to Fredericks for coffee and toasted teacake.
51 Kms completed and just the rear brake needed a tweak on return. All set for Friday.


----------



## tallliman (21 Jun 2021)

Left the house today with dark foreboding clouds overhead but little rain on the radar. Got hit by a heavy drizzle within 5 minutes riding and carried on as it looked brighter ahead. The same repeated for about an hour during which I found this wonderful realisation that I was at piece with the drizzley rain and just kept pedalling. I was in this lovely place of peace with everything. Rode up towards Clifton where I stopped to see if a cyclist needed help and he showed me that he'd picked up a little bird from the middle of the cycle path as he was worried someone would run over it. He was working out what best to do. I carried on as I was slightly underdressed for the weather and it brightened up a bit. Put in some power as someone was behind me at the lights but then found that he had a motor as he overtook me uphill when I was still doing 23mph!!

Still, a lovely 50k ride out. Why can't all rides find this peace?


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2021)

Monthly update time ,We have 25 riders fully posted up for June ,2 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread in @tallliman and @AndreaJ .Which leaves 6 riders to post so this month's nudge list ,@Jonjay ,@Chap sur le velo ,@Houthakker ,@Nomadski ,@Fergs and making a return to the list @slow scot


----------



## Jonjay (27 Jun 2021)

Well I was really worried I wouldn’t get one done this month. Have really struggled to find time to get out on the bike but finally managed to get out yesterday to keep the challenge alive. felt much better than expected too after 3 weeks off the bike. Actually turned in to my longest ride at 60k
https://www.strava.com/activities/5531461330


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2021)

Well done @Jonjay halfway 
Well done @Saluki ,yes 4 points for an imperial century


----------



## Houthakker (27 Jun 2021)

Was hoping for good month this month, especially with an overnighter at the start of the month giving me 4 points, but then didn't manage to get another scoring ride in.
Best month so far though and happy to be still in.


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Jun 2021)

Got another ride done today, will update the other thread when my internet gets over whatever is upsetting it ☹️, it’s testing my patience now!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jul 2021)

June's update ,We have 29 riders fully posted up ,which leaves 4 rides undeclared but maybe late posters
Well done @LeetleGreyCells the first to post a ride for July ( and the first to post 2 rides ) who managed to beat @Gibbo to it despite @Gibbo time difference advantage


----------



## slow scot (3 Jul 2021)

I’m a late poster. Apologies, I was doing so well!!!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2021)

Up to 31 riders completed up to June


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2021)

Off the mark for July did my standard loop out to Wymeswold ,Waited for the rain to stop ,left in overcast conditions but it cleared and got back in lovely sunshine , becoming overcast again looks like perfect timing


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Jul 2021)

First July ride done, very wet and muddy. At least it’s warm and the sun has been shining since I got home!


----------



## C R (4 Jul 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> First July ride done, very wet and muddy. At least it’s warm and the sun has been shining since I got home!


Same here, raining throughout the ride, and now the sun is out and the roads are bone dry.


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> Same here, raining throughout the ride, and now the sun is out and the roads are bone dry.


Spoke too soon, thunder, lightning and torrential rain now and lots of flooded roads!


----------



## tallliman (4 Jul 2021)

Underway for July but not how I'd expected. Rather than riding to Cheltenham for a holiday at the cricket, the rain forced the use of a train. I just don't want to ride through thunderstorms if I can avoid it!! So a 20mile ride to Derby to get the train and then arrived in Cheltenham too early to check into the hotel. So I went on a random ride which seemed to pass over or under a railway every other mile. A little bit of exploring at the end took me to 50km and I did get drenched twice but it was a fun ride!


----------



## Gibbo9 (5 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> June's update ,We have 29 riders fully posted up ,which leaves 4 rides undeclared but maybe late posters
> Well done @LeetleGreyCells the first to post a ride for July ( and the first to post 2 rides ) who managed to beat @Gibbo to it despite @Gibbo time difference advantage


 In fairness I did wait for someone to post before I posted my own ride, I didn't want to use the unfair advantage this month


----------



## Gibbo9 (5 Jul 2021)

Decided to get out of the city for the weekend and headed to probably my favourite place in Taiwan, Sun Moon Lake. I have always wanted to ride the road which circuits the lake entirely. I finally got my wish on Saturday, the loop itself is only 28km but I enjoyed it so much that I went round a second time. Second time round actually seemed a little easier, especially on the uphill sections.

I managed to stop off a few times to take some pictures to bore you all with 😊

View from the hotel balcony when we arrived. It really is good to see the lake full again, believe it or not it was almost bone dry 2 months ago.






View from the first hill on the ride, it was a particularly stunning day.





The small island in the foreground is the moon of Sun Moon Lake, the lake itself being the sun. The island is sacred ground for the indigenous aboriginal people so it is forbidden to set foot on it.





A perfect way to cool down following a good spin. Not a bad view either.


----------



## C R (5 Jul 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> In fairness I did wait for someone to post before I posted my own ride, I didn't want to use the unfair advantage this month


You won't get far being a generous sort like that


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2021)

Spinney said:


> *January
> 17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
> *February
> 6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
> ...


I'm hoping July ride was at least .07 of a mile more than 31 miles


----------



## Spinney (9 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> I'm hoping July ride was at least .07 of a mile more than 31 miles


It was! Should have put 51 km. 😁


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jul 2021)

Spinney said:


> It was! Should have put 51 km. 😁


I believe you I think ?


----------



## Spinney (11 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> I believe you I think ?


https://www.strava.com/activities/5589327057


----------



## C R (11 Jul 2021)

A 50 miler today, only my second ever, taking in three counties. 

Nice and sunny most of the way, and no wind, but the legs weren't anywhere near as good as in the last two rides.














A report in t'other place with more piccies once I've done the ironing and cleaned the bike.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jul 2021)

@Spinney Your word would have been enough ,but now I can stalk you on strava


----------



## Houthakker (11 Jul 2021)

Had a nice run out yesterday and hopped on the Knott End - Fleetwood ferry to come back over the river Wyre. Been trying to shift some weight by eating less and not sure if it was under fuelling or excessive sweating in the humid conditions but the last 10 miles or so were a struggle.


----------



## tallliman (11 Jul 2021)

@C R, i also went through those counties yesterday but also added Leicestershire on. I rode from Cheltenham back home. 101 miles at a slow speed but I did have luggage and a few stops!


----------



## C R (11 Jul 2021)

tallliman said:


> @C R, i also went through those counties yesterday but also added Leicestershire on. I rode from Cheltenham back home. 101 miles at a slow speed but I did have luggage and a few stops!


It is a nice ride Cheltenham to Broadway and then on to Bidford. I haven't been beyond Bidford, though. Which route did you follow?


----------



## tallliman (12 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> It is a nice ride Cheltenham to Broadway and then on to Bidford. I haven't been beyond Bidford, though. Which route did you follow?



From Broadway, I went to Mickleton, Long Marston and up the Greenway to Stratford. Then Wellesbourne, Warwick, Leamington, High Cross and Leicester


----------



## Gibbo9 (15 Jul 2021)

I have had a couple of weeks off the bike just to recharge. In fairness I think I may have been overdoing it and was getting bored with the same routes. Following a bit of thought I have decided to stop procrastinating and get on with doing some hill work over the coming months. Plenty of recovery rides (I do like to get on the bike every day if I can) with the odd day set aside for some jogging. Hopefully the gyms will reopen soon and I can get back to some core work, which I hate doing at home.

Out today for a ride a friend of mine recommended. I was up very early due to work so got out around 0520, fortunate really as half of the route was on a very busy road (coming back). An absolutely stunning ride though, I have never been out to Wulai before and some of the views were spectacular, I don't think the photos do it justice really. Feeling good after my break so looking forward to some more cycling.

Such a beautiful morning





Looking down the valley towards the reservoir





A typical riverside park. Usually buzzing this place first thing in the morning, it's when everyone comes out to exercise before it gets too warm. Quiet lately due to the obvious


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> So 2 rides in June made 7 points total, I have just popped in a July ride for 8!
> A 45 mile ride, Bognor to Petworth, with an attempt (successful) of Houghton Hill, near Amberley.
> I did stop, for a drink, and pictures, but got to the top without a walk!
> View attachment 599207
> ...


One a month is all you need ,Good going, don't worry about other people totals everyone approaches the challenge differently it's all about challenging yourself


----------



## Sbudge (19 Jul 2021)

July sorted with perhaps my S(c)illiest 50km to date. There are only 4km of (concrete) roads on Tresco so I added another 3km of rocky paths and did lots of loops. I did get some funny looks passing the same people time after a time.


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2021)

Very hot few days up in Sunny Grange, managed two rides in-between painting duties. Glorious weather in Cumbria = fabulous views across Morecambe Bay and the hills all around. Speaking of hills, does the heat expand them upwards? Ride one which included a visit to Plumgarth near Kendal, for coffee and cake before heading south to Crooklands, had 1,000 metres of upness in 73 Kms
Ride two was a familiar circuit of Arnside and Silverdale still had 700 metres of elevation in 68 Kms but seemed a lot less.

Back home now, winter bike needs a look over before driving down to Kings Lynn for another Friday Night adventure.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jul 2021)

@Sbudge did you not get the post lockdown rule update were you can't use the some road more than twice 
Great ride really did you get dizzy


----------



## Sbudge (20 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> @Sbudge did you not get the post lockdown rule update were you can't use the some road more than twice
> Great ride really did you get dizzy


I tried to vary each lap as much as possible but yes there were times I really didn't know if I was coming or going!


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Jul 2021)

I had a 100km ride planned for Saturday, something very different and a sojourn into the mountains for a change. I was up at 4am (for work no less) and, as is normal I put air into my tyres. Surprised to find that my rear tyre had less than 40psi in it as opposed to its usual 60. Knowing full well that I probably had a puncture I decided to head out anyway, hoping that maybe the sealant would work it's magic, it didn't. At the 21k point I was sufficiently concerned that I turned for home.

At the 33k point (about 1k form home) there is a riverside repair station so I managed to pump up the tyre which was down to 20 psi at this point (it was still rolling well though). I managed to knock off the required 17km and get home without any disasters, cursory check whejn home and the missus spotted the offending piece of metal almost immediately. I managed to remove it with a pair of tweezers but the sealant wouldn't fill the hole, in the end a new tyre was needed. All up and running now.

Offending piece of metal once it had been removed.


----------



## Sbudge (21 Jul 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> I had a 100km ride planned for Saturday, something very different and a sojourn into the mountains for a change. I was up at 4am (for work no less) and, as is normal I put air into my tyres. Surprised to find that my rear tyre had less than 40psi in it as opposed to its usual 60. Knowing full well that I probably had a puncture I decided to head out anyway, hoping that maybe the sealant would work it's magic, it didn't. At the 21k point I was sufficiently concerned that I turned for home.
> 
> At the 33k point (about 1k form home) there is a riverside repair station so I managed to pump up the tyre which was down to 20 psi at this point (it was still rolling well though). I managed to knock off the required 17km and get home without any disasters, cursory check whejn home and the missus spotted the offending piece of metal almost immediately. I managed to remove it with a pair of tweezers but the sealant wouldn't fill the hole, in the end a new tyre was needed. All up and running now.
> 
> ...


Definitely worth getting yourself a Dynaplug or Stan's Dart etc. They'll sort a hole like that and prevent the need for a new tyre.


----------



## Gibbo9 (23 Jul 2021)

Sbudge said:


> Definitely worth getting yourself a Dynaplug or Stan's Dart etc. They'll sort a hole like that and prevent the need for a new tyre.



Thanks @Sbudge already sorted, bought a couple of them at the weekend, so hopefully plenty trouble free cycling to come.


----------



## Willd (23 Jul 2021)

hhhm, not sure why I tackled Edge Hill in 25 degrees, better than the forecast rain I guess  Steepest hill I've done so far, even managed to catch up with someone, but couldn't quite overtake. Definately need smaller / bigger cogs for anything steeper, 34/25 was hard work 👅 2 lovely downhill sections further on were ruined by the evil resurfacing demon


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2021)

Monthly update time plenty of days but only 2 weekend days . With @Nomadski posting for June we have 32 riders fully posted for June ,only 1 rider yet to declare for June in @Fergs 
July with have 24 riders fully posted up and 2 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread . 
So the nudge list is as follows @Milkfloat ,@fatjel ,@Jonjay ,@footloose crow ,@PatrickPending and @Chap sur le velo


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jul 2021)

@13 rider I might break my 5 or is it 6 year run. I have been bed bound for a month now with a prolapsed disc that gives me very painful sciatica. The best I can manage in my feet is about 2 minutes. I had a steroid spinal injection and things are starting to feel a bit better, but I suspect riding a bike will be beyond me in July. Fingers crossed for a miracle.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2021)

That sounds awful @Milkfloat wishing you speedy recovery as possible . Please don't do anything silly to keep in the challenge your health is much more important


----------



## footloose crow (25 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time plenty of days but only 2 weekend days . With @Nomadski posting for June we have 32 riders fully posted for June ,only 1 rider yet to declare for June in @Fergs
> July with have 24 riders fully posted up and 2 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread .
> So the nudge list is as follows @Milkfloat ,@fatjel ,@Jonjay ,@footloose crow ,@PatrickPending and @Chap sur le velo


I have done some 50k plus rides. Will write them up at end of month!


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> @13 rider I might break my 5 or is it 6 year run. I have been bed bound for a month now with a prolapsed disc that gives me very painful sciatica. The best I can manage in my feet is about 2 minutes. I had a steroid spinal injection and things are starting to feel a bit better, but I suspect riding a bike will be beyond me in July. Fingers crossed for a miracle.



Better to rest, look after yourself, and get back on the bike when your good and ready. Hope all goes well.

13 points carried forward

25th July - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Monks Heath, Redemere, Broken Cross, Adlington, Hazel Grove, Stockport, Levenshulme - 46.31 miles - 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5686373475

Total - 14 points.


----------



## Gibbo9 (27 Jul 2021)

I managed to get out this morning following an enforced rest due to a typhoon hitting the island. It wasn't too bad as typhoons go but it did bring a lot of rain and wind which made riding almost impossible. Completely different this morning as it dawned beautifully and not a breath of wind about. very warm out though so just took my time trying to ease back into it.

Such a lovely morning.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (31 Jul 2021)

Weird one of my computers is showing my monthly update post, but this one isn't?


----------



## footloose crow (31 Jul 2021)

*July update*

It's been a footloose month this month with sailing in Med in the first ten days and now in France.

12/7. Truro- Portreath and back. 58k
14/7 Truro - King Harry Ferry - Truro. 51k
16/7. Falmouth - Helford - Stithians - Falmouth 54k
18/7. 50k of obscure lanes from Truro. 50k
19/7. Truro and around St Agnes Beacon. 50k
21/7. Around Goss Moor. 67k
28/7. Castelnaud- St Cyprienne - St Martial de Nabirat - Payrignac- Revers. (Dordogne / Lot, France) 67k
31/7. Revers - Souillac- St Julian de Lampon- Revers (as above). 53k


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Weird one of my computers is showing my monthly update post, but this one isn't?


I have seen it so it's all counted


----------



## PatrickPending (31 Jul 2021)

done a couple of 50K plus this month but havent added them to my list as yet. A super warm88km on the 18th = out to Somerby, and a slightly cooler 81km on the 4th which took me down to Pailton (nd a few loops around monks Kirby). Been a bit rubbish in not adding them...but got July's done!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2021)

The 1st of the month on a Sunday ,time for a banker ride ,Imperial half completed area early miles then met @Supersuperleeds fora ride to Nice Pie for breakfast and return home .
Congratulations to this months first poster and that would be me


----------



## Jon George (1 Aug 2021)

13 rider said:


> The 1st of the month on a Sunday ,time for a banker ride ,Imperial half completed area early miles then met @Supersuperleeds fora ride to Nice Pie for breakfast and return home .
> Congratulations to this months first poster and that would be me


Blast! I stopped to take photographs!


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Aug 2021)

I have been out too but I’m not organised enough to post it yet!


----------



## Jon George (1 Aug 2021)

And here is one of the photographs that 'delayed' my attempt at First Post Of The Month.  This at Felixstowe.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Aug 2021)

Somehow I got a 50km ride in today . Awoke this morning to rain  checked the weather app and it's in for the day but slowly improving but I didn't fancy getting wet . So spent the day pottering about watching the Olympics and looking out the window at the rain . Everytime it stopped there were still black clouds in the distance .Had an early tea and it looked ok so out the door at 17.15 for an hour was the plan . The longer I was out the better the weather got so an hour became 20 miles then I might as well do 50km right . So it was just a matter of I just go right here add a little bit then another turn for more miles making it up as I go . Made it home with 31.9 miles done finished in glorious . Never got more than 6 miles from home just in case the weather turned


----------



## Jon George (9 Aug 2021)

I've just done a Google Maps calculation of a ride I did with a mate on Friday and realised it's just over 50 k! Now claimed and recorded.
Oh, we were fortunate to dodge some exceptional torrents of rain by being under cover in a pub.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Aug 2021)

A belated July up date we have 30 riders fully posted up for July . But that means 2 fallers . There appears to have been no miracle recovery for @Milkfloat back issues which is such a shame breaking a superb 5.5 year run . Wishing you a speedy recovery ,hope thinks are heading in the right direction . We also appear to have lost @Jonjay on his first attempt but 6 months having only completed his first 50km ride in January is not a bad effort


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Aug 2021)

13 rider said:


> A belated July up date we have 30 riders fully posted up for July . But that means 2 fallers . There appears to have been no miracle recovery for @Milkfloat back issues which is such a shame breaking a superb 5.5 year run . Wishing you a speedy recovery ,hope thinks are heading in the right direction . We also appear to have lost @Jonjay on his first attempt but 6 months having only completed his first 50km ride in January is not a bad effort


July was a total washout, August I have managed maximum 10 minutes so far on a turbo trainer, a long way to go before I am back. I am worried about the start of 2022 now. Fingers crossed the surgeon decides to wield his knife and it all goes well.


----------



## Sbudge (11 Aug 2021)

Back in the big smoke again after a lovely week up in Galloway. Plenty of great gravel routes up there and most days hardly saw anyone once I got off the main roads!


----------



## Jonjay (13 Aug 2021)

13 rider said:


> A belated July up date we have 30 riders fully posted up for July . But that means 2 fallers . There appears to have been no miracle recovery for @Milkfloat back issues which is such a shame breaking a superb 5.5 year run . Wishing you a speedy recovery ,hope thinks are heading in the right direction . We also appear to have lost @Jonjay on his first attempt but 6 months having only completed his first 50km ride in January is not a bad effort


Gutted to be out of this but July proved to be a bit of a disaster and I had no real time to get out. The only couple of days I had pencilled in were complete wash outs. I’ll still be trying to get 50s in for my own record and will be back in the challenge next year, it’s been a great motivator.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Gutted to be out of this but July proved to be a bit of a disaster and I had no real time to get out. The only couple of days I had pencilled in were complete wash outs. I’ll still be trying to get 50s in for my own record and will be back in the challenge next year, it’s been a great motivator.


Feel free to carry on posting in threads if you want too . You've come a long way since January . As the weather gets nicer there's so much other stuff going on time can get restricted


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> For once got in early will update later in month but I'm still in the game.
> Used Ride with GPS to plan a route back form Brighton (train down) and I was really impressed with the quiet well paved roads it chose. A couple of gravel paths near Sutton and a nightmare bit of A24 were slight belmishes but |I had a great time. My longest ride 130 km and easily the most meters climbed. 12 08
> https://www.strava.com/activities/5782121920
> 
> ...


Well done on your longest ride . I can see an imperial century coming


----------



## Domus (15 Aug 2021)

With high winds forecast for my ride up in Grange I decided to catch the train to Barrow and ride back with hopefully a tailwind. Northern Fail have staff shortages so a reduced service in operation. The wind off the Irish Sea at Walney was bracing to say the least and riding along the causeway to Roa Island and back was rather exciting . 
Back on route the wind was either cross or tail but mainly cross. However the highlight of the ride was my first ever full climb of Bigland WITHOUT a rest stop. My heart rate did peak at 187 at the top and I was going rather slowly but I made it  59 Kms and another point.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Aug 2021)

August ride done. Reverse Chelmsford loop today which seems to be all up hill. Started off cloudy and I thought it might rain, but that cleared and the sun came out. Fairly quiet on the roads today which is unusual for a Sunday. Had someone latch onto my wheel for about a mile. Not sure why because he was much faster than me.


----------



## PatrickPending (15 Aug 2021)

August's done

106K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - withybrook - Shilton - Binklow - Caithron - Easenhall- Pailton - Monks KIrby - back to Pailton - Monks Kirby - Coalpit lane back to MK - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe -Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - Walcote - Kimcote - Walton Bruntingthorpe- Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Peatling Magna -Countesthorpe - Blaby

Tried out my rear camera/light too so I wave it all on film....or sd disk. Fairly uneventful though ...weird looking at your route from the back, but should be useful should the need arise! Nice days ride.....


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Aug 2021)

Got a ride in for August. Haven't been out for about 3 weeks - Work, weather and being-father-of-the-bride got in the way. :-)

But a 50k trip today - from home, headed to Kilwinning, Torranyard, Dunlop, stop for a coffee at the Dunlop Dairy farm shop - first time there, can recommend it - lots of other cyclists on the road and at the farm shop!

Back via Stewarton, with a diversion to avoid a road closure.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Aug 2021)

August ride completed. I always struggle during the school holidays, but it's now in the bag and any further rides I can shoehorn in will be a bonus.


----------



## Gibbo9 (17 Aug 2021)

A very slow month for me here in Taiwan. Since the beginning of the month we have had 2 typhoons and 3 small earthquakes. Earthquakes aside the typhoons really put paid to me getting any out door cycling done, so much so that I decided to invest in a turbo trainer which arrives next week.

The weather finally cleared with a positive forecast last Friday, this allowed me to get out early Saturday morning for what was intended to be the first 50 of the month. However, as these things do, because I was enjoying myself I just kept going and got in a 100 to get the month off and running. Another 50 yesterday to get the week off to a good start, legs are feeling good so I am planning some hill work tomorrow, as long as this weather stays good.

I have managed to check through all your posts whilst I have been idle and some of them and the photos have kept me quite entertained.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2021)

steverob said:


> *January:* 3 rides, 4 points
> *February: *4 rides, 8 points
> *March: *5 rides, 8 points
> *April: *5 rides, 8 points
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm expecting your fastest 50km ,50m and 100km ,closed roads no excuses unless there's a massive headwind  or a big hill , By the way the year I did it we got one of those cream buns at the finish it didn't last long


----------



## steverob (20 Aug 2021)

13 rider said:


> I'm expecting your fastest 50km ,50m and 100km ,closed roads no excuses unless there's a massive headwind  or a big hill , By the way the year I did it we got one of those cream buns at the finish it didn't last long



Unfortunately due to Covid restrictions, there’s no Harry Gow Dream Rings (to give them their full title) at the finish line this year. You just go and pick up a goodie bag from a large pile which also contains your medal and then disperse as soon as possible.

However that hasn’t stopped me from tracking down a Harry Gow bakery on my ride yesterday and picking up a cake of my own (or two) to make up for it!


----------



## fatjel (22 Aug 2021)

Did my regular route today and pleasantly surprised to find the road has been resurfaced 
Turns out the Tour of Britain are riding the only flat road for miles around too.


----------



## Gibbo9 (24 Aug 2021)

Managed to get out at the weekend with a couple of friends. We completed a route I had done previously but added some extra km beyond the usual turning point. So pleased that we did as it meant we got to see the Wulai waterfall. After the obligatory photo stop we headed back the way we came via a very pleasant coffee shop. Lovely ride for a Saturday morning.

Obligatory waterfall selfie





Another one without my ugly mug.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2021)

Monthly update time a few days to go and hopefully a 3 day weekend for most of us .
We have 25 riders fully posted up for August ,2 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread in @AndreaJ ( who updates at the end of the month ) and @tallliman ( who's just tardy ) I will have words when we ride together on Sunday !! .So a short nudge list of just 3 so nudge nudge @cosmicbike ,@slow scot and @Houthakker


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Aug 2021)

Nudge noted, might be a bit tight this month, had the builders in and a week away. Working until 30th now too....


----------



## Domus (27 Aug 2021)

The Lotus 7 club have a new charity, we now support, Prostate Cancer Research. Due to the demographic of it's members it seems an obvious choice.
On average 150 men each day are diagnosed and so some groups are driving 150 miles spelling out the word Prostate by visiting towns and villages beginning with P through to E.

Our local group Lancashire and District, also do a bit of cycling so I proposed a ride instead. 
Yesterday six of us rode 90 Kms (yes I know it's not 150) 
from Prescot to Edenfield visiting, Rainford, Orrell, Tyldesdley, Ainsworth, Tottington and Edenfield. The ride included 884 metres of climbing and one member was extremely pleased after the longest ride he has done since his treatment for bladder cancer. 
Up to now we have raised well over £500 with more to come.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Aug 2021)

Squeezed in this morning, working nights but not giving this one up!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2021)

I managed to bank another ride in this morning when my wife announced last night that she was having a lie in and a quiet morning this morning due to an exceptionally busy working week and a busy family day yesterday. I said she deserved it... and then got my kit ready for the today's club ride! A steady social ride with an obligatory coffee stop though I had nothing as I'd volunteered to guard the bikes while the rest went in and as the café was running on skeleton staff, they were taking a rather long time and I didn't want to join the inordinately long queue.


----------



## Houthakker (31 Aug 2021)

Well thats me out I'm afraid. Sad after completing the last two years but have been busy every weekend this month and pinned my hopes of a 50k ride on the last few days which I had booked off. Unfortunately I spent all of that time digging out the lawn and shovelling new topsoil in (6 tonnes single handed) that I was knackered at the end of each day and too stiff in the mornings to contemplate a ride. 
Never mind, I'll try to keep with the spirit of the challenge for the rest of this year and will be back in next year!
Good luck to everyone still in for the rest of this year.


----------



## footloose crow (31 Aug 2021)

*August review:*

1/8. Castelnaud - Salviac - Castelnaud. (Lot region of France) 55k
5/8. Rocamadour and across the Causse de Quercy. (as above). 66k
7/8. Across the Causse de Quercy in a big, aimless circle (again...there are no settlements to mention, just open country). 65k
9/8. Limueil and Bugue from Castelnaud. 69k
10/8. Daglan cycle trail and then cross country on small lanes and empty countryside to caravan. 58k
11/8. Big circle along both banks of Dordogne. 78k
17/8. Truro- Padstow- Goss Moor - Truro. It is so crowded in Cornwall compared to France! 110k
22/8. Devon Delight audax. 109k
25/8. Truro- Marazion - Camborne -Pool - Redruth - Truro. 96k
29/8. Around Goss Moor from Truro. 61k

Going sailing now for three weeks so September could be tricky.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2021)

Houthakker said:


> Well thats me out I'm afraid. Sad after completing the last two years but have been busy every weekend this month and pinned my hopes of a 50k ride on the last few days which I had booked off. Unfortunately I spent all of that time digging out the lawn and shovelling new topsoil in (6 tonnes single handed) that I was knackered at the end of each day and too stiff in the mornings to contemplate a ride.
> Never mind, I'll try to keep with the spirit of the challenge for the rest of this year and will be back in next year!
> Good luck to everyone still in for the rest of this year.


Thats a shame but sometimes life gets in the way . Good job on moving 6 tonnes !!!


----------



## slow scot (1 Sep 2021)

Just to say I’m still in, but have not got around to posting. I have no excuses and deserve the most severe of nudges!!


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Sep 2021)

I have officially started a new job today after being made redundant from my last job after 27 years due to my bosses ill health and Wednesday is my new day off, a 50km ride was a much needed distraction. I have updated the thread (late) with last months rides and even added todays! Bit disappointed that I wasn't first though!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Sep 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> I have officially started a new job today after being made redundant from my last job after 27 years due to my bosses ill health and Wednesday is my new day off, a 50km ride was a much needed distraction. I have updated the thread (late) with last months rides and even added todays! Bit disappointed that I wasn't first though!


Congratulations on the new job! 

Being made redundant when it's not your fault is not fun. Enjoy your new challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2021)

@AndreaJ you were first in the UK ,@Gibbo9 does have a time difference advantage . Good luck with your new job


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Congratulations on the new job!
> 
> Being made redundant when it's not your fault is not fun. Enjoy your new challenge.


Thank you


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> @AndreaJ you were first in the UK ,@Gibbo9 does have a time difference advantage . Good luck with your new job


Thank you


----------



## Gibbo9 (2 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> @AndreaJ you were first in the UK ,@Gibbo9 does have a time difference advantage . Good luck with your new job



Indeed I do, 7 hours currently. I purposely went out very late yesterday to give someone the opportunity to post first. Apologies @AndreaJ and congratulations on the new job 😊


----------



## 13 rider (2 Sep 2021)

August update we have 29 riders fully posted up .Just one rider dropping out in @Houthakker . Despite being late posting for August  @slow scot has already got himself of September's nudge list . Congratulations to the 4 riders off the mark already Edit make that 5 riders


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Sep 2021)

Gibbo9 said:


> Indeed I do, 7 hours currently. I purposely went out very late yesterday to give someone the opportunity to post first. Apologies @AndreaJ and congratulations on the new job 😊


Thank you


----------



## Saluki (5 Sep 2021)

Got my September metric half in last night after bike bud being hot and cold all day. Will be over, won’t be over, getting in car, not coming..... 
I went last night as I was in an annoyed state and a bike ride is cheaper than bail money.

I had a marvellous ride and took the Genesis as I wasn’t really sure where I was going to go. I sort of made the route up as I went along. When I had passed Postwick, and on the DNR cycle path, I headed to Plumstead, then Blofield Heath on a whim. The joy of no bike bud right there.
I just kept riding straight over junctions as I knew where I was heading, even in the pitch dark. At Woodbastwick I took a quick shot of The Fur & Feathers pub sign, headed on to Rackheath instead of stopping there. Posher clientele at night and figured some scruffy cyclist would be horrific for their delicate sensibilities.
At Rackheath, I got back on the ‘pedalways’ route and carried on round, past Spixworth up the little cul-de-sac (for motor vehicles) having forgotten it’s a popular dogging spot - sped up a bit there and kept on at a bit of a pace. Was going to say ‘at a bit of a lick’ but didn’t want to give you all the wrong idea.
Took a wrong turn at St Faiths but it was fine as on roads that I know exceedingly well plus it missed out the spooky Scooby Doo woods. Easy ride back home and it was ace.

Unsure, at this time, about the 100km ride. Harder without a cycling buddy. One gets coffee the other stays with the bikes, easier for routing etc. I do find, after 18 months of living and working alone, that longer rides are better with other or others. I have lots more of September left to work something out. I do know that bike locks exist. I have several. It’s just nice to have company on a longer ride.


----------



## Willd (5 Sep 2021)

Oxfordshire's definately more hilly 







Trip to visit my mum's grave at Great Tew


----------



## aferris2 (9 Sep 2021)

A close repeat of Augusts ride for this month.
Waited for the mist to go and the sun to come out but was all coudy again before I wheeled the bike out. That was probably a good thing because it was quite warm enough without bright sunshine trying to heat it up further. Managed to reach the park in Chelmsford at lunchtime so lots of people out and about on foot. Lots of groups doing the "lets go out for a group walk to play with our phones". It is amusing to watch them narrowly avoiding bollards whcih are scattered around the paths.
One amusing close pass. Oncoming car had to pull right over and stop while Mr "I own the road" came past. He got suitable hand gestures and beeps from the car who stopped, and the car behind him. I just shrugged my shoulders.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Sep 2021)

Lots of 'stuff' going on so really wasn't sure how to get this month done. Had to take the 'van for a new fridge to be replaced under warranty which meant a trip to Southampton, so stuck the bike on. New fridge was going to be 2.5 hours, so I ambled around and about. Saw lots of folks with rucksacks and sleeping bags, tents and so forth. Only twigged it is the IOW festival this weekend when I got nearer the port. Miles done, and only 3 months to go.


----------



## fatjel (16 Sep 2021)

Rubbish cold for a couple of weeks so feeling even weaker than usual. Managed to get it done and only 3 to go


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2021)

Monthly update time with 1 weekend to go warning . We have 19 riders fully posted up for Sept ,which leaves a longer nudge list of 10 . So a gentle nudge for @Spinney ,@Domus ,@tallliman ,@Rob and Alison ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@stoatsngroats ,@footloose crow ,@PatrickPending ,@Chap sur le velo and @Nomadski . Apologies if you are on the nudge list incorrectly as I've took my eyes of the ball during my holidays


----------



## stoatsngroats (23 Sep 2021)

It’s probably going to be impossible for me to do a September ride, but thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Sep 2021)

All updated now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Sep 2021)

Thanks for the reminder @13 rider I may struggle as I've started commuting by bike to my new job and I'm knackered! 40km-ish a day plus all day at work on my feet is taking its toll until I get used to it.

I could try to an extend an evening commute though... although most days I'm in a rush to get back for my second, unpaid job as Dad's Taxi


----------



## Domus (25 Sep 2021)

Been ill for almost 4 weeks, nausea, runny nose, aches and lethargy. Last ride was August 29. Missed the FNRttC Blackpool ride but have just managed 4 of 5 days on a Cheshire tour to get my September rides in, hotels were booked and paid for so thought why not. Had my railcard just in case. Bailed on the last day and got a train most of the way home. Still feeling unwell will post rides later. Thought I would miss out this month and spoil my record but muddled through.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2021)

Domus said:


> Been ill for almost 4 weeks, nausea, runny nose, aches and lethargy. Last ride was August 29. Missed the FNRttC Blackpool ride but have just managed 4 of 5 days on a Cheshire tour to get my September rides in, hotels were booked and paid for so thought why not. Had my railcard just in case. Bailed on the last day and got a train most of the way home. Still feeling unwell will post rides later. Thought I would miss out this month and spoil my record but muddled through.


I presumed you ruled out covid !! . Well done on muddling through ,hopefully you recovery full soon


----------



## Domus (25 Sep 2021)

2 negative tests


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Jan-Aug 9 points.
> 
> September 1 point, total 10!
> 
> ...


Well done . Hopefully the car past ,if not drop it off next week for a retest and you can get October's in


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> Well done . Hopefully the car past ,if not drop it off next week for a retest and you can get October's in



Yes, 1 advisory for a tyre, but still good for a few hundred miles.
I have a week off in October so that’s all sorted, that leaves 2 more to do, which Ill struggle with, but I hopefully going to get this first year ✅ off… 😁👏👏


----------



## footloose crow (25 Sep 2021)

Thanks for the reminder @13rider. Been away all month sailing; not great for the legs...feeling very unfit.






I only borrowed the boat.....

Managed a ride yesterday on my return. Truro - Perranporth - St Agnes - Truro which is just 42k so haven't yet qualified. Felt like hard work.... and it rained. Audax in Falmouth/Lizard (100k) tomorrow which may be a trial and will try to get one more ride in before end of month.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2021)

footloose crow said:


> Truro - Perranporth - St Agnes - Truro


You Picked a flat route then .
My week in Cornwall reminded me just how Lumpy it is


----------



## footloose crow (25 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> You Picked a flat route then .
> My week in Cornwall reminded me just how Lumpy it is


Snakes and ladders country. Climb uphill painfully slowly and then slither down a gravelly, twisting road the other side holding the brakes all the way. Then repeat.


----------



## PatrickPending (25 Sep 2021)

September's done, 58K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - - Claybrooke Parva -frolesworth - Leire - Dunton Basett - Ashby Parva - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Still trying to run 200km plus a month - passed 200k on Thursday so out for a ride....somehow managed to completely forget my helmet so spent half the ride wondering if id leftit on a bench in Willoughby Waterlys...alas no Id left it at home!


----------



## C R (26 Sep 2021)

September 26th

St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Bransford, Leigh, Alfrick, Knightwick, Martley, Great Wittley, Shrawley, Holt Heath, Ombersley, Hadley, Ladywood, Fernhill Heath, Claines, Warndon, Worcester Country Park, home.

68.7km


----------



## footloose crow (26 Sep 2021)

I am still in the challenge!
26 Sept: Cornwall 100 audax: Falmouth - Gweek - St Antony- St Keverne- Lizard- Helston- Porkellis- Halvasso - Falmouth. 101k 1400m uphill. Hard work!


----------



## Spinney (27 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time with 1 weekend to go warning . We have 19 riders fully posted up for Sept ,which leaves a longer nudge list of 10 . So a gentle nudge for @Spinney ,@Domus ,@tallliman ,@Rob and Alison ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@stoatsngroats ,@footloose crow ,@PatrickPending ,@Chap sur le velo and @Nomadski . Apologies if you are on the nudge list incorrectly as I've took my eyes of the ball during my holidays


Just done it!
Tripped up on top of a mountain in Scotland early last week and sprained my wrist (given where I was, a bloody good job I didn't damage an ankle). Has taken until today for the wrist to be up to 30 miles on a bike!


----------



## Jenkins (27 Sep 2021)

Would it be wrong to admit that I got another qualifying ride in today on a Tour Des Stations D'essence?


Basically a ride around the local petrol stations to check out the situation.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2021)

Update for September we have 27 riders fully posted up ,leaving 2 riders yet to declare in @LeetleGreyCells and @Nomadski .Hopefully they are just late posters
Congratulations to @Jon George on reclaiming his first poster for the month position with October's ride done on the 1st
On a more serious note a fellow halfer has been out and riden 49km !!!! I mean 49km!!!  Do you now what that does to my cycling OCD .Then they posted about it in another thread and said it's the 2nd time they done it . Not naming names this time but you know who you are ,Don't let it happen again


----------



## footloose crow (4 Oct 2021)

13 rider said:


> Update for September we have 27 riders fully posted up ,leaving 2 riders yet to declare in @LeetleGreyCells and @Nomadski .Hopefully they are just late posters
> Congratulations to @Jon George on reclaiming his first poster for the month position with October's ride done on the 1st
> On a more serious note a fellow halfer has been out and riden 49km !!!! I mean 49km!!!  Do you now what that does to my cycling OCD .Then they posted about it in another thread and said it's the 2nd time they done it . Not naming names this time but you know who you are ,Don't let it happen again



Its only a number!

I will have another go on Wednesday........and promise to watch the kilometre counter rather than daydream. Sometimes that ride is 50k and sometimes its 49k. Same route each time. Celtic lanes are a bit weird. I think they move around at night.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2021)

footloose crow said:


> Its only a number!
> 
> I will have another go on Wednesday........and promise to watch the kilometre counter rather than daydream. Sometimes that ride is 50k and sometimes its 49k. Same route each time. Celtic lanes are a bit weird. I think they move around at night.


At least you owned up


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2021)

Some of my previous posts came back to bite me in the bum . Been off work today a bit of DIY jobs done this morning finally ready to ride and it's raining . Waited for it to stop and off I went can I make it round dry . Got half way round my St Bernards loop when the dark clouds gathered altered the route to get nearer home to bail if required . Managed to get to 28.5 miles dry ,got home on 30.2 miles !! .so went straight past home getting wetter for .5 of a mile and back to get past 50km


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Oct 2021)

I'm out, I'm afraid. I couldn't get a 50km ride in as all the commuting and riding for work has been knackering me out. Hopefully, as I become fitter and used to the daily mileage, I'll be able to start again next year.


----------



## footloose crow (6 Oct 2021)

*October done...*

Truro - Mawla -Illogan -Hayle - Penzance - Marazion- Goldithney - Godolphin - Four Lanes - Frogpool- Cusgarne - Bissoe - Truro. 110k 

I only wrote down all these place names because I like the sound they make. 

Thought I better make up for the disappointing 49k on Sunday with a number that is definitely more than 50 and is a nice even number as well.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Oct 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *October done...*
> 
> Truro - Mawla -Illogan -Hayle - Penzance - Marazion- Goldithney - Godolphin - Four Lanes - Frogpool- Cusgarne - Bissoe - Truro. 110k
> 
> ...


Why didn't you ride another km to get a Nelson (111 )in cricket parlance


----------



## Gibbo9 (8 Oct 2021)

I haven't posted for a while as I have been very busy with work and have just not had time. I have had a busy couple of weeks with soe excellent riding, some very early mornings and late evenings on the bike. I am taking a much needed week off next week and plan to explore Taiwan, mostly by bike.

In the meantime some pics below of recent rides:

Beside the seaside, lovely and flat










Sunset by the river















Love this bridge at night


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Oct 2021)

A plan to get to Southampton was unfortunately a few miles too far today, I didn’t realise that Gosport was at the bottom of a few hills (that’s how spoiled I am in Bognor Regis!).

so, Bognor Regis, Hunston, Chichester (along the canal), Bosham, Emsworth, Havant, Portsmouth, Gosport, Brockhurst, Titchfield, Warsash, Bursledon for 40 miles, then Chichester to home makes a total of 46 miles.

the new bus Lane between Gosport and south Fareham is very interesting. And was pretty busy from the look of it, I think this could be a great way to go forward with fast public transport, and cycleways.

I’m still in the challenge! 😀👏


----------



## Domus (11 Oct 2021)

Managed a ride to Arnside on Friday, only to find my favourite café closed. 
Had a poor espresso from a Rio machine and turned for home rather than climb up to Silverdale. The man flu / shocking cold lurgy thing that lasted almost a month is still having an effect on me. It was a 58 Kms round trip back to Grange and I was absolutely goosed when I got back. So glad I missed out on the Silverdale - Storth loop. Back home in Sunny Radcliffe, may venture out on Friday.


----------



## aferris2 (13 Oct 2021)

October done. Just 2 more to go but the temperature really has dropped so I'm having to force myself to get out and ride. I guess this is what the challenge is all about. Really must get some new gloves. Fingers have gone and there's almost nothing left on the palms.
There's been a huge hole in the road coming in to Billericay for months. It's just round a blind bend and you have to get right in the middle to miss it. There's been an hazard warning for a while now. Today, there were two of them, and yes, its even bigger than before. Yet another road report to the council coming up!


----------



## Domus (15 Oct 2021)

The sun was shining, the sky was blue but it was blooming chilly this morning. 
Out towards Burnley via Bury and Edenfield, the climb up to Deerplay was a toughie with more traffic than I expected maybe some diversion I don't know about. A delicious lunch of avocado, lettuce and tomato on toasted brown bread washed down with equally good coffee at Anna's in Weir. I recommend this place, my fourth visit and yet to find a fault. 
Very chilly downhill after lunch, very thankful for both arm and leg warmers. Autumn very much here in Lancashire.


----------



## Domus (21 Oct 2021)

Another bright sunny but cold morning. Went north west into a cold wind to Chorley then through Brinscall, Belmont and home via Harwood. Cracking clear blue sky but blooming chilly wind from the north. Autumn bib longs and full gloves. Won't be long before full winter gear inc boots.

Belmont Reservoir


----------



## bruce1530 (23 Oct 2021)

This month has been a struggle. Not been on the bike for over a month - was a bit unwell earlier in the month, and felt very weak afterwards. And a serious lack of motivation. I'd done a fair bit of fettling to the bike - new tyres, mudguards back on for the winter - but hadn't even taken it on a test run round the block.

Planned to get out for a ride this morning, planned to be out for 8.30. Got the bike out of the garage, checked the tyres. All OK. It's a bit breezy. Thought maybe I should postpone. I couldn't find my water bottle. Another reason to postpone. The gasman is coming to service the boiler in the afternoon. Another reason to.... realised that I was procrastinating. I really just didn't feel like riding, but knew it'd be better when I got out. I'll do a short ride - 8k to the country park, then back.... get me back into the way of it.

10.00 before I got out. Slow start - it really was quite windy, and I turned into the wind when I left the house - makes the return trip easier. Didn't really enjoy the first mile or two, but once off the main road, and onto quieter roads with hedges to give shelter, it was better.

8k, I'm at the gates of the country park, but kept going. Might even have had the glimmer of a smile!

Through Irvine town centre, out the other side, passing an industrial estate, stopped for a quick coffee. Normally I'd save that for the half way mark, and 11k seemed too early.

It's a coffee shop I use regularly - a converted container on an industrial unit. They serve good coffee, cakes, sandwiches, sup, burgers etc. But the Saturday staff maybe didn't have the same experience as the weekday team. "Espresso? Is that just an ordinary coffee with milk?" "No, that's an Americano with milk. Espresso is the small strong one, black". "Ah, the wee toty one". A great west-of-scotland word. After the lesson, the coffee was fine.

Back on the road, passing through an industrial estate, spied a brand new path. Nicely tarmacced and kerbed, no signs. And obviously complete - no sign of any building works. I wonder where that goes? Followed it for maybe 500m, towards the dual carriageway, where it went into a bridge under the road, then ended!
Looks like it'll eventually link up with the new housing on the other side of the dual carriageway, so will be a useful link.











Back to the main road, and eventually I linked up with NCN7. At one time, the national cycle route took a diversion off the main road, through a woodland area and wildlife reserve. A pleasant ride, but not really recommended in bad weather. The main NCN route now stays on the main road, but I decided to take the old route - hadn't been there for ages. Saw plenty of wildlife - some birds of prey, and a squirrel!

On to troon, took the path beside the golf courses, and to Prestwick airport.

I'd heard there was increased traffic at Prestwick recently, and it's going to be busy over the next few weeks during COP26. Two large military planes at the end of the runway - one was Kuwait Air Forces and the other didn't show up on Flighttracker - so must be top secret!

Watched them take off, then turned back for home. Wind behind me now, so a good pace. Along the Troon golf course path, followed the main road to Irvine, Kilwinning and home. Got to the house, looked at Strava, 49.8k on the clock. Couldn't leave it there, so a quick spin "round the block" to round it up.

Despite the reluctant start, a very pleasant morning.


----------



## PatrickPending (24 Oct 2021)

Only just got round to adding my ride 2 weeks ago - 82Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Stanford on Avon - Guilsborough - Nasenby - Sibbertoft - Marston Trussel - Laughton - Mosely - Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby - I did get off and walk - a ford on a route back from Marston Trussel to Laughton that I took looked a tad deep so I took the bridge. Was a lovely ride, nice weather too!


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2021)

Rode the short route of the Tour of Worcester today. The route was 55 miles, and I thought I would get my first metric century by riding to the start instead of taking the car, as the start was only six miles from home. 

Three hills on the route, including Ankerdine, which I ended up walking about half, and to top it off I made navigation error which added another 9 miles. The last ten miles were a bit of a struggle with cramping and glucose levels playing up, but managed the route, including detour in four and a half hours. Total distance door to door 74.4 miles, in five hours and sixteen minutes riding time. The weather held, and only started raining as I was closing the garage door. 

Big thank you to my friend James, who is a quicker rider than me, but waited patiently as I bimbled up the last few ramps.


----------



## Domus (24 Oct 2021)

First ride with The Chorlton Wanderers since lockdown, just five hardy souls braved the strong winds and blustery showers. For me, Chorlton water park is 20 Kms from home via Manchester City centre so any ride they do I need to add 40Kms to. Not much climbing south of Chorlton but todays wind certainly made up for it. As I got near to home I calculated I would finish with about 96 Kms so I girded my loins and added a loop around Bury town centre to end up with 102.8 Kms and 700 metres of upness.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2021)

Monthly update time and last weekend reminder
We have 21 riders fully posted up 3 riders with rides done but yet the challenge thread in @tallliman ,@AndreaJ and @footloose crow . Leaving 3 riders on the nudge list ,So a gentle nudge for @slow scot ,@fatjel and @Chap sur le velo . A double nudge for @Nomadski who is yet to post a Sept or Oct ride 
Well done everyone two more to go


----------



## footloose crow (27 Oct 2021)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time and last weekend reminder
> We have 21 riders fully posted up 3 riders with rides done but yet the challenge thread in @tallliman ,@AndreaJ and @footloose crow . Leaving 3 riders on the nudge list ,So a gentle nudge for @slow scot ,@fatjel and @Chap sur le velo . A double nudge for @Nomadski who is yet to post a Sept or Oct ride
> Well done everyone two more to go



I posted something on 3 October? Truro - Penzance -Truro 110k. Is that what you meant?


----------



## 13 rider (27 Oct 2021)

footloose crow said:


> I posted something on 3 October? Truro - Penzance -Truro 110k. Is that what you meant?


Yes just me being pedantic as you posted it in the chatzone thread ,so I now you've done a ride which is really all that matters ,Just update the challenge when your ready please ,no rush


----------



## 13 rider (27 Oct 2021)

2 more fully posted up in @fatjel and @Chap sur le velo well done both


----------



## footloose crow (27 Oct 2021)

*October rides (over 50k)*

6/10: Truro- Penzance -Truro. 110 km 1267m 
10/10: Truro- Wadebridge - North coast seaside - Truro. 123 km. 1598m
17/10: Mad March audax. 103km 1226m.

Thats it for the month now as I have sciatica (or something) and my wife says no more riding!


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Oct 2021)

Another ride done and Challenge thread updated


----------



## 13 rider (31 Oct 2021)

End of the month update everyone with rides for Sept posted are now fully posted up for Oct . 27 of us still in well done everyone


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2021)

Blast - not first to post for November! 
I was planning to do a number of circuits of a route I devised during the first lockdown, but some roadworks put paid to that. So did some other loops I've done in the past and aimed for a time past my usual for this distance as my gauge. A quick check on Google Maps when I got home and found that's another month done without needing to hop on the bike again for an estate circuit to make up the distance. 
Must admit, it still gives me an immense sense of chuffness when I complete another one of these.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2021)

Well done @Eribiste first to post a November ride beating @Jon George into a disappointed second place


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2021)

aronbarcelona said:


> September 29 - first ever 50K, down to Leatherhead from Highbury via Richmond Park. 1 pt, more to come hopefully!


Well done on your first 50km . The challenge is all about getting people out riding a bit further a bit more often . The challenge runs Jan to Dec to get a bronze Star that you may see in people's signature . Please feel free to post anymore 50km + rides this year and get in training for the 2022 version . Be warned in can get addictive . It's a friendly challenge and your just challenging yourself it's not a competition. Looking forward to more posts


----------



## Chap sur le velo (2 Nov 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *October rides (over 50k)*
> 
> 6/10: Truro- Penzance -Truro. 110 km 1267m
> 10/10: Truro- Wadebridge - North coast seaside - Truro. 123 km. 1598m
> ...


Get well soon. 
Since my recent trip to Cornwall I read your posts, reimagine those hills and then have to lie down...


----------



## Domus (3 Nov 2021)

Chilly but bright morning so off on the bike after 10 days or so of either biblical weather or domestic duties. Green Arms Road tackled for the first time in a few months the views across the moors were spectacular shame about the chilly head wind. Very welcome beans on toast and hot coffee in the tea room in Wheelton, then a bit of a slog through Chorley and Horwich to finish with 66.8 Kms and 940 metres of upness.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2021)

Up and running for Nov . A day off work but had car booked in for its first service ,so bike in the back drop car off ride to favourite cafe for breakfast ,home and wait for call to collect . Got the call as I headed home with 30 miles on the clock garage 9 miles away so went the longer way to bag an imperial half 50.5 miles . Perhaps that's why the cars only got 2150 miles on it and the bikes have done 9000+ in the year


----------



## aferris2 (9 Nov 2021)

November ride complete. Almost there!
Had to do a bit of mid ride re-planning as the roadworks up the top of Chelmsford have changed again. This time they have moved the cycle path to the other side of the road so instead of having to cross just two carriageways we now have to cross 9. Anyway, I was about 5 miles short on the total distance so had to do a quick loop down by the resevoir.
Doesn't it get dark early! Must think about getting some lights on.


----------



## PatrickPending (20 Nov 2021)

November's done - 52K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - Walcote (and back up the same road to add approx 6K - Walton - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Peatling Magna -Countesthorpe - Blaby 

still also trying to run 200K a month (although I'm trying for 300 this month as Ive already done 236K) - this is impacting my cycling as I have no energy left haha!


----------



## bruce1530 (21 Nov 2021)

Last month I said:


bruce1530 said:


> This month has been a struggle. Not been on the bike for over a month - was a bit unwell earlier in the month, and felt very weak afterwards. And a serious lack of motivation. I'd done a fair bit of fettling to the bike - new tyres, mudguards back on for the winter - but hadn't even taken it on a test run round the block.



This month hasn't been any easier. Only out once last month, and once this month so far. Serious lack of motivation, combined with poor weather and being a wee bit under the weather.

But last night I had a covid and flu booster, and was determined to prove that I was OK 

Easy trip along the coast to Largs - flat, and if I take the main road, it's exactly 20k from my house to the ferry slipway.

Cold morning, first time this year I've been in the 'winter boots".

Slow start - there was a strong wind from the north, so in my face, and the coast road is pretty exposed. Not particularly pleasant. 
8k in, took a detour out to Portencross - more pleasant, as sheltered by the hill - admired the view at the car park, then took the farm road back, and then the bridleway past Hunterstion castle.

Back on the main road, back into the wind. Thru Fairlie, then followed the path past the marina and "the Pencil" and into Largs. Normally I stay on the road for that bit, but took the path to keep away from the traffic.

Arrived at Largs. Coffeee stop - but my usual cafe is closed - looks like the loss of custom during lockdown hasn't been sustainable.,
Quick coffee somewhere else, watched the world go by for 10 mins, then a loop round Largs and back home via main road.

Should have been good, with wind behind me - but the wind had dropped off :-(

Nearly home - take a loop round the town the long way to get a few extra k.

51k.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Nov 2021)

Well after catching the delightful covid on 1st November, a combination of being not allowed out and recovering meant the lowest miles I've done any month for years. I managed a 9 mile ride last week and felt wrecked, so today was not without trepidation. Commute bike so I could take it easy and use towpaths, a non-hilly route and no rush. I was very determined to get it done, I've dropped the longer challenges for various reasons but this one I refuse! Tired but done, hopefully have a bit of fitness back for next month.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Well after catching the delightful covid on 1st November, a combination of being not allowed out and recovering meant the lowest miles I've done any month for years. I managed a 9 mile ride last week and felt wrecked, so today was not without trepidation. Commute bike so I could take it easy and use towpaths, a non-hilly route and no rush. I was very determined to get it done, I've dropped the longer challenges for various reasons but this one I refuse! Tired but done, hopefully have a bit of fitness back for next month.


Well done great determination . I was just thinking about compiling the monthly nudge list so you missed a mention on it


----------



## Chap sur le velo (23 Nov 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Well after catching the delightful covid on 1st November, a combination of being not allowed out and recovering meant the lowest miles I've done any month for years. I managed a 9 mile ride last week and felt wrecked, so today was not without trepidation. Commute bike so I could take it easy and use towpaths, a non-hilly route and no rush. I was very determined to get it done, I've dropped the longer challenges for various reasons but this one I refuse! Tired but done, hopefully have a bit of fitness back for next month.


Wow well done. i had a light dose last Christmas. First ride 10 days after diagnosis was back on bike and struggled with 16km. After that it quickly returned to previous levels. Wishing you a speedy full recovery and you are entirely right to take it a bit easier. Good luck.


----------



## footloose crow (24 Nov 2021)

*November - I have a problem....*

A slipped disc is putting pressure on my sciatic nerves. Been four weeks now and I can just about walk a mile on the flat with gritted teeth. Broken sleep, constant pain. I have been allowed by physio to use turbo trainer for up to 30 minutes twice a day so have discovered Zwift. There are even audax events on Zwift. Static cycling is relatively pain free.

But I can't cycle outside.

MRI tonight but doc thinks another 4-6 weeks before cycling any kind of distance. This happens every year....broken collar bone last year, jaundice and blocked bile duct the year before, something else the year before that. I never get a whole year done.

I was hoping all month that it would improve - and it is but not fast enough.

If I manage a 50k ride on Zwift including hills etc, would that count?? I completely understand the reasons why it wouldn't. I am not even sure I can cycle for 2.5 hours on my turbo but prepared to give it a go on the last days of the month.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *November - I have a problem....*
> 
> A slipped disc is putting pressure on my sciatic nerves. Been four weeks now and I can just about walk a mile on the flat with gritted teeth. Broken sleep, constant pain. I have been allowed by physio to use turbo trainer for up to 30 minutes twice a day so have discovered Zwift. There are even audax events on Zwift. Static cycling is relatively pain free.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking about you as I'm prepping the nudge list and had seen your post ( audax thread ?) about your injury.
I wouldn't allow turbo rides under normal circumstances but as I'm going soft these days and under these circumstances 10 months in and unable to ride outside . If your happy that it counts and it doesn't upset the majority I'm happy to let stand 
Do not do yourself any damage by attempting this if your body says stop please stop


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Nov 2021)

13 rider said:


> I was just thinking about you as I'm prepping the nudge list and had seen your post ( audax thread ?) about your injury.
> I wouldn't allow turbo rides under normal circumstances but as I'm going soft these days and under these circumstances 10 months in and unable to ride outside . If your happy that it counts and it doesn't upset the majority I'm happy to let stand
> Do not do yourself any damage by attempting this if your body says stop please stop


Wot he said


----------



## footloose crow (24 Nov 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Wot he said


I am slightly overcome with emotion at your kindness…must be the red wine. I promise I won’t carry on if it hurts. My wife won’t let me.

It has been genuinely tough mentally as well as physically this last month and I need something to look forward to. Thank you.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2021)

It's monthly round up time and last weekend warning for those yet to ride 
We have 17 riders fully posted up for November , 3 riders with rides done but yet to update the challenge thread in @AndreaJ ,@cosmicbike and @tallliman . That leaves 7 riders yet to declare so a nudge for @Bazzer ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot ,@fatjel ,@stoatsngroats ,@Chap sur le velo and the gentlest nudge for @footloose crow . Good luck everyone I can see the finish line


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks, it was unfortunate to leave so late, but there you go, I’m not able to prioritise cycling as much as I would like.
> but failing in the 11th month is still a success, and the year has been great _because_ of this challenge…. I wish I could retire and have more time 👏😀
> Thanks for your efforts, and kindness and support over the duration, and too from everyone else…. It’s a great place to be!


Yes 10 consecutive months is a success I didn't mean to belittle your achievement if that's how it came across .
Just editted my original post to read spot not stop re 2022


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Nov 2021)

@13 rider no upset at all, didn’t even read your post that way!
I’m totally happy with my efforts, and really appreciate this thread as a motivational support, PLUS, I’ve enjoyed forcing those rides I had to do to try to complete the year….
Roll on 2022 😀👏👏


----------



## Willd (28 Nov 2021)

Arrgh back to tights and taking ten minutes to get dressed  Tested out a new pair of shoe covers and could still feel my toes thirty miles later, so they're a success  Had intended to do a fifty mile route, but opted for a flatter 50 km instead. Nice and dry though, still haven't put mudguards back on yet


----------



## fatjel (29 Nov 2021)

Did 50km round my local velodrome. Hope that is allowed. It is outdoors.
My toes are very cold , Might have to invest in some of those shoe covers


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2021)

fatjel said:


> Did 50km round my local velodrome. Hope that is allowed. It is outdoors.
> My toes are very cold , Might have to invest in some of those shoe covers


Yes it's an outside ride so no problem


----------



## footloose crow (30 Nov 2021)

I did an indoor ride instead.....on the last day possible.

I had some rules: 100% gradient to trainer, so hills felt like hills, no drafting, no cheats, windows wide open and no heating, fan on full blast. 

It was quite hard by the last 10k but happy to have at least tried.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2021)

G


footloose crow said:


> I did an indoor ride instead.....on the last day possible.
> 
> I had some rules: 100% gradient to trainer, so hills felt like hills, no drafting, no cheats, windows wide open and no heating, fan on full blast.
> 
> ...


Well done that man .


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Dec 2021)

As I don’t work on a Wednesday December’s ride is done in the cold, wind and rain! I hate the wind 🙂. Will update the other thread when I dry out and get warm!


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2021)

Over the line!
The ride today was one of the more taxing - I was on my heavier winter bike and the headwind was something else! It took me about half-an-hour longer than normal. But, it_ is _done - I'm really chuffed to have achieved 72 consecutive months. Now all I need to worry about are Christmas presents. 
And I stopped for a photograph.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2021)

We have finishers well done @AndreaJ and @Jon George 
We will call it a draw on first to post , as @AndreaJ was first to post in the chatzone but @Jon George was first to post in the challenge thread


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2021)

November update thanks to a couple of last day efforts we have 26 of us fully posted up . So that leaves 24 of us to get December's done


----------



## Gibbo9 (3 Dec 2021)

footloose crow said:


> I did an indoor ride instead.....on the last day possible.
> 
> I had some rules: 100% gradient to trainer, so hills felt like hills, no drafting, no cheats, windows wide open and no heating, fan on full blast.
> 
> ...


Proper effort that, kudos to you indeed @footloose crow


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2021)

Finisher no3 ,Well done @dickyknees


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2021)

I was going to have a day off the bike, but the lure of the sunshine today was too much, even with a bit of a cold breeze. So that's December done and another year completed. Just my usual clockwise loop out to Westerfield & back but interrupted by a puncture which had to be fixed in a pub car park. Unfortunately I couldn't have a pint while patching the tube as I have to pick my stepfather up in a little while and drive out to meet my mum & sister for a meal after their afternoon out together.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2021)

Finisher no4 ,Well done @Jenkins


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2021)

Finisher no5 ,Well done @Willd


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2021)

Finisher no6 ,That will be me .Day off work so out at 0800 hoping to miss the rain which half worked so an hour in the rain but not to bad . Went out to Ragdale to find some quieter roads to avoid the rush hour . Another year done and dusted


----------



## slow scot (6 Dec 2021)

I managed to escape our awful weather yesterday for a pleasant 50.41km, so I’m another happy finisher.
Thanks again to @13 rider for all his encouragement during the year. I will not comment on his horrendous bullying of us poor “nudgees” who never post on time. 😋


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2021)

Finisher no7 ,Well done @slow scot not only for finishing but avoiding December's nudge list


----------



## Domus (6 Dec 2021)

Not been on the bike for 4 weeks. Mrs Domus having surgery on her broken wrist tomorrow. Thursday looking promising weather wise (dry)
Fingers crossed.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2021)

Anyone wishing to add a star to their signature hopefully you can copy and paste this ( only when you've finished ,I will notice ) . Any issue let me know and I know a friendly mod who can help .
I have noticed @Jon George is proudly displaying his 2021 star


----------



## Domus (9 Dec 2021)

Managed it. Phew. Coffee and toasted tea cake sat outside at Frederick's in the sunshine then home via Chorley Old Road, surprised myself on the climb out of Horwich as heart rate didn't peak as it has in the past. Must be the running I've been doing. Might just sneak another to try out my new bike which Ribble say is almost ready


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2021)

Finisher no8 ,Well done @Domus , delivered on the day promised . A new bike will mean I'm expecting more and longer rides next year


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2021)

Finisher no9 ,Well done @Saluki


----------



## Saluki (11 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> Finisher no9 ,Well done @Saluki


Thank you.
Couldn’t do a 100km last month with the combo of positive LFT and weekend working, as well as during the week, it just didn’t happen. Grotty weather was unhelpful too. I was determined to get the half century challenge done again though.


----------



## gavgav (12 Dec 2021)

December entry done, on a very mild morning, so that’s me completed for another year  Congratulations to all those who have completed already and will do soon. Roll on 2022


----------



## gavgav (12 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> View attachment 621130
> 
> 
> Anyone wishing to add a star to their signature hopefully you can copy and paste this ( only when you've finished ,I will notice ) . Any issue let me know and I know a friendly mod who can help .
> I have noticed @Jon George is proudly displaying his 2021 star


Could I please possibly ask for your friendly moderator to add to my signature for me? Can’t get it to work for some reason, probably because I’m on a phone?! Thanks


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2021)

Finisher no10 ,Well done @gavgav 
@Pat "5mph" Could you please add a bronze Star to @gavgav signature I think he's earnt it


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2021)

Finisher no11 ,Well done @aferris2


----------



## aferris2 (12 Dec 2021)

And we're across the line!
Met Office was showing grey cloud all day but no sign of rain and the wind was not too strong so had to make the most of it.
Kept to my normal route for the most part but went past where I used to work to find a completely deserted building. They've moved to another building down the road but it's smaller meaning that WFH is probably becoming the new normal.
Roads are very wet, muddy and slippery so lots of bends taken with a bit more care than normal. Had to hose the bike down after the ride. First time this year. I'll have to do the chain properly in the next few days but at the moment it's better coated in its protective layer(s) of oily stuff.
An elderly lady on a cycle nearly caught out the car following by just stopping in the middle of the road. No looking, no signal, just stopped to turn right. I twigged what was going on and went down the inside. The ABS on the car saved a potentially nasty incident.

Anyway, 2021 challenge complete. Thanks to @13 rider for keeping us all under control. Congratulations to everyone who has finished, and best of luck to those still in the chase.
January - here we come!


----------



## aferris2 (12 Dec 2021)

@Pat "5mph" Can you add another star (and a lunar crescent) to my signature please?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Dec 2021)

aferris2 said:


> @Pat "5mph" Can you add another star (and a lunar crescent) to my signature please?


Done


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2021)

Willd said:


> *Jan - Jun - 42 points
> July - 6 points
> Aug - 7 points
> Sep - 9 points
> ...


I rode through some of those villages today . Did a loop Leicester ,Lutterworth ,Rugby ,Coventry ,Nuneaton ,Leicester .I was going through Chorley Ash around 13.00


----------



## Willd (12 Dec 2021)

I was home just after 1.

Added my star now I've done 50 miles too, just need another 4 points to get to my target for the year 

Mudguards back on, at least I'm a bit cleaner, even if the bike isn't  Normal gloves and shorts today too, very mild for December.


----------



## Sbudge (12 Dec 2021)

Another year's half century challenge completed, that makes 6 in a row. Doesn't seem to get any easier but still just as rewarding!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2021)

Finisher no12 ,Well done @Sbudge


----------



## Jon George (14 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> View attachment 621130
> 
> 
> Anyone wishing to add a star to their signature hopefully you can copy and paste this ( only when you've finished ,I will notice ) . Any issue let me know and I know a friendly mod who can help .
> I have noticed @Jon George is proudly displaying his 2021 star


I was always have a problem adding these to my signature with copy and paste. What I've found that consistently works is to right-click on the star element, select 'Inspect' from the drop-down menu, click on the piece of html in the window that opens that has the 'star' information. This gives the option of the duplicating the element. 
Job done! 
(There are probably easier ways ...)


----------



## tallliman (15 Dec 2021)

Guess I need to venture outside on a bike at some point. I've found the last few months difficult in trying to find motivation when working from home to leave the house on the bike.


----------



## Willd (15 Dec 2021)

Jon George said:


> I was always have a problem adding these to my signature with copy and paste. What I've found that consistently works is to right-click on the star element, select 'Inspect' from the drop-down menu, click on the piece of html in the window that opens that has the 'star' information. This gives the option of the duplicating the element.
> Job done!
> (There are probably easier ways ...)



Not necessarily easier, but I right clicked on the little bugger and used "Copy image address" and then when in my signature used the "Insert Image" link. As you mention, normal copy and paste doesn't seem to work


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Dec 2021)

I’m over the line too – I’d have hoped to have done it earlier in December but the weather (and other commitments) pushed me back.

A really cold ride today – around 6 degrees, low cloud and a chilly wind from the E. A variation of my normal Gaël, Trémorel, Illifaut triangle – instead of going directly from Gaël to Trémorel, I headed NE and looped through St Onen-la-Chapelle and St Méen-le-Grand – and I came into Trémorel from the E on the V6 Voie Verte – I’d cycled the V6 before but not on my road bike. It’s a gritted surface but better than I remember. Food for thought for future rides in this challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2021)

Finishers no13 and no14 ,Well done @footloose crow (unlucky 13) and @bluenotebob 
Good to see @footloose crow complete this year's after a couple of previous attempts but he keeps coming back for more and surviving an injury crisis this year 
Also good see you @bluenotebob finish again after last year's attempt was halted by Frances strict lockdown


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2021)

tallliman said:


> Guess I need to venture outside on a bike at some point. I've found the last few months difficult in trying to find motivation when working from home to leave the house on the bike.


If the weather holds I was thinking a post Christmas ride 27/28th may be in order


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2021)

Finisher no15 ,Well done @Gibbo9 successful 1st attempt


----------



## Gibbo9 (17 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> Finisher no15 ,Well done @Gibbo9 successful 1st attempt



Many thanks @13 rider I have had a blast doing this and am thoroughly looking forward to next year now. I still hope to get a few more rides before the end of the year and will update accordingly.

Congrats to all that have completed so far and good luck to those that are still to complete.

And thanks also to yourself for keeping us all in check and on our toes, great job 

Edit: Would @Pat "5mph" be kind enough to add the start for me also please 😊


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2021)

Hi @Pat "5mph" ( Aka the star fairy )not sure you will get the alert on the above post as it was editted in so just tagging you in


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Dec 2021)

@Gibbo9 I have added the bronze star.
If you want to add any writing, just edit your signature, it's under the settings below your avatar picture, top right of the page.


----------



## Gibbo9 (18 Dec 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Gibbo9 I have added the bronze star.
> If you want to add any writing, just edit your signature, it's under the settings below your avatar picture, top right of the page.


Thank you much appreciated


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2021)

Finisher no16 ( and 17 and 18 possible if we count stig the dog ),Well done @Rob and Alison . I will just count you as one


----------



## tallliman (18 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> If the weather holds I was thinking a post Christmas ride 27/28th may be in order


Sounds good if we're still allowed!!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2021)

Finishers 17 and 18 today ,Well done @Bazzer and @Eribiste . Hopefully you had better weather than here as it was grim out there


----------



## Bazzer (19 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> Finishers 17 and 18 today ,Well done @Bazzer and @Eribiste . Hopefully you had better weather than here as it was grim out there


Unpleasantly cold and very foggy throughout. (It was dark when I left home). Despite my tempo after about 45 mins, hands and toes started to get cold and once the decline started....... Not helped by dripping in water from the fog. A change of gloves made zero difference and by the time I arrived home I knew I was going to experience the pain of hands and feet warming up


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2021)

Bazzer said:


> Unpleasantly cold and very foggy throughout. (It was dark when I left home). Despite my tempo after about 45 mins, hands and toes started to get cold and once the decline started....... Not helped by dripping in water from the fog. A change of gloves made zero difference and by the time I arrived home I knew I was going to experience the pain of hands and feet warming up


True dedication to the challenge . I was only out for an hour an experienced the same conditions


----------



## PatrickPending (19 Dec 2021)

December's done 59K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Broughton Astley - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

foggy, cold, bit misty so hardly ideal cycling weather and a day after a 15k run. Still made it. Only got 48.4km to go on my 'run at least 200k a month personal challenge; too. I need a rest!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2021)

Finisher no19 ,Well done @PatrickPending . I know that must have been grim today . I decided on a hilly hour ride today which was ok going up but freezing and scary on the downhills


----------



## Chap sur le velo (19 Dec 2021)

teaser...

I need to do 3 things to hit my targets. One done ... to be continued.....


----------



## Eribiste (20 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> Finishers 17 and 18 today ,Well done @Bazzer and @Eribiste . Hopefully you had better weather than here as it was grim out there


Not a bit of it! cold, wet and foggy for me. A colleague showed some photographs taken up on the Malvern Hills on Sunday. While I was trundling around in the murk, he was in the sunshine, looking down on the thick white mist.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2021)

Eribiste said:


> Not a bit of it! cold, wet and foggy for me. A colleague showed some photographs taken up on the Malvern Hills on Sunday. While I was trundling around in the murk, he was in the sunshine, looking down on the thick white mist.


Perhaps you should have done some more climbing to the sunshine . At least you don't have to do another this year


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Dec 2021)

Done. Another year in the bag and the toughest final 2 months I've had. Roll on 2022?


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2021)

Number 20 over the line ,Well done @cosmicbike a struggle but you got there that's all that counts


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2021)

Finisher 21 ,Well done @Chap sur le velo on your maiden challenge completion


----------



## Chap sur le velo (23 Dec 2021)

I've said it before but THANK YOU 13 Rider for this terrific idea.

I've never met anyone else rom this Forum so it really shouldn't make any difference to me what I publicly pledge on here but .....it really has.

This is my first year as a 'serious' or regular cyclist. This time last year 50km was a huge deal.
This has prompted me on more than one occasion to get out and just do it. As a result my Cycling legs are still there. It would have been a lot easier to let it pass but I wonder with everything else I do, I would ever have got back to where I was in the summer?
I go forward with confidence. Bring on The Hell of Ashdown Forrest in Feb and at some point next year a 100miler and hopefully a 200km ride.

Yes indeed: Thank you.

Merry Christmas everyone. (especially those who who read and like the replies - you too are motivational.)


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2021)

5 riders yet to declare ,plenty of days left and hopefully some extra holidays for everyone to get a ride in .


----------



## dickyknees (24 Dec 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> I've said it before but THANK YOU 13 Rider for this terrific idea.


Ditto. 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2021)

Finisher no 22 ,Well done @Spinney


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2021)

The last nudge list of 2021 
Just 4 riders yet to declare so come on @steverob ,@bruce1530 ,@tallliman and @fatjel were routing for you 
Hopefully I will be towing @tallliman round on Tuesday if things go to plan


----------



## steverob (26 Dec 2021)

Think this might be the first time I’ve been on the nudge list all year and it’s the very last one!

Have lost the last two weeks to a bad back so have barely cycled outside this month and the weather for the next few days looks terrible, so this might end up coming down to the very last day...


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2021)

steverob said:


> Think this might be the first time I’ve been on the nudge list all year and it’s the very last one!
> 
> Have lost the last two weeks to a bad back so have barely cycled outside this month and the weather for the next few days looks terrible, so this might end up coming down to the very last day...


I quite like at bit of last day jepody. Good luck ,My local forecast has been wrong for the last 2 days and was better than expected .


----------



## Spinney (26 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> Finisher no 22 ,Well done @Spinney


Ta!
It's been a struggle at times this year. Coming down with a cold now, so just as well I got it done today!
Thanks for keeping tabs on this 13 rider...


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2021)

Finisher no23 ,Well done @bruce1530


----------



## bruce1530 (27 Dec 2021)

Am I last in? 

It's been a funny sort of year. In terms of distance, 2020 was my best ever, and 2021 started the same way. But I sort of lost my mojo in the summer, and my mileage for 2021 is likely to end up half of what it was last year. I've really only had one ride in oct/nov/dec, and 2 the month before.

In fact, last night I was sort of thinking about giving up the challenge. But last night, my daughter, who's moved back home for a few days at Christmas, got ready to go for a walk in the pouring rain. When I asked her why, she said "I'm on a 'streak' of 10,000 steps a day, and I've done 49 days. Don't want to lose it just because of rain". So that gave me incentive to do a 50 - that'll be a 5 year streak!

The weather forecast last night was favourable. When I work up this morning it was still dark, and raining heavily. I went back to bed.

I woke up just before dawn. That sounds impressive, but today sunrise was 08.48! Rain had stopped, and the weather from the back window looked OK.
But dark heavy clouds outside the front window.

Got ready to leave, took the bike out if the garage, "what's that rattle?"
One of my mudguard stays had come away from the guard. However, it's amazing just how many things you can fix with a cable tie. Sorted, and on the road.

At the top of the road, turned into the wind - should make the trip home easier - and the dark clouds were downwind! 

Slow progress - combination of wind and lack of fitness. After a couple of miles I joined the cycle route, so no traffic to worry about. But lots of leaves, water and mud on path.

Reached Kilwinning, decided to follow NCN7 north. The next 10k or so is over farm roads, which also form a."rat run" between some of the local towns. And it's a hilly stretch. Slow progress. There's a local campaign to get it re-routed over an old railway route, which is both flat and car-free - can't come soon enough.

Glengarnock, and I'm onto an old railway route, so flat. Making reasonable progress now, despite the leaves on the path. Most of this section is in a railway cutting, so no good views and pretty damp.

So far the paths have been deserted. Only seen one other bike, and a few walkers.

Arrived at Lochwinnoch, 27k, which was going to be my "turning point". I guessed my usual "comfort stop" at the country park visitor centre would be closed, so went through the town looking for a coffee shop. Everywhere closed, so no caffeine. Dropped by the visitor centre - it was indeed closed, but the toilets were open 

Decided I couldn't be bothered with the hilly bit again, so headed onwards. Aiming roughly for Glasgow, will get train back.

Paths much busier now - bikes and walkers. 

Reached Paisley, 46k on the clock. Heavy rain started, so got a train homewards. Got off at the station before my usual one, so another 5k or so took me home.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Dec 2021)

Another December ride done today. Unintended – but the best ones often are – I just kept going (and going). The light was fading when I got home .. I still haven’t got a front light on my road bike and the roads around here are quite narrow .. I decided that I’d pull off the road if anything was headed towards me. But it was all OK.

That’s me up to 70 points for the year (my best total) and over 10350km cycled in 2021 (also my best annual distance) – and still 3 days to go.. it’s been a good year on the bike.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2021)

That's it for this year as it's back to work tomorrow. A botlebank and shopping ride followed by a trip to Ipswich battling against a 20mph headwind, although it meant I did the return leg at a decent speed without expending too much effort. In total I managed 68 rides that qualify for the challenge this year which I'm happy with as it's over 1 per week. 

Roll on 2022, thanks to @13 rider for running this and let's see if anyone can get out of the house and upload their ride before @Jon George on Saturday (it certainly won't be me )


----------



## tallliman (30 Dec 2021)

After a month without riding outside, I managed 50k today!


----------



## steverob (30 Dec 2021)

Well I suppose it depends on who completed their ride sooner as to whether myself or @tallliman are finishers #24 or #25, as I also finally did my qualifying distance today. But as I was the final finisher last year as well (on Boxing Day, so I've left it even later this year), it's a title I'm quite happy to cede to someone else!

Will be posting my ride details in the main thread in a few moments...


----------



## tallliman (30 Dec 2021)

Let's share it @steverob!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2021)

steverob said:


> Well I suppose it depends on who completed their ride sooner as to whether myself or @tallliman are finishers #24 or #25, as I also finally did my qualifying distance today. But as I was the final finisher last year as well (on Boxing Day, so I've left it even later this year), it's a title I'm quite happy to cede to someone else!
> 
> Will be posting my ride details in the main thread in a few moments...





tallliman said:


> Let's share it @steverob!


Well done both ,I've got @steverob as no24 as he's updated the challenge thread making @tallliman no25 not that it matters it good to have you both over the line ,but I was hoping for an epic finish like 2015 when @MikeW-71 finished his ride past midnight on news year Eve /day but went past 50km at 11.55 pm. !!!!!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2021)

Finisher no26 a surprise one ,Well done @Nomadski ,bit late posting but over the line now


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

slow scot said:


> December. (Continued)
> 
> 12th. 59km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Blacktop.
> 16th. (52km). Clockwise Blacktop/Kirkton of Skene loop.
> ...


Posted after the deadline I'm afraid these don't count 😂

Only joking when I saw the alert I thought bloody hell 1st of the month and he's update the challenge thread already


----------



## slow scot (1 Jan 2022)

Good Lord, the Phantom Nudger is on at me again.!!!
Strong winds up here today, so no cycling unfortunately.
As others have said, your well run Challenge is very much appreciated. Hope 2022 is a better year for you.


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2022)

Was hoping for at least one more ride in 2021. Spent 4 days in Grange with a stinker of a cold and very wet weather. Took the new Ti bike up and it never turned a wheel. Only one ride in both November and December. Very poor, must do better.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2022)

Off the mark for January and 2022 with a local loop from home to Loughborough and back.
It’s nice to be back outdoors after a three month hiatus and back in the challenge after dropping out last year due to health issues.







View: https://youtu.be/ESqX78b5JDM


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

@Noodle Legs ,Your a year late for this thread


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> @Noodle Legs ,Your a year late for this thread


I’ve done it again!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2022)

We still have one rider yet to declare for 2021 but I'm going to do the year recap anyway 
Firstly congratulations to everyone who entered successful or not you all got out there and rode some miles 
Completing their first year was @footloose crow ,@Gibbo9 , @Chap sur le velo and @Willd 
Completing their 2nd year was @AndreaJ and @bluenotebob 
Completing their 3rd year was @dickyknees ,@Eribiste ,@Jenkins and @Nomadski 
Completing their 4th year was @PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison and @slow scot 
Completing their 5th year was @Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Domus ,@Saluki and @tallliman 
Completing their 6th year was @aferris2 ,@cosmicbike ,@gavgav ,@Jon George ,@Sbudge and @steverob 
And finally in from the start of this challenge completing their 7th year was @Spinney and @13 rider 
A few honourable mentions @C R for completing 11/12ths of the challenge despite not getting a ride in last January he managed every month since ,@stoatsngroats who on his first attempt on the challenge made it to October and finally @Jonjay who entered in January despite never having riden 50km and made it halfway to June 
To anyone for dropped out through injury or heath issue may your recovery be swift and we will hopefully see you back for 2022
Good luck to everyone for 2022 . Hopefully my sense of humour and banter has not offended too many of you and if has tough luck 
Remember the way to avoid the nudge list is too update the challenge thread


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2022)

Well done everyone, what seems like a simple challenge when you begin has a way of becoming more so as time goes by, so give yourselves a pat on the back and get ready for 2022. @13 rider is a hard taskmaster and hasn't let me quit yet


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jan 2022)

Thanks all, especially @13 rider for the efforts with tracking ad posting, there are some great images and ride reports here to spur us on.
I’m disappointed not to have made the 12 months, but heyho! At least I was encouraged to do 11 rides over the 10 months.
I’ll give this another go, but may fall at the first hurdle as all my January weekends are full.
Fingers crossed though.
Thanks SnG.


----------



## Sharky (23 Jul 2022)

Domus said:


> The Lotus 7 club have a new charity, we now support, Prostate Cancer Research. Due to the demographic of it's members it seems an obvious choice.
> On average 150 men each day are diagnosed and so some groups are driving 150 miles spelling out the word Prostate by visiting towns and villages beginning with P through to E.
> 
> Our local group Lancashire and District, also do a bit of cycling so I proposed a ride instead.
> ...



Prescot was the starting point for many a club run in my youth. You can go north, south and east for many a mile and a few to the west. Very good area for cycling. 

Do you have just giving page for donations?


----------

